# 150g Attempting Dutch! New updates 1/3/2012



## Sd760

Sounds like a lot of fun. Good luck keep us up dated


----------



## RipariumGuy

I applaude your use for for your old fish! A great way to spread the joy of fish watching.

Let me get this strait though: no more riparium? If so, I am sad. But the fact that this is a biotope counteracts that! I am subscribed!


----------



## kingdave

Sounds like a great setup. I'm looking forward to seeing your setup... I'm subscribing to this thread.


----------



## Craigthor

RipariumGuy said:


> I applaude your use for for your old fish! A great way to spread the joy of fish watching.
> 
> Let me get this strait though: no more riparium? If so, I am sad. But the fact that this is a biotope counteracts that! I am subscribed!


Nope no more riparium. Hoping to grow some altums out to full potential and they can get 13-15" tall so they need all the height I can give them.

Craig


----------



## RipariumGuy

Craigthor said:


> Nope no more riparium. Hoping to grow some altums out to full potential and they can get 13-15" tall so they need all the height I can give them.
> 
> Craig


Ah, OK! I wasn't sure if you where going to keep some of the riparium plants and keep them up by the rim or not.


----------



## Craigthor

Well the tank is almost bare. I've removed all the existing driftwood, just have a few places to scrape silicone off the back wall where they were stuck on. After watching a few videos of Altums in there natural habitat I want a full long term plan. I want to purchase a bunch of Manzanita from Mr Barr and get some rock that will look similar to stuff I have seen in the videos. 

As far as plants they seem few and far between and the PH is really low in the area down to around a ph of 5. There was some algaes growing in the area which was about all the greenery I could see.

I will probably be placing a group of L129 Zebra Plecos in with the Altums as the habitat the same areas.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

A cool link, it is in German but the video is great.

http://www.aquanet.tv/Video/329-am-oberen-orinoco-die-suche-nach-pterophyllum-altum-dem-altum-skalar
Craig


----------



## oldpunk78

Cool video. Too bad I don't remember much German anymore. Can't wait to see this one with fish added.


----------



## speedie408

I'm looking forward to this one Craig. I've always liked Altums and that video just put them back at the top of my to have list... Sorta haha. 

Thanks for sharing the vid. Wish there were subtitles tho.


----------



## Craigthor

speedie408 said:


> I'm looking forward to this one Craig. I've always liked Altums and that video just put them back at the top of my to have list... Sorta haha.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the vid. Wish there were subtitles tho.


I know right, there are several videos but that seems to be one of the best ones so far that I can find. It is amazing how much rock there is in that area, also the tea stained water is really cool against the super white substrate.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

So a small update on coming arrivals:

Monday: rest of my media for my 2262s arrives
Tuesday: 200 lbs of Carbisea Torpedo Beach sand will arrive 
Thursday/ Friday: 2 cannisters from Nikki for peat filtering, and hopefully my first order of wood from Jake should arrive.

Next week an order of wood from Mr Barr should arrive as well so I will have tons of wood to choose from for this scape. Still need to go rock hunting which I will probably do Wednesday as I get 2 days off for a change.

For the substrate I choose the Caribisea Torpedo Beach Sand after talking to a couple of people who have gone down collecting this substrate is almost a perfect match to the biotope I'm creating.

Once I get the tank rescaped I plan on getting some cardinal tetras ordered and some L129 plecos coming in. The Altums probably won't arrive will August so this gives me 2 months to get everything changed over.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Todays agenda (wife is taking the little one to a play group so I will be starting once they head out.):

Remove current stock to a 30g holding tank
Remove current Turface substrate
Clean Glass inside of tank
Change bulk head threaded fittings for new filters
Install new Eheim 2262 filters
Put in new Caribi Sea Torpedo Beach sand substrate if it arrives today (is scheduled but not out truck yet)
Refill tank - This will happen somewhere in here
Borrow 14" Diamoind Blade saw to cut down scaping rocks
Cut Stones and wait for help as these things are super heavy

2 Eheim 2262s ready to be filled. 


























Rocks for scaping: (The largest one is over 100lbs by itself.)


































Looks like I will be busy today. 

Craig


----------



## Sd760

Pumped for u


----------



## Gatekeeper

Is that rust I see on those rock?


----------



## Craigthor

Gatekeeper said:


> Is that rust I see on those rock?


 
Nope...


----------



## Craigthor

So far I have accomplished:

[STRIKE]Remove current stock to a 30g holding tank
Remove current Turface substrate
Clean Glass inside of tank
Change bulk head threaded fittings for new filters
Install new Eheim 2262 filters[/STRIKE]

Waiting for FedEx so I can put in my new substrate atleast some of it. Will be headed to the LFS for some cardinals so I can keep the tank cycled and ready for new arrivals as they come. The existing stock was picked up a bit ago and will be rehomed at a local hospital. 

The rocks won't get cut tonite as I can't get the saw. May go see what it would cost to rent one for a few hours tomorrow so that I can be done with it.

Driftwood from Mr Barr and Jake should arrive in the next week. 

Will update later as the FedEx guy jsut arrived.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Jealous. 

Now just be sure to make it at least half as awesome as your last tank. But knowing you, it will be 2x as awesome


----------



## Craigthor

Da Plant Man said:


> Jealous.
> 
> Now just be sure to make it at least half as awesome as your last tank. But knowing you, it will be 2x as awesome


I'll try, jsut finished getting most of the substrate in. Now to wait for the rest of the hardscape to go in so I can decide how much more sand I need. 

I'll post some pictures tomorrow as I have a few things to finihs up before I snap any pictures. 

Craig


----------



## 150EH

How can we sleep without pics today, AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Craigthor

150EH said:


> How can we sleep without pics today, AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Hehehe I'll sleep good that is for sure... Got lots of little things to finish tomorrow like redoing all of my wiring and power strips as I had to move alot of stuff around to make everything fit.


----------



## Chrisinator

Pics!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigthor

Chrisinator said:


> Pics!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Looks like a big black box right now with lights off. :icon_smil


----------



## Craigthor

Pictures for you all!

Under the stand:


































In the tank:


















Tomorrow I have a group of 100 cardinals coming hope they like there new home. 

Craig


----------



## EntoCraig

Love the lighting.


----------



## CL

Sweet setup as usual, Craig.


----------



## Craigthor

Just a little teaser.


----------



## EntoCraig

roud:


----------



## Booger

How do you like the 2262's?


----------



## Craigthor

Booger said:


> How do you like the 2262's?


Love them jsut the right amount of flow IMPO. roud:


----------



## Booger

How do you find the noise level?


----------



## Craigthor

Booger said:


> How do you find the noise level?


Virtually dead silent. After a few days I expect it to be just like my 2217s were and be completely silent.

Craig


----------



## Booger

Awesome. Can't wait to see this tank take shape. I think the equipment is going to make the difference.


----------



## CL

*sees picture of tank full of water and glances at empty, already scaped GLA 91L*


----------



## Craigthor

CL said:


> *sees picture of tank full of water and glances at empty, already scaped GLA 91L*


 
Well chop chop CL you better start filling it up... :red_mouth


----------



## tuffgong

Looks good. Love the hardscape and the trash can Eheims!


----------



## Craigthor

tuffgong said:


> Looks good. Love the hardscape and the trash can Eheims!


:biggrin:


----------



## bearcowski

Awsome set-up!


----------



## Craigthor

Got some Cardinals in today.  Ordered a 100 of them but think I want a few more in the group. Lost 7 of them in transit as FedEx was about 3 hours late with them. Looks like I will lose another 4-5 by the time they all settle in a few don't look real good and are kinda ratty looking.

I will post pics in a day or 2 once everyone settles in.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Ordered a SubCurrent internal Wet/ Dry filter. It doesn't ahve alot of flow but should really help clean the skim off the waters surface. Will also help with a bit of surface agitation so I can have that nice shimmering effect under the water. I think it will jsut fit on the right side of the tank above the rock and should be easily hideable behind some driftwood. 

Really getting excited with this new setup and can only imagine what the wood will add to the layout. 

Craig


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch

Will there be hatchets? Perhaps a leopard pleco?

Orinoco was my inspiration for my tank but it kinda got away from me... I just love me some rainbows


----------



## Craigthor

Kitty_Kitsch said:


> Will there be hatchets? Perhaps a leopard pleco?


Nope no hatchets or Leopard plecos. Just Cardinals, Altum Angels and L129 Zebra plecos for the time being. 

Craig


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch

Hey big spender!  How much can you get the L129 Zebra for? JC
I would love an L-46 but man.... too expensive and too big for my current set up


----------



## Craigthor

Kitty_Kitsch said:


> Hey big spender!  How much can you get the L129 Zebra for? JC
> I would love an L-46 but man.... too expensive and too big for my current set up


I can get the L129s for about $15 ea but that is only if I buy a dozen of them which should do just fine in this tank. :icon_smil Picture update in a few as I couldn't resist takign some pictures...


----------



## Craigthor

Creating a sense of depth in my tank...


































Craig


----------



## orchidman

i like the dead on in the first pic ...


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch

The first picture looks like an upside down cardinal!  
Lookin good so far!


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> i like the dead on in the first pic ...





Kitty_Kitsch said:


> The first picture looks like an upside down cardinal!
> Lookin good so far!


:flick: Definitely not a dead one. The filter return is down that side and they haven't adjsuted to swimming in the current as some seem to swim by and get a little boost from the current.


----------



## roni

very nice tank! Can't wait to see the altums!


----------



## orchidman

ah... good to hear


----------



## 150EH

Are the rock man made???? That would be a good place for 20, 30 or more Kuhli's to hide, I don't know why I like those little worms so much.


----------



## Craigthor

150EH said:


> Are the rock man made???? That would be a good place for 20, 30 or more Kuhli's to hide, I don't know why I like those little worms so much.


Nope natural rock that weighs about 250lbs or so, the largest one is jsut over 100lbs. :icon_twis Got a buddy to help me put them in the tank was jsut slightly nervous as we lowered them into the tank.

Craig


----------



## 150EH

They look so flat on the backside was the only reason I asked.


----------



## Craigthor

150EH said:


> They look so flat on the backside was the only reason I asked.


They were semi flat, I used a diamond bladed saw to clean a couple of them up so they would sit the way I wanted.

Craig


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch

Craig's got the skillz to pay the billz!


----------



## Craigthor

Think I will be adding one more fish to the mix. Farowella catfish of some species. They are going to be my algae eating crew as they are algae eaters. I would have love Otos but Altums are notorious for eating them and getting them stuck and dieing so no Otos in this tank.

May have to add a 5th fish as well as I really like odd numbers of sp in my tanks. but I don't have to be in a hurry to decide.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Sad morning, woke up to all but 8 of the Cardinals dead.  They were all alive and kicking when I went to sleep but several looked pretty rough. My guess would be:

1- FedEx was 4 hours late as they were guaranteed by 10:30 am but didn't arrive till after 2 pm.

2- All 100 were packaged in a single bag

3- Cardinals in general are pretty sensitive to acclimate.

Not sure if I want to order more Cardinals or if the guy will give me a discount on another order, or if I should just buy them locally even though they are 4 times the price but they will give me a 24 hour guarantee on them.

Craig


----------



## OverStocked

If you haven't stocked with anything else, I'd buy them from petsmart or petco. Reason is simple, 14 day guarantee. I'd give it the full two weeks before considering to introduce anything else.


----------



## Gatekeeper

OverStocked said:


> If you haven't stocked with anything else, I'd buy them from petsmart or petco. Reason is simple, 14 day guarantee. I'd give it the full two weeks before considering to introduce anything else.


Agreed! Cardinals are such a volatile fish, ordering them through mail order just doesn't seem worth it to me.


----------



## Craigthor

Next week will be a huge update week. A look at whats coming up:

Driftwood, driftwood and more driftwood from both Tom and Jake roud:
2 Inline Media cannisters from Msnikkistar for adding peat and other media to the tank :red_mouth
Subcurrent Internal Wet/ Dry for quick polishing mechanical media along with keeping the surface nice and clear. May set this on a time to run just during the day or randomly for short periods of time. 

Got ahold of the seller and I will be getting a new batch of Cardinals from him. I'm converting my tank over to pure RO at this time and will start with some IAL as well. Hopefully FedEx delivers on time this time.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Put in the rest of my rock scape today, managed to scratch the glass a bit in the lower back side panel grrrrrr...... Didn't notice till just now as I was looking close. Will have to try adn hide it as it will drive me nuts.

Got my first wood order in from Mr Barr today. Super excellent stuff! Got most of it in the tank soaking will take pictures once it decides to sink and I can arrange it where I want it.

Craig


----------



## Da Plant Man

Error 401. Not valid without pictures. 


-Caton

Sent from my iPod touch using tapatalk.


----------



## Craigthor

Da Plant Man said:


> Error 401. Not valid without pictures.
> 
> 
> -Caton
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using tapatalk.


Soon grasshopper soon. :hihi:


----------



## JshineTX84

Pics removed already???


----------



## Craigthor

JshineTX84 said:


> Pics removed already???


Pictures are one page 3 now, no new picture update till the wood sinks. :flick:


----------



## Craigthor

Just a little sneak peak! Left side of the tank, waiting on more wood to do the right side.


































Craig


----------



## orchidman

holy freaking cow! THATS SOME NICE WOOD YOU GOT THERE! lol  looks mysterious and intriguing. cant wait to see the rest.


----------



## CL

I agree. The wood looks nice. Hard to go wrong with the manzy that Tom has to supply.


----------



## jkan0228

How many Cardinals do you have left in there?


----------



## wkndracer

haha last time I was here it was rocks only with a threat of wood to come.
Subscribed so I won't miss the next update.


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> holy freaking cow! THATS SOME NICE WOOD YOU GOT THERE! lol  looks mysterious and intriguing. cant wait to see the rest.





CL said:


> I agree. The wood looks nice. Hard to go wrong with the manzy that Tom has to supply.


Thanks! The wood from Mr Barr was excellent jsut waiting on some pieces from Jake for the right side of the tank now.



jkan0228 said:


> How many Cardinals do you have left in there?


6 from the original order survived and I went and got 12 more from the local LFS yesterday so there was something to look at. I have 250 more Cardinals coming sometime next week as a repalcement for the ones lost plus then some.



wkndracer said:


> haha last time I was here it was rocks only with a threat of wood to come.
> Subscribed so I won't miss the next update.


Not a problem should be updates off and on all week! :icon_twis

Craig


----------



## jkan0228

Craigthor said:


> 6 from the original order survived and I went and got 12 more from the local LFS yesterday so there was something to look at. I have 250 more Cardinals coming sometime next week as a repalcement for the ones lost plus then some.
> 
> Craig


250?! Thats like 260 or something like that in total.... 
So basically as long as you have good filtration(2 2262's) you can pretty much overstock by a lot?


----------



## FishFarmer

That looks GREAT :thumbsup:


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> 250?! Thats like 260 or something like that in total....
> So basically as long as you have good filtration(2 2262's) you can pretty much overstock by a lot?



Good filtration and lots of water changes. In the end I probably won't keep all 250 just need to see once I get everyone in. Probably only keep 150 of so and part with the rest.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Still playing with the layout a little bit and will probably change a few more times once I get my next batch of wood in.

Craig


----------



## OverStocked

Me thinks a 3d background a la DIY would have been amazing for this tank. Looking amazing, none the less. 

Is it going to be blackwater or just soft?


----------



## Craigthor

OverStocked said:


> Me thinks a 3d background a la DIY would have been amazing for this tank. Looking amazing, none the less.
> 
> Is it going to be blackwater or just soft?


blackwater with a ph of 4-5 when all is said and done.


----------



## Po0gs

How do you plan on keeping the pH so low?


----------



## Craigthor

Po0gs said:


> How do you plan on keeping the pH so low?


Combination of Pure RO/ DI combined with peat, IAL, alder cones and a bit of luck. Shouldn't be too hard to accomplish.

Craig


----------



## OverStocked

Craigthor said:


> blackwater with a ph of 4-5 when all is said and done.


Yay! Another blackwater brother!

I am using IAL, Peat, and HCL to keep the pH/kh low. Looking into alder cones.


----------



## Craigthor

OverStocked said:


> Yay! Another blackwater brother!
> 
> I am using IAL, Peat, and HCL to keep the pH/kh low. Looking into alder cones.


Yep will probably be relying on some HCL as well. If you don't have a UV I would recommend one. 

Craig


----------



## OverStocked

How come?


----------



## Craigthor

OverStocked said:


> How come?


Bacteria doesn't do well in low ph waters. Nice thing is in such low ph waters ammonia doesn't hurt the fish as much either. 

Craig


----------



## OverStocked

I still have some crypts and some floaters. At ph 5.5 I've still been running 0-0-0 a/n/n even with some dosing. 

My light is way lower now, just 54 watts t5ho about 10 inches of the surface.


----------



## Craigthor

OverStocked said:


> I still have some crypts and some floaters. At ph 5.5 I've still been running 0-0-0 a/n/n even with some dosing.
> 
> My light is way lower now, just 54 watts t5ho about 10 inches of the surface.


Just figured I would mention it. I just ordered a pair of 36 watters for my tank. :icon_twis Nothing should survive that's not susposed to be there.

I'll be only keeping Red Root Floater in my tank as it is one of the few naturally occuring plants that can be found in the Altums area.

Sooo have you decided what your going to keep in the tank?

Craig


----------



## Po0gs

Craigthor said:


> Combination of Pure RO/ DI combined with peat, IAL, alder cones and a bit of luck. Shouldn't be too hard to accomplish.
> 
> Craig


Thanks! I am looking to keep some checkerboards, thats the reason I asked. I was thinking of doing a RO/ DI and peat combo, hopefully that proves worth for me.


----------



## Craigthor

Got my inline cannisters today from Nikki, looks great except one came with 1/2" fittings. Boxes were marked carrect as far as I can see looks like someone did a switch a roo somewhere. Probably be next week before I can get them in now as I only get tomorrow off.

On a plus note I have tons of items set to arrive tomorrow will update as the day goes on.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Got some goods in today. New ro system that is capable of 75th per day, subcurrent internal wet/ dry filter, and some awesome wood from Jake to mostly finish the hard scape.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## slicebo123

loving the tank. i'm in the market for a 2217. what happened to the ones you had on this tank?

S


----------



## jkan0228

Any pics?


----------



## Craigthor

slicebo123 said:


> loving the tank. i'm in the market for a 2217. what happened to the ones you had on this tank?
> 
> S


Had them sold even before I got the new filters in.  




jkan0228 said:


> Any pics?


Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## orchidman

yes! pics or it didnt happen! roud:


----------



## Craigthor

Oh it did happen!


































Craig


----------



## orchidman

it certainly did happen! what are your plant plans?


----------



## hydrophyte

Looks fantastic Craig!


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> it certainly did happen! what are your plant plans?


Red Root Floater will be the only plant in the tank if it survives.



hydrophyte said:


> Looks fantastic Craig!


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

what type of lights are those? they are very snazzy to say the least. 
also subscribed very interesting tank setup. i love the mangrove and rock layout 

also whats the purpose of your subcurrent wet/dry filter?


----------



## Craigthor

HD Blazingwolf said:


> what type of lights are those? they are very snazzy to say the least.
> also subscribed very interesting tank setup. i love the mangrove and rock layout


They would be 3 JBJ Viper K2 70 watt Metal Halide units. Very modern looking.

Craig


----------



## shane3fan

ha--so Im not the only one who uses wooden skewers to hold driftwood down.


----------



## Craigthor

shane3fan said:


> ha--so Im not the only one who uses wooden skewers to hold driftwood down.


 
:hihi: Works great, especially when I got impatient waiting for these to stop floating.


----------



## EntoCraig

Win!


----------



## Craigthor

Got my first UV and Janqo cannister setup today, really, really need Nikki to get back to me so I can get the problem with the second one taken care of. Really want to do the second change over all at once and need the Jaqno replaced or changed out.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Got a fresh order of Cardinals in. Have to say the last batch looked healthier and better quality. Lost 15 out of about 300 in shipping which wasn't too bad considering they were all in one single bag. Have lost about another 40 in the last 6 hours. Lots of deformities that I will be culling out if they make it through the next week. Started dosing Prazi Pro and Metro to help clear them of things not wanted in the tank. 

Craig


----------



## orchidman

hope these ones do well for ya


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> hope these ones do well for ya


Me too but I'm not keeping my hopes up to high as I found out the importer got them in on Monday and jsut reshipped them yesterday. Talk about alot of stress.

Craig


----------



## orchidman

dang! how much did you pay for one? if these go under, i'd suggest trying from rachel (msinkzds) i have heard nothing but great things about her. and she is very nice and helpful. even when ppl arent interested in buying.


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> dang! how much did you pay for one? if these go under, i'd suggest trying from rachel (msinkzds) i have heard nothing but great things about her. and she is very nice and helpful. even when ppl arent interested in buying.


Yep I've ordered from Rachel many a time. Cost less then $0.75 each with shipping from a wholeseller, may have to see if Rach can get me some good ones.

Craig


----------



## orchidman

oh, well that is cheaper.


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> oh, well that is cheaper.


I was hoping but if this is the quality I will need more but will need a better source.

Craig


----------



## orchidman

yeah, to bad these ones dont look so good. i cant belive they got them in and shipped them a day later.


----------



## Craigthor

Well, I don't hold out much hope for this batch of fish. Down to 50 at lights out out of nearly 300 fish.  Think I need to find a new source for Cardinals or find a different species to go with all together. I really love the look of the Cards in this tank but this batch was horrible. So many deformities, most were completely faded out and just not healthy looking. 

Well of to catch some sleep and see the damage in the mornign before I head to work.

Craig


----------



## orchidman

:_(


----------



## riverbrewer

Wow. That really sucks on your fish loss. How long has this tank been up and running? Looks awesome!


----------



## Craigthor

Well down to 3.  I will be cutting my losses with this whole seller and jsut by them locally. 

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

riverbrewer said:


> Wow. That really sucks on your fish loss. How long has this tank been up and running? Looks awesome!


Tank has been up for a year, the filters were jsut upgraded and all teh old media transfered to the new larger cannisters. I was supporting twice as many fish with the old setup. Tank was revamped with some new equipment and hardscape.

I don't really see it being a water quality issue as all the shrimp in the tank are doing fantastic and breeding. If any of the parameters were out of whack the shrimp would keel over in a heart beat, been there done that with them.

Craig


----------



## wkndracer

Ouch! Sorry to read the posts about the stocking issue and loss. Been there and done that on a smaller scale buying groups several times. Frustrating.

The layout on the new scape is such a change with the removal of the green provided by the plants. Draws out a sort of primeval feeling looking at it is the best I can describe it this morning.


----------



## orchidman

Aww. In sorry about the fish. But im pretty positive it wasn't something you did or could help. So don't feel bad. Hopefully you can get some healthier ones locally. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## Craigthor

Well, added a couple more pieces of wood to the tank. On a plus note the shipper I got my cardinals from is giving me credit for a future purchase. Will probably be ordering some L129s from him with the credit.

Craig


----------



## orchidman

awesome! pics of the tank please???


----------



## prototyp3

Craigthor said:


> You'll like that Torpedo Beach Sand. I am using it on my new setup and it has a really great texture.
> 
> With this sale almost thinking about picking up another few bags of it.
> 
> Craig


Just replying here as it's more relevant. I really like the looks of this sand, seems to be exactly what I was looking for. Some of the Caribsea photos that had it looking really washed out, basically gray.

BTW, what bulbs are you using? I'm going to be running a 70w Sunpod over my 90-P.


----------



## Craigthor

prototyp3 said:


> Just replying here as it's more relevant. I really like the looks of this sand, seems to be exactly what I was looking for. Some of the Caribsea photos that had it looking really washed out, basically gray.
> 
> BTW, what bulbs are you using? I'm going to be running a 70w Sunpod over my 90-P.


Yeah the sand is really nice. The bulbs are a Philips Master Colour 5200k 92 CRI bulb. The coloring is really nice out of them not as yellow as you would think for having such a low kelvin rating. 

Really with there was a source for the old 8000k bullbs that were around for awhile they were great.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Under the stand:


































Craig


----------



## Da Plant Man

^^^^Jealous of al your equipment. Tank looks like its coming together


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

Also jealous......... I wish I had enough cabinet space to make it that nice under mine


----------



## EntoCraig

HD Blazingwolf said:


> Also jealous......... I wish I had enough cabinet space to make it that nice under mine


Big Tank = Big Cabinet :hihi:


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

And I qoute myself. "Honey sell the kids, I need a bigger tank"


----------



## nonconductive

very nice stuff in there!


----------



## Craigthor

HD Blazingwolf said:


> And I qoute myself. "Honey sell the kids, I need a bigger tank"


 
Go for it and let us know how it goes... :biggrin: You could always get rid of the TVs and Cable bill to pay for it. :hihi:


----------



## Craigthor

Think I have the hardscape nailed down now. Got everything zip tied to stay where I want it, I do have one piece I want to trim the part showing above the rim off may attempt to get that done tomorrow.


















What do you all think?

Craig


----------



## Lil' Swimz$

Looks great! I think moss and floaters would make it look even neater.


----------



## Booger

How many cardinals are you down to? Also, how did you get the baseplate off the Eheim 1262? I'm about the break out the blow torch on mine.

I finally figured out why your title sounded familiar. Don't lie.


----------



## Chevelle

Tank looks beautiful


----------



## Craigthor

Booger said:


> How many cardinals are you down to? Also, how did you get the baseplate off the Eheim 1262? I'm about the break out the blow torch on mine.
> 
> I finally figured out why your title sounded familiar. Don't lie.


Lost all teh shipped in cardinals overnight of the last order. Went to Petco today and they had some really nice ones in so I bought the dozen they had instock.

As for the base plate I used a hammer to tap it out gently so get it loose.


----------



## Booger

Craigthor said:


> Lost all teh shipped in cardinals overnight of the last order. Went to Petco today and they had some really nice ones in so I bought the dozen they had instock.
> 
> As for the base plate I used a hammer to tap it out gently so get it loose.



I hate advising anyone to shop at megalopetmart, but cardinals and otocinclus are the two species that they do better than anyone else. I'm guessing you'll have much more success.


----------



## Craigthor

Chevelle said:


> Tank looks beautiful


Thanks!



Booger said:


> I hate advising anyone to shop at megalopetmart, but cardinals and otocinclus are the two species that they do better than anyone else. I'm guessing you'll have much more success.


Unfortunately this is probably true.


----------



## jkan0228

Petsmart and petcos aren't always the same. I've seen really good ones which keep their tank clean and fish healthy but I've seen ones that are just horrible.


----------



## Wingsdlc

The tank looks great! The wood and rock arrangement is out of this world. So the plants in the tank are out except the floaters? How about growing some plants in the upper parts of the driftwood and letting them grow out of the top?


----------



## Craigthor

Wingsdlc said:


> The tank looks great! The wood and rock arrangement is out of this world. So the plants in the tank are out except the floaters? How about growing some plants in the upper parts of the driftwood and letting them grow out of the top?


The only problem with plants growing out the top is the metal halide lighting I use will burn the plants.


----------



## Craigthor

Just a small update, on Friday I had a dozen happy L129 Zebra Plecos arrive. They are cool looking plecos that I don't see much of as they blend in well and hide around the rocks. When you do catch a glimse of thme they are truely a blast to watch.

On Tuesday I have some fish coming in from Wet Spot that should pretty much finish my tank till August when I should have access to Atabapo Altums and Biotodoma Wavrini once the imports start to arrive.

Craig


----------



## orchidman

awesome!


----------



## Craigthor

Got the new arrivals in the tank, will work on some pictures sometime tomorrow once they settle in abit. I added the following to the tank.

23 Marble Hatchets
39 Cardinal Tetras
4 Farlowellas

This brings my current stock up to:

55 Cardinal Tetras
5 Farlowellas
23 Marble Hatchets
12 L129 Zebra Plecos

Craig


----------



## x2h

cool! do you plan to add plants to the rocks?


----------



## BradH

Sounds awesome! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Craigthor

x2h said:


> cool! do you plan to add plants to the rocks?


The only plant will be Red Root Floater, just need to stop killing it everytime I try it. 



BradH said:


> Sounds awesome! Can't wait to see it.


Looks great may have to shoot a video to get the full effects of it.

Craig


----------



## BradH

Craigthor said:


> The only plant will be Red Root Floater, just need to stop killing it everytime I try it.
> 
> Craig


I had some red root floater along time ago. And one thing I noticed about it and other floaters in general...... in order for it to get established, you need to keep it still. Try taking some airline tubing and creating a corral for it. Keep that corral in one place in the tank, eventually it will spread from there through out the tank. Just something that worked for me in the past.


----------



## Craigthor

BradH said:


> I had some red root floater along time ago. And one thing I noticed about it and other floaters in general...... in order for it to get established, you need to keep it still. Try taking some airline tubing and creating a corral for it. Keep that corral in one place in the tank, eventually it will spread from there through out the tank. Just something that worked for me in the past.


Yep that is the plan for this, today I will go grab some airline tubing to make a corral for it as my new batch should be here today hopefully.

Craig


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew

All I can say is: TOTALLY FREAKIN AWESOME Craig!!!!!!roud:roud:

Wow that is a hell-of-a-setup!!! I WISH I still had the cash to do a tank like that!!! what are the dimensions of the tank? Also what kind of flow rate are the Canister Filters flowing? Where did Ya get the internal wet/dry at? 

Keep up the AMAZING WORK, and PLEASE keep the pics coming as us Poor Folks have to live threw You!!!:flick:

Again AWESOME!!!
Drew


----------



## Craigthor

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> All I can say is: TOTALLY FREAKIN AWESOME Craig!!!!!!roud:roud:
> 
> Wow that is a hell-of-a-setup!!! I WISH I still had the cash to do a tank like that!!! what are the dimensions of the tank? Also what kind of flow rate are the Canister Filters flowing? Where did Ya get the internal wet/dry at?
> 
> Keep up the AMAZING WORK, and PLEASE keep the pics coming as us Poor Folks have to live threw You!!!:flick:
> 
> Again AWESOME!!!
> Drew


 
Got the internal Wet/ Dry filters from Foster and Smith Aquatics. http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3587+18381&pcatid=18381 $27.99 ea. I ordered 4 but am only using 2 of them in this setup.

The Eheim 2262s are rated at 925 GPH but with all teh media and inline components probably not nearly that much. 

Tank is a 150 tall 72 wide, 18 front to back and 30" tall. Worst part is I'm already contemplating going to a larger tank either a 220 or a 300 depending on what kind of pricing I can get. I would just transfer everything over as the only thing I would need to change is the tank and stand.

Craig


----------



## scapegoat

beautiful and simple tank


----------



## malaybiswas

Amazing setup CL. I would go slow on the cardinals though. From my exp. they are so sensitive that a few are almost bound to fall ill and it spreads...fast, just like you had. The more you have in the tank, the more are at risk. I am also over stocking my tank with cardinals but I get 10-15 at a time, acclimate them in a smaller tank with similar parameters for about 2 weeks and the survivors make it to the main tank. I have not been able to curb the few deaths that happen on a new batch but this helped me keep the older healthy lot intact.

Good luck with the new batch. Hope they do well. Subscribed.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigthor

A quick video, sorry the quality isn't the greatest but should be better visualization then pictures.



Craig


----------



## nonconductive

thats friggen awesome


----------



## RipariumGuy

The video isn't working for me, but the snap shot is enough to satisfy my curiosity. The tank looks great! Have you thought of adding some leaf litter to the bottem of the tank? Oak leaves perhaps?


----------



## Craigthor

There are a few IAL in there. I will probably add a few more but want to phase them in as I go.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Will work on some pics later today if I get some time. 

Still waiting on my replacement Jaqno inline cannister from Nikki to arrive. Got sent the wrong one and it has now been about a month since I was susposed to get my replacement. Grrrr..... Almost to the point of asking for a refund and jsut ordering some from overseas as it will be cheaper anyways.

The L129s are getting more adventuresome. As I sit across the room and watch the tank several of them will venture out to play and snack of food. Would love to get some good pictures of them but as soon as anyone move they run back into there caves.

Still fine tuning the driftwood a little bit with turning and trimming some pieces to get the look I want. Still a few minor changes to go but had to order some more smaller stuff from Jake to work with as I don't want to break up some of my nicer larger pieces to fill the gaps.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor




----------



## CL

It shaping up nicely Craig!


----------



## chris.rivera3

did you get a chance to fix the video?? it still isn't working


----------



## Craigthor

chris.rivera3 said:


> did you get a chance to fix the video?? it still isn't working


Here is a direct link: http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t164/craigthor/150g Setup/?action=view&current=VIDEO0002.mp4

Craig


----------



## tuffgong

Looks really good, Craig! You most definitely know how to setup a tank. Wow...


----------



## BradH

Looks awesome! I just had a thought and I know you probably don't want a bunch of "hey you should do this" comments, but since you said you were going to add the red root floater.... I think frogbit might look good as well, with the long roots hanging down. Just a thought.


----------



## Craigthor

tuffgong said:


> Looks really good, Craig! You most definitely know how to setup a tank. Wow...


Thanks!



BradH said:


> Looks awesome! I just had a thought and I know you probably don't want a bunch of "hey you should do this" comments, but since you said you were going to add the red root floater.... I think frogbit might look good as well, with the long roots hanging down. Just a thought.


Frogbit is from the wrong continent. 

Craig


----------



## BradH

Craigthor said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Frogbit is from the wrong continent.
> 
> Craig


It is?


----------



## Kathyy

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=61

Depends which one you buy.


----------



## jkan0228

That video is truly amazing! How many cards do you have in there?


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> That video is truly amazing! How many cards do you have in there?


About 55 right now... Probably add another dozen or 2 to the tank.


----------



## Craigthor

Kathyy said:


> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=61
> 
> Depends which one you buy.


Good to know...


----------



## bsmith

Wow, you got some wood there! Im sure its tough trying to find those plecos after you haven't seen them for a few days. How many cardinal/neons are there in there and what is your end fauna plan?


----------



## luke20037

hey, sorry to see the riparium go, but that is one awsome tank!


----------



## Craigthor

Just got word my Altums should be available around August 12th for shipping!

Craig


----------



## BradH

Craigthor said:


> Just got word my Altums should be available around August 12th for shipping!
> 
> Craig


Can't wait to see them in there. Did you ever get the red root floater, or is in there and I just missed it? I wish I still had some myself, but I got rid of it all. I'm kicking myself for that. I'm scared to buy any right now. That stuff doesn't ship good as is, and I'm afraid with the temps being so high, that it won't make it.


----------



## hydrophyte

That manzanita looks fantastic!


----------



## Craigthor

BradH said:


> Can't wait to see them in there. Did you ever get the red root floater, or is in there and I just missed it? I wish I still had some myself, but I got rid of it all. I'm kicking myself for that. I'm scared to buy any right now. That stuff doesn't ship good as is, and I'm afraid with the temps being so high, that it won't make it.


Yep got some RRF in the tank, it is starting to do well just need to find a way to keep it out of my internal wet/ dry. 




hydrophyte said:


> That manzanita looks fantastic!


Thanks! 

Craig


----------



## Chaos_Being

Amazing tank!


----------



## oldpunk78

I'm can't wait for the addition of the altums. It'll be great seeing a successful altum tank in action.


----------



## jkan0228

Craigthor said:


> Yep got some RRF in the tank, it is starting to do well just need to find a way to keep it out of my internal wet/ dry.


You could have a pump or powerhead blowing away from the gate. Hopefully that would help :tongue:


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> You could have a pump or powerhead blowing away from the gate. Hopefully that would help :tongue:


Actually I do it still gets stuck/ sucked to the grate. I do have another idea that I will work on tomorrow and post back results.

Craig


----------



## EntoCraig

I built a small ten gallon black water tank a while back, but now after seeing this (and another tank) I think I am going to do another one in my 3 foot tank. Awesome scape!


----------



## Craigthor

Got some fish coming in today and tomorrow. Decided to add another 8 L129 Zebras to my group that should be here in the net couple of hours along with another 24 Hatchets and 24 more Cardinals that will arrive tomorrow morning. 

Craig


----------



## BradH

Which Hatchets did you get? Silver or Marble? I have a school of Marbled in my 29 gallon. They're pretty cool fish.


----------



## Craigthor

BradH said:


> Which Hatchets did you get? Silver or Marble? I have a school of Marbled in my 29 gallon. They're pretty cool fish.


 
Wild caught marbles. roud:


----------



## Kathyy

I just got some silver hatchets. Never dared with an open top tank and they are proving to be quite skittish even with floating plants. Lost one to behind the overflow box but the rest are still IN the tank. Been there for a week and are getting braver so I have hope they will work out. Still haven't actually worked in the tank with them there yet. Sort of scary. Glad this tank has 3 access cutouts and they are covered individually!

All that great wood should help them feel more secure too, are you going to screen the top to keep them in?

How do you want the floaters to behave? Mine are in stable groups at either end of the tank and the middle part sometimes stays put with only a few whirlers and sometimes half the floaters are whirling and it all depends on how much surface is covered at the moment. My suicidal platy window screen overflow cover is keeping the floaters from going into the overflow and I don't much care if they stay there as the added shade helps disguise the box.


----------



## bsmith

I have always loved Hatchets, especially the marbles. I know you have ~60 cards n there but that tank is dieing for another 100!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I loved my hatchets, but they found every tiny little hole in the tank and over time I lost all my marbled hatchets due to jumpers.


----------



## Craigthor

Kathyy said:


> I just got some silver hatchets. Never dared with an open top tank and they are proving to be quite skittish even with floating plants. Lost one to behind the overflow box but the rest are still IN the tank. Been there for a week and are getting braver so I have hope they will work out. Still haven't actually worked in the tank with them there yet. Sort of scary. Glad this tank has 3 access cutouts and they are covered individually!
> 
> All that great wood should help them feel more secure too, are you going to screen the top to keep them in?
> 
> How do you want the floaters to behave? Mine are in stable groups at either end of the tank and the middle part sometimes stays put with only a few whirlers and sometimes half the floaters are whirling and it all depends on how much surface is covered at the moment. My suicidal platy window screen overflow cover is keeping the floaters from going into the overflow and I don't much care if they stay there as the added shade helps disguise the box.


Only lost one as a jumper so far so good. I do have a large group so I think that helps, they aren't skittish at all in my tank. I have been running the tank topless and plan to keep it that way. I may screen the top if they do become jumpers to keep them in though.

As for my floaters I think they are finally settling in and hopefully stop moving quite as much. 

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> I have always loved Hatchets, especially the marbles. I know you have ~60 cards n there but that tank is dieing for another 100!


I'm going to have 45 Marble Hatchets and ~75 Cardinals in there after tomorrow. I've got 15 Altums that will join them as well.



2wheelsx2 said:


> I loved my hatchets, but they found every tiny little hole in the tank and over time I lost all my marbled hatchets due to jumpers.


Thankfully I've only had one jumper in this tank.

Craig


----------



## BradH

We need an update pic or video! lol


----------



## zachary908

Yes I agree, an update would be terrific!


----------



## Craigthor

BradH said:


> We need an update pic or video! lol





zachary908 said:


> Yes I agree, an update would be terrific!


Probably post an update in a few days. Got 2 more days of work then off for a day and back to hopefully my 5 day work weeks again.

Not much to update on except the fish are pigs and eat alot. :icon_mrgr


----------



## zachary908

Nice, I'll be waiting patiently, for now I will keep myself busy setting up my new 75!


----------



## Craigthor

Well while everyone waits for pictures a non picture update. Got notice today my Altums will be put on a Delta plane for me to pickup Thursday evening.  Nothing like a near 4-5 hours in transit.

Craig


----------



## zachary908

Awesome, can't wait to see some pictures of the Altums!


----------



## Craigthor

Well after a couple of scheduling delays in coordinating the shippers and my schedule I will be getting my Altums today. Can't wait to get them in as they should be a stunning addition to the tank.

For the final species for the tank I'm thinking a small group of Discrossus Filamentosus for the bottom dwellers. Should be nice and streamlined and fit in well with the tank. Thinking a group of 10-12 should finish off the tank.

Craig


----------



## BradH

Hope the Angels arrive safe. It's so dang hot out! Those Discrossus Filamentosus look interesting. Never seen those before.

How is the red root floater doing? Is it taking off now? I finally got my frogbit still and it's starting to spread.

Hopefully this isn't annoying of me to make a suggestion about your tank or anything, but have you thought about these Apistos from the rio orinoco? http://www.spreadia.com/Uaupes/158785657/Apistogramma_Brevis

I thought they looked pretty good.

Anyways, can't wait to see those angels.


----------



## Craigthor

BradH said:


> Hope the Angels arrive safe. It's so dang hot out! Those Discrossus Filamentosus look interesting. Never seen those before.
> 
> How is the red root floater doing? Is it taking off now? I finally got my frogbit still and it's starting to spread.
> 
> Hopefully this isn't annoying of me to make a suggestion about your tank or anything, but have you thought about these Apistos from the rio orinoco? http://www.spreadia.com/Uaupes/158785657/Apistogramma_Brevis
> 
> I thought they looked pretty good.
> 
> Anyways, can't wait to see those angels.


Suggestions are always welcomed. I did find a good group of the D. Filamentosus 3m/ 9f that I am going to purchase. The Altums are doing great, I did lose one in transit but they sent an extra so I broke even with them. They are already eating blackworms out of the substrate, chasing the small shrimp and picking at the wood. These are such stunning fish, I have been trying to get pictures but they are pretty skittish if someone comes to the tank at this point.

The RRF is doing awesome now that it is getting settled in. It has turned green but it is multiplying rather quickly now and atleast doubled in size portion wise.

Craig


----------



## BradH

That's too bad about losing one, but at least they gave you an extra. Are they full grown? Did you purposely put blackworms in the in the subsrtate or arrive by accident? I thought about that, but wasn't sure if they get out of control or anything. I have some Bolivian Rams that would probably eat the crap out them and my angel as well, I guess. Glad the red root is doing good. When I had it in my tank it went crazy once it got established. I wish I would have never gotten rid of it. Maybe I can buy some from you later on down the road. Mine was always green as well, but it flowered all the time and looked really good.

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Craigthor

Far from full grown, these are young juvies. I add about 4-5 oz of blackworms a week to the tank this allows the fish to forage when tehy get hungry also works great to keep the sand from going anerobic as tehy work around in the substrate.

Let me know when it cools down some and I can send some RRF back your way.

Craig


----------



## BradH

Craigthor said:


> Far from full grown, these are young juvies. I add about 4-5 oz of blackworms a week to the tank this allows the fish to forage when tehy get hungry also works great to keep the sand from going anerobic as tehy work around in the substrate.
> 
> Let me know when it cools down some and I can send some RRF back your way.
> 
> Craig


Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't the blackworms reproduce in the tank? Or do you have to keep adding them? Or I guess if they all get eaten, then you have to.

I'll definitely let you know and I would rather buy from you because I know it want me mixed with duckweed.  

Btw- are the cardinals finally stable? If not let me know and I'll try to find the name of the place were mine came from. The ones I have are bred in florida and are really hardy.


----------



## Craigthor

BradH said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't the blackworms reproduce in the tank? Or do you have to keep adding them? Or I guess if they all get eaten, then you have to.
> 
> I'll definitely let you know and I would rather buy from you because I know it want me mixed with duckweed.
> 
> Btw- are the cardinals finally stable? If not let me know and I'll try to find the name of the place were mine came from. The ones I have are bred in florida and are really hardy.


They will repopulate as they grow but most will et eaten which is why I am adding them so frequently.

The Cardinals are good I found a great source for them and haven't had any problems since.

Craig


----------



## BradH

Sounds good, I'm going to do a little reading on them. Thanks!

Glad the cards are good.


----------



## bsmith

Cant wait to see those Angels/


----------



## Craigthor

Link to a quick video shot with my Evo 4G. 

http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t164/craigthor/150g Setup/?action=view&current=VIDEO0004.mp4


----------



## Craigthor

Definitely not the best I may try and get out the nice camcorder in a few days once everyone settles down and adjusts.

Craig


----------



## BradH

Makes me want to throw my plants out and do some sort of south american biotope myself.


----------



## bsmith

Wow, I can still get the effect bro. That looks amazing!


----------



## Craigthor

BradH said:


> Makes me want to throw my plants out and do some sort of south american biotope myself.


I've got a batch of Red Root Floater so it is still a planted aquarium in a sorta roud about way. :flick:



bsmith said:


> Wow, I can still get the effect bro. That looks amazing!


Thanks, tomorrow the rest of the fish stock will arrive and I will try to get some good video once everyone is in.

Craig


----------



## BradH

Craigthor said:


> I've got a batch of Red Root Floater so it is still a planted aquarium in a sorta roud about way. :flick:
> 
> 
> 
> Craig


:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

pictures of the angels!


----------



## rballi

what source did you get your altums from?


----------



## ua hua

rballi said:


> what source did you get your altums from?


 
I was wondering the same thing. And I take it you didn't quarantine the Altums before introducing them into your main tank.


----------



## Craigthor

rballi said:


> what source did you get your altums from?





ua hua said:


> I was wondering the same thing. And I take it you didn't quarantine the Altums before introducing them into your main tank.


They came from Houston Aquarium Warehouse. Give them a call.

Craig


----------



## akdmks

This is my dream tank. I love the blackwater! Stunning!!


----------



## speedie408

Keep us posted on those Altums. Tank looks good dude.


----------



## bsmith

Quarantining is for punks! 

No but in all seriousness, if I was getting some animals from out of the country or WC ones and I was planning on putting them in a tank that housed some other animals I would perhaps QT them. Otherwise, acclimate and drop them in!!!


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> Quarantining is for punks!
> 
> No but in all seriousness, if I was getting some animals from out of the country or WC ones and I was planning on putting them in a tank that housed some other animals I would perhaps QT them. Otherwise, acclimate and drop them in!!!


Considering all teh fish are wild caught and recently brought in I am basically using the tank as one big quarantine tank. Now that the tank is completely stocked I do't have a need to add anything else.

Also got 2 bs of Blackworms arriving tomorrow... Can't wait.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

Just put a few drop of chlorine in every couple of days, or crack open some antibiotics you didnt finish and put them in the tank! :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

picture!


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> picture!


I'm working on it, everytime I bring the camera out they go hide at hte back of the tank behind the driftwood. :angryfire


----------



## Booger

How accurate are your photos and videos? My camera tends to make everything look darker. I guess it's time I learned how to use the manual mode.


----------



## Craigthor

Booger said:


> How accurate are your photos and videos? My camera tends to make everything look darker. I guess it's time I learned how to use the manual mode.


 
Fairly accurate, I do adjust the balance a little bit but only a notch or two.


----------



## bsmith

Man I wish my old p&s made things darker. It always washed out the colors especially the reds and greens.


----------



## Craigthor

Some new pictures, had to take them with the flash on as tehy wouldn't hold still and well my older Point and Shoot doesn't like that. Definitely need a new camera at some point but I mostly shoot the tank and not sure the wife will want me to spend that much for a tank camera. 










































































craig


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> Man I wish my old p&s made things darker. It always washed out the colors especially the reds and greens.


With my lighting the hardest part is getting rid of the overly yellowish hue that seems to appear, in person the tank is much more amber/ tannin colored

Craig


----------



## rballi

still looks great in the photos, just called houston aquarium wherehouse, they are completely out of the 300 altums they got in, said they will have some more in next week, how did you do the shipping through them?


----------



## bsmith

Craigthor said:


> With my lighting the hardest part is getting rid of the overly yellowish hue that seems to appear, in person the tank is much more amber/ tannin colored
> 
> Craig


Cant remember if you have any kids or not but if you really want a nice SLR get your wife pregnant and shell be asking for a better camera before you know it! 

That's how I got my D3100...


----------



## Craigthor

rballi said:


> still looks great in the photos, just called houston aquarium wherehouse, they are completely out of the 300 altums they got in, said they will have some more in next week, how did you do the shipping through them?


They prefer airport to airport but made an exception and did my USPS Overnight to my PO box as the delivery schedule for the airport to airport didn't work into my schedule.

Have to say they sel lreally fast when tehy come in 300 fish in a weeks time, I started talking to them about my order 6 weeks before they arrived in the US.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> Cant remember if you have any kids or not but if you really want a nice SLR get your wife pregnant and shell be asking for a better camera before you know it!
> 
> That's how I got my D3100...


We've got one with no chance of a second but my wife hates technology so the camera probably wouldn't win in my favor.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228

Those are A LOT of blackworms......


----------



## rballi

i think i am going to pick up 5-6, i kind of got the go ahead from my wife...but i am still debating if i want to do it still....what kind of water setup up do you have going on? I don't want to be doing any RO and it seems that they would do ok with kh at 7 or so from what i have read. How did the acclimation process go for you when you got them? From what i have found online, they are difficult to acclimate and susceptible to disease upon arrival.


----------



## Craigthor

rballi said:


> i think i am going to pick up 5-6, i kind of got the go ahead from my wife...but i am still debating if i want to do it still....what kind of water setup up do you have going on? I don't want to be doing any RO and it seems that they would do ok with kh at 7 or so from what i have read. How did the acclimation process go for you when you got them? From what i have found online, they are difficult to acclimate and susceptible to disease upon arrival.


As far as a tank setup you are going to want to use 100% RO water. They really need soft water. The PH of the river they are coming out of is 4.5-5.5.


----------



## chad320

Wow! This is an excellent setup that keeps getting better! I love the shot of the hatchets  Are you doing WCs with 100% RO water? Thats alot of RO. And alot of blackworms, but im sure those wont last too long.


----------



## Craigthor

chad320 said:


> Wow! This is an excellent setup that keeps getting better! I love the shot of the hatchets  Are you doing WCs with 100% RO water? Thats alot of RO. And alot of blackworms, but im sure those wont last too long.


Yep 100% RO/ DI water for water changes. My RO unit is plumbed right to the tank, though that may change as I'm trying to find a quality Water storage tank so I can treat my water before it goes to the tank.

Yeah they clear out the black worms at a pretty high rate in the tank but I don't mind. I only feed Live and Frozen foods to this tank.

I'm really contemplating adding a dozen or so nice Jungle Vals to the tank as I would like a few plants in the tank and am sure they would help suck out nitrates along with the red roof floater.

Craig


----------



## rockwood

Hey Craig, the hardscape is blowing me away man. One question, why the 2262 over something like an FX5? you could have gotten 2 FX5 canisters for the price of one of those 2262s and I have a hard time believing 2 of them wouldn't be plenty of filtration. 

I'm asking because I'm looking to upgrade filtration on my 75 soon.


----------



## orchidman

the angels and the hatchets are awesome!


----------



## Craigthor

rockwood said:


> Hey Craig, the hardscape is blowing me away man. One question, why the 2262 over something like an FX5? you could have gotten 2 FX5 canisters for the price of one of those 2262s and I have a hard time believing 2 of them wouldn't be plenty of filtration.
> 
> I'm asking because I'm looking to upgrade filtration on my 75 soon.


I've used both over the years but prefer the Eheim over the Fluvals. 



orchidman said:


> the angels and the hatchets are awesome!


They are. I've got a couple of them being little bullies to some of the others so we will see how that plays out.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Just a quick note: Several of the Altums have become quite the bullies in the tank. I expected it at some point jsut didn't think such small Altums could be so agressive towards each other. A couple have pretty tattered fins at this point and I will be watching them closely. In the end I was going to thin down to 6 or so fish but that may have to start sooner then later.

Craig


----------



## orchidman

uh oh!


----------



## boon

>


forgive me for asking but what kind of fish are these?


----------



## flowmsp

boon said:


> forgive me for asking but what kind of fish are these?


If you are asking about Altums they are angelfish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigthor

boon said:


> forgive me for asking but what kind of fish are these?





flowmsp said:


> If you are asking about Altums they are angelfish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one in the center of the picture is a male Discrossus Filamentosus a.k.a. Checkerboard Cichlid. Also seen in that picture off to the sides is a Cardinal Tetra to the right, Altum to the left and a L129 Zebra Pleco to the bottom center.

Craig


----------



## CL

The hatchets look awesome in this picture!


----------



## Craigthor

Thanks!


----------



## wkndracer

are the altums OK with all the schooling company?


----------



## Craigthor

wkndracer said:


> are the altums OK with all the schooling company?


So far they haven't eaten any of the Cardinals yet, they do chase them around every now and again.

Craig


----------



## wkndracer

Jealous of this one for sure.
(Showed the wife so I could get a dirty look LOL)


----------



## Craigthor

wkndracer said:


> Jealous of this one for sure.
> (Showed the wife so I could get a dirty look LOL)


:icon_twis Unfortunately I'm thinking I need to go larger now....


----------



## wkndracer

Craigthor said:


> :icon_twis Unfortunately I'm thinking I need to go larger now....


Bwahahaha!


----------



## Craigthor

Did some rescaping of the hardscape tonite. Making room for some nice Jungle Vals to use in part of the tank. Probably took out 50% of the wood, have to say I'm enjoying the larger open area that it has created.

Craig


----------



## wkndracer

cool while it lasted and I'm sure adding some green is going to work out too

needless to say PICTURES plz


----------



## zachary908

First come a "few" Jungle Vals, and then the mighty collectoris! 

Ha, only kidding, I'm sure that won't happen. However, that is why I will probably never set up a tank like this, I just keep "acquiring" More plants... 

Would love to see the new scape!


----------



## Craigthor

Quick camera phone picture from my couch.


----------



## zachary908

Looks nice!


----------



## boon

I'm loving the new scape Craig. Once those angels arrive it will look even better.

Edit: whoops never mind about the angels. Didn't read the last few post.


----------



## 150EH

Craig your tank has been up for almost 3 months now and with a super filtration system and little in the way of plant material, when do you plan on checking the filter media??? I have also seen this reactor mentioned in some other posts but I have never seen one before can you give me a link to Cerge's CO2 reactors so I can check it out?? Thanks.

I bet the fish love the shade and protection of the new plants!!!


----------



## Craigthor

150EH said:


> Craig your tank has been up for almost 3 months now and with a super filtration system and little in the way of plant material, when do you plan on checking the filter media??? I have also seen this reactor mentioned in some other posts but I have never seen one before can you give me a link to Cerge's CO2 reactors so I can check it out?? Thanks.
> 
> I bet the fish love the shade and protection of the new plants!!!


Will post some pictures tonite or tomorrow after the tank settles down, jsut spent the last hour and a half cleaning up all the power cords under the stand adn planting all the new Jungle Vals.

I did back flush the 2 2262s this morning and very little gunk was in the bottom of them, I expected that as I keep filter sponges over the intakes in the tank to catch all the larger stuff that may clog the system.

As for the Cerges reactor there is a post going in the DIY forum that I started when I first found out about them.

My new CO2 regulator should be here end of the week beginning of hte next will jsut need to get a CO2 tank now. 

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

A few updated pictures:

































Craig


----------



## OverStocked

Looking great. I think it needs more wood on the right, though.


----------



## Axelrodi202

Nice tank! The driftwood is pretty neat. I'm interested in seeing how tall the vals get. Some of them looked pretty big in my 46 gallon tank, but your tank makes them look pretty small.


----------



## orchidman

i think the vals will look great when they get real tall!


----------



## TankZen

Just looked through your journal WOW two 2262!!!! THAT IS CRAAAZZY....haha!! I just got mine and they are huge!! Don't have it running yet but can't wait to see what it can do. Why did you end up going with two? Also what are the two black tube like things you have in the cabinet? Are they heaters?

Your tank is really cooool. Sweet driftwood set up! How do you like the Cerges Reactor?


----------



## Craigthor

TankZen said:


> Just looked through your journal WOW two 2262!!!! THAT IS CRAAAZZY....haha!! I just got mine and they are huge!! Don't have it running yet but can't wait to see what it can do. Why did you end up going with two? Also what are the two black tube like things you have in the cabinet? Are they heaters?
> 
> Your tank is really cooool. Sweet driftwood set up! How do you like the Cerges Reactor?


I went with 2 as I like having even flow on both sides of the tank, also with all the inline components flow is greatly reduced so I mostly use tehse for huge bio filters more tehn anything. My mechanical filtering is handled by my pair of Subcurrent Internal Wet/ Dry filters that I change the filter floss out every few days in, in only a minute or two.

As for the black tube things those are probably my two 36 watt Coralife TurboTwist UVs that keep the tank sterile. Currently running them 24/7 as I am introducing new fish and to help keep from any rampant disease outbreaks. 

I really love the Cerges style reactors at some point I would love to try the one that Aquiariumplants.com brought out which has an interanl pump to ensure the CO2 is 100% disolved, but at $110 ea I have other things I want to spend my cash on right now.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Sexy CO2 porn!


----------



## TankZen

Niccccce co2 set up ...verrry pretty : )


----------



## Craigthor

Some long awaited good quality video. Closed up the room so it was as dark as possible and turned the lights on a few minutes early. This is sun up on the tank...

http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t164/craigthor/150g Setup/?action=view&current=M2U00120.mp4

Craig


----------



## zachary908

Axelrodi202 said:


> Nice tank! The driftwood is pretty neat. I'm interested in seeing how tall the vals get. Some of them looked pretty big in my 46 gallon tank, but your tank makes them look pretty small.



I've seen vals reach close to three feet in a 225


----------



## orchidman

looks good!


----------



## zachary908

Craigthor said:


> A few updated pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig


Awesome tank, the pictures are great! Love the cards.


----------



## zachary908

Craigthor said:


> Sexy CO2 porn!


*drools*


----------



## bsmith

Get a Vimeo account. It allows much better video uploads than photobucket.


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> Get a Vimeo account. It allows much better video uploads than photobucket.


I will have to check it out one of these days.

Craig


----------



## BradH

I just upload vids from my digital camera to youtube and they look pretty good.
Plus more people will see it and appreciate it.

Tank looks good Craig.


----------



## ua hua

Wow this tank keeps looking better and better. It looks like you took out quite a bit of wood. I like the open space but I would put a few more pieces back in. Wood that looks that nice needs to be used. How many checkerboards do you have in there? I have a feeling it will just be a matter of time before you put some more plants in there.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That's one sexy CO2 rig!

*What a bunch of geeks we are!*


----------



## Craigthor

Did a bit of rearranging in the tank and moved the wood around a bit. Took out one more piece of wood and opened up the left hand side of the tank. Really trying to get maek teh tank feel like the river bank is on the right side and the center of the river would be on the left with jsut a couple of rocks and a few plants growing in. Getting ready to order me a 20lb CO2 tank for the incoming regulator and looks like the best deal will come off of Ebay.




ua hua said:


> Wow this tank keeps looking better and better. It looks like you took out quite a bit of wood. I like the open space but I would put a few more pieces back in. Wood that looks that nice needs to be used. How many checkerboards do you have in there? I have a feeling it will just be a matter of time before you put some more plants in there.


Have a dozen checkerboards 3 males and 9 females so 3 harems or as they see it 2 harems and a loner male. The plan is to stick with jsut the vals in the tank 



2wheelsx2 said:


> That's one sexy CO2 rig!
> 
> *What a bunch of geeks we are!*


That we are...


----------



## Craigthor

A couple of quick pics...


















Craig


----------



## kcirtappatrick

Amazing! Really breathtaking. Keep up the great work Craig!


----------



## Craigthor

kcirtappatrick said:


> Amazing! Really breathtaking. Keep up the great work Craig!


Definitely a work in progress but I keep getting closer and closer.


----------



## sewingalot

Wow, this one is really shaping up. Is there anything you can't do/grow?


----------



## Craigthor

sewingalot said:


> Wow, this one is really shaping up. Is there anything you can't do/grow?


Still ahven't figured out how to grow money on trees yet... :help:


----------



## Kosey929

Sweet tank! :icon_eek:


----------



## larcat

Nice setup.

Needs *^mOaR^* greenery


----------



## Craigthor

Well after some staring at the tank the two seperate stump look just didn't feel right. So came home from work and did some rearranging and this really finished off the right end of the tank how I had been imagining it should look. Let me know what you all think.


























Craig


----------



## sewingalot

A great improvement. I think once the plant in the far right corner grows in more, it'll complete the look for me. The space between the last rock and glass will be not as sharply defined then. It'll soften it up so to speak.


----------



## rballi

that looks awesome! the extra space makes the tank look that much bigger....i really like the touch of the jungle vals too...adds a nice little contrast to the amber color of the water, rocks and driftwood....I am thinking a couple of nice wild apistos would look great in that tank as well to add some interest to the bottom layer of that tank....


----------



## Craigthor

sewingalot said:


> A great improvement. I think once the plant in the far right corner grows in more, it'll complete the look for me. The space between the last rock and glass will be not as sharply defined then. It'll soften it up so to speak.


Thanks, taht is actually what I'm hoping the Vals will provide. If that huge rock was 1/2" less wide the rock would have turned completely against the glass but after lowering a 130lb rock into the tank I wasn't giong to remove it.



rballi said:


> that looks awesome! the extra space makes the tank look that much bigger....i really like the touch of the jungle vals too...adds a nice little contrast to the amber color of the water, rocks and driftwood....I am thinking a couple of nice wild apistos would look great in that tank as well to add some interest to the bottom layer of that tank....


Actually my wild group of Checkerboards provides some interest in the bottom section now if I can keep my hands out for a few days and let everyone settle back in....


----------



## BradH

Nice!


----------



## Craigthor

Look what just arrived:


















Now to wait for all the other goodies...


----------



## orchidman

woohoo


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> woohoo


:icon_mrgr


----------



## orchidman

lol! when is the rest of it coming?


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> lol! when is the rest of it coming?


CO2 tank is scheduled for delivery Wed/ Thur. The bubble counters could be another week or week and a half as they are coming from HK. The rest of the toys I don't know yet...


----------



## orchidman

nice


----------



## Craigthor

Now I need my bubble counters, drop checkers and PH controller to arrive.


















Craig


----------



## wkndracer

ooooh how shiny shiny LOL
what controller are you getting? 
if you posted that I missed it sorry


----------



## Craigthor

wkndracer said:


> ooooh how shiny shiny LOL
> what controller are you getting?
> if you posted that I missed it sorry


Just going with the Milwaukee SMS-122, nothing fancy but I don't really need a full system automation for this tank atleast not anytime soon.

Craig


----------



## CKJ

OMG just finished reading the entire thread. Only took me a cople hours! Your tank is amazing! Love the wood, rocks, sand, Angels and especially those cardinals! Glad you finally got a good bunch of healthier cardinals!


----------



## 150EH

I been thinking about upgrading my filtration to either an Eheim 2262 or Fluval FX5, then I find the FX5 for $229 so it's a no brainer if your on a buget like me. So I had a last minute thought about canister size and my tank stand, turns out my doors are 12 by 22 and neither filter will fit unless I tear down the tank and build a new stand. So the best I can do is Eheim 2217's with my stand and I don't know if it's even worth the trouble but I would like to have a little more area for nitrifying bacteria.

BTW what reactor did you deceide on???


----------



## CWill

Hello, first poster here. Just had to comment on your tank..your equipment and overall setup is outstanding!


----------



## Craigthor

CKJ said:


> OMG just finished reading the entire thread. Only took me a cople hours! Your tank is amazing! Love the wood, rocks, sand, Angels and especially those cardinals! Glad you finally got a good bunch of healthier cardinals!


Thanks!



150EH said:


> I been thinking about upgrading my filtration to either an Eheim 2262 or Fluval FX5, then I find the FX5 for $229 so it's a no brainer if your on a buget like me. So I had a last minute thought about canister size and my tank stand, turns out my doors are 12 by 22 and neither filter will fit unless I tear down the tank and build a new stand. So the best I can do is Eheim 2217's with my stand and I don't know if it's even worth the trouble but I would like to have a little more area for nitrifying bacteria.
> 
> BTW what reactor did you deceide on???


You could always chain a couple of 2217's together and just leave one of the pumps off. As for the reactors I want to give the CarbonDosers a run to see how well they do. Seems as that those that have them are really happy with them.

As for the budget for my aquarium the reason I go with what I have is I don't spend money on alot of things. So while I keep a high tech aquarium I don't spend money on the following: TV (haven't owned one in 6 yrs), cable, dvds/ bluerays, don't drink or smoke, or eat out alot. So while I do spend a ton on my aquarium it is my home enterainment center. Just wanted to post this as I see it get posted frequently that if others had my kind of money they would do things different, now I don't have a ton of money but I make certain choices as to my choice of living.



CWill said:


> Hello, first poster here. Just had to comment on your tank..your equipment and overall setup is outstanding!


Thanks.


----------



## bsmith

The pressure gauges on that regulator are huge. Reminds me of that huge tv remote they sell at Walgreens for old people!!! But much more sophisticated and classy of course. 

How are you filtering the tank again?


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> The pressure gauges on that regulator are huge. Reminds me of that huge tv remote they sell at Walgreens for old people!!! But much more sophisticated and classy of course.
> 
> How are you filtering the tank again?


 
Pair of Eheim 2262s under the cabinet and a pair of Current SubCurrent internal Wet/Drys handling the surface skimming and micro polishing with polyfiber.

Craig


----------



## 150EH

Craigthor said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> You could always chain a couple of 2217's together and just leave one of the pumps off. As for the reactors I want to give the CarbonDosers a run to see how well they do. Seems as that those that have them are really happy with them.
> 
> As for the budget for my aquarium the reason I go with what I have is I don't spend money on alot of things. So while I keep a high tech aquarium I don't spend money on the following: TV (haven't owned one in 6 yrs), cable, dvds/ bluerays, don't drink or smoke, or eat out alot. So while I do spend a ton on my aquarium it is my home enterainment center. Just wanted to post this as I see it get posted frequently that if others had my kind of money they would do things different, now I don't have a ton of money but I make certain choices as to my choice of living.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Same here on the budget, only one big Harley trip so far this year, cable internet but the TV just picks up what we get over that line for free (not very good), Net Flicks, and my wife and I have had one dinner out this year with a $50 gift card to a good steak house. 

I looked at the 2217 and thought it would still be a good addition then I saw the Eheim 2227 Wet/Dry Filter and really got stoked, I'm waiting on replies now from folks that have used it, I like the high oxygen filtration idea, whooowho.

If I were you with the CarbonDoser, I would by a used or small Eheim 2211/13/15 to run the reactor, not that you need more filtration but slowing those filters (2262) would be a aquatic sin.


----------



## Craigthor

Following a lead on another tank. Can't wait to see what happens with it....


----------



## hydrophyte

Craigthor said:


>


This is looking great Craig. It looks like you removed some of the manzanita. Did you get a new camera?


----------



## BradH

Craigthor said:


> Following a lead on another tank. Can't wait to see what happens with it....


Uh oh! Sounds interesting!


----------



## Craigthor

BradH said:


> Uh oh! Sounds interesting!


May not happen after getting some good close up shots there are some things I don't like about the tank and stand. Tank is acrylic and the overflow can't be removed and the stand has little room due to the way it was framed so I may pass on this run.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

hydrophyte said:


> This is looking great Craig. It looks like you removed some of the manzanita. Did you get a new camera?


 .
nope no new camera just happened to catch it at the right time in the day.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Got a couple of new toys in today. My Milwaukee PH controller and a pair of AquariumPlants.com CarbonDoser EXT 5000's arrived along with a couple dozen Hyphessobrycon Robertsi tetras. Still waiting for my Bubble coutners to arrive so I can finish up the CO2 system and get it running. Also working on a storage unit on the side of the tank for misc commonly used tank items. This unit is being made out of a pair if All Glass 10g Black Pine Stands that will be stacked with a solid wood top made for the very top.I'm going the double stacked stand route as they are a perfect match to my current stand will just need to put some locks and shelves in it.

Craig


----------



## 2in10

Tank looks fantastic, what fish do you have in there besides the Cardinals and Hatchets?


----------



## Craigthor

2in10 said:


> Tank looks fantastic, what fish do you have in there besides the Cardinals and Hatchets?


Altum Angels
Marble Hatchets
Cardinal Tetras
Roberts Tetras - Hyphessobrycon Robertsi
Checker Board Cichlid - Discrossus Filamentosus
Twig Catfish - Farlowella Acus
L129 Zebra Plecos

Craig


----------



## 2in10

Sweet selection of fish


----------



## Axelrodi202

This is going to be one of the sweetest biotypes I've seen. Any new tank pictures?


----------



## Craigthor

Axelrodi202 said:


> This is going to be one of the sweetest biotypes I've seen. Any new tank pictures?


Pictures in about a week once Ifinish some things up in the tank.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Got my bubble counters now to get them installed and leak test the rest of the system.

Craig


----------



## 2in10

Congrats, CO2 growth explosion to come.


----------



## jart

Really nice looking tank Craig, and great choice of fish.


----------



## Craigthor

Popped the bubble counters on and they leak, will need to try to tighten them some more or take them off and try to retape the threads.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Think I got the bubble coutners fixed. Took a pair of pliars to get them tight enough to quit leaking. They are a bit scuffed up now but not too bad. As long as they don't leak I'm good to go. Set the PSI at 25 and clsoed up the tank but left the solenoid on to leak check it over night.

Craig


----------



## 2in10

Almost there, congrats


----------



## Craigthor

So far so good, held ~25 psi over night actaully think it may ahve gone done just a bit but will so more testing as I get teverything setup.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Will be tearing an and getting hte CO2 setup on my days off this week. Just finishing up the quarantine on the new Altums. Have a total of 28 healthy Altums swimming around right now. The Jungle Val is doing alright considering I have been bombing the tank with meds to make sure to get ahead on any outbreaks on these sensitive fish. Another 2 weeks of clsoe monitoring I will feel much better.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

Sounds good. What type of altums did you go with and when can we get some pics?


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> Sounds good. What type of altums did you go with and when can we get some pics?


Rio Iniridia Altums from the Orinoco river basin. Probably Wednesday for pics.

Craig


----------



## ua hua

Craigthor said:


> Will be tearing an and getting hte CO2 setup on my days off this week. Just finishing up the quarantine on the new Altums. Have a total of 28 healthy Altums swimming around right now. The Jungle Val is doing alright considering I have been bombing the tank with meds to make sure to get ahead on any outbreaks on these sensitive fish. Another 2 weeks of clsoe monitoring I will feel much better.
> 
> Craig


 
Did I understand this right, did you get more altums? 28 seems like a lot of angels even for a 150 gal. Even at a young age these fish establish a pecking order which will most definitely result in the death of some. One more question, why the need for pressurized co2 if you are only going with jungle vals? They would grow just fine without the added co2 and that is just one more variable to worry about with these sensitive fish.


----------



## orchidman

must look awesome with all the angels!


----------



## Craigthor

ua hua said:


> Did I understand this right, did you get more altums? 28 seems like a lot of angels even for a 150 gal. Even at a young age these fish establish a pecking order which will most definitely result in the death of some. One more question, why the need for pressurized co2 if you are only going with jungle vals? They would grow just fine without the added co2 and that is just one more variable to worry about with these sensitive fish.


I'n not going to keep all the Altums. Once they are through quarantine and stable I will probably sell tehm off locally here. That or get a bigger tank. :biggrin:

As for CO2 I won't be running it maxed out jsut a touch to help the plants and also drop teh ph to a m ore suitable level for the fish. 



orchidman said:


> must look awesome with all the angels!


It does it does


----------



## 150EH

I noticed you've had fish "arrived today" are you buying online, and if so where?


----------



## orchidman

bigger tank!


----------



## 150EH

Yeah, when he walks, money just falls out of his pant leg, I wonder where it comes from???


----------



## orchidman

150EH said:


> Yeah, when he walks, money just falls out of his pant leg, I wonder where it comes from???


i dont know! but i want to steal those pants


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> i dont know! but i want to steal those plants


*facepalm*


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> *facepalm*


yeah! because i said it before you could!


----------



## Craigthor

150EH said:


> I noticed you've had fish "arrived today" are you buying online, and if so where?


I purchase most of my fish from Wet Spot Tropicals, Anthony over there is great to deal with. My Altums came from Houston Aquarium Warehouse as I wroked with someone who knows the importer they came from to ensure they were the best.



orchidman said:


> bigger tank!


I want to just can't find the money for the 265g I want.



150EH said:


> Yeah, when he walks, money just falls out of his pant leg, I wonder where it comes from???


The sky? 



orchidman said:


> i dont know! but i want to steal those plants


They are just Red Root Floater and some Jungle Vals.

Craig


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> yeah! because i said it before you could!


Actually the facepalm was because I thought you said I want those pants.... but them I realized you said plants.

Anyway.... sorry to derail your thread, Craig.


----------



## Craigthor

zachary908 said:


> Actually the facepalm was because I thought you said I want those pants.... but them I realized you said plants.
> 
> Anyway.... sorry to derail your thread, Craig.


Nothing wrong with derailing, hoping to have some fresh video Wednesday.

Craig


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Actually the facepalm was because I thought you said I want those pants.... but them I realized you said plants.
> 
> Anyway.... sorry to derail your thread, Craig.


actually... that was a typo. i meant to say pants... lol!


----------



## Craigthor

Some sweeping new video and pictures to come tomorrow. The hardscape got a fairly nice working over with several rocks moved around, driftwood rearranged and am currently wokring on an overnight drip water change straight from teh RO/ DI system.

Working on my CO2 Project probably get more doen on that tomorrow along with some other planning. Considering some changes to the lighting if I can find a decent solution possibly LEDs but I need a really professional setup as this is a display setup so everything has to be clean lines and finished nicely.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## BradH

Can't wait!


----------



## Craigthor

Lets just say that the tank is really starting to evolve into the edge of a river bank look.


----------



## ADAtank

are the filters also hooked up to a 1000 gallon pond in the backyard? j/k looks good


----------



## Craigthor

ADAtank said:


> are the filters also hooked up to a 1000 gallon pond in the backyard? j/k


I wish.


----------



## zachary908

Awesome, can't wait to see the new pictures and video!


----------



## mscichlid

Your tank is beautiful! Great job.


----------



## Craigthor

Video is up: http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t164/craigthor/150g Setup/?action=view&current=M2U00121.mp4

I'm working on the pictures as the fish don't seem to hold still. Also tried to shoot some video of under the tank stand but not enough light down there.

Craig


----------



## zachary908

Nice video, looking forward to watching those Altums grow up.


----------



## Craigthor

Updated pictures, several were taken with the flash on so that I can capture the full tank.


















































































Craig


----------



## 2in10

Gorgeous tank and shots, love the leaves floating around


----------



## orchidman

your vals look great!


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> your vals look great!


Vals are doing well, the Red Root Floater on the other hand isn't holding up so well after the last run of meds. If it makes it great if not I will try some again in the near future.

Craig


----------



## BradH

It looks awesome Craig!!


----------



## jkan0228

Damn they look fine......


----------



## Kathyy

Looks great. Love the way the leaves are blowing around.

Have the worms colonized the sand? Too cool, my corys would be over the moon if I fed them worms. They are already little blimps though.


----------



## jkan0228

Could you get some close ups of the worms?
And won't your fish be constantly full if you just leave them there?


----------



## Craigthor

BradH said:


> It looks awesome Craig!!





jkan0228 said:


> Damn they look fine......


Thanks!



Kathyy said:


> Looks great. Love the way the leaves are blowing around.
> 
> Have the worms colonized the sand? Too cool, my corys would be over the moon if I fed them worms. They are already little blimps though.


Nope I jsut seeded the tank again with a fresh batch. They don't eat them non stop but pick them out over the course of a week or 2. I'm sure some will colonize in the tank but they don't stand much of a chance.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Could you get some close ups of the worms?
> And won't your fish be constantly full if you just leave them there?


Actually you would be suprised they don't eat constantly and most of the fish tend to have a more laid back eating pattern. I feed the tank 2-3 times a day plus the worms in the substrate and not all the fish feed at the same time. I think it is a more natural eating pattern then tehm al flocking to the top when I add food. 

I can work on some pics later they are kind of hard to photograph.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228

Haha, when I dumped a cup of brine shrimp, my fish ate until they're bellies were HUGE!! Wish m fish didn't hog like pigs all the time... Haha never gonna do that again...


----------



## Axelrodi202

That is the most fnucking awesome biotype tank I've ever seen.


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Haha, when I dumped a cup of brine shrimp, my fish ate until they're bellies were HUGE!! Wish m fish didn't hog like pigs all the time... Haha never gonna do that again...


:hihi:



Axelrodi202 said:


> That is the most fnucking awesome biotype tank I've ever seen.


Thanks! Lots of time and refinement have gone into this setup. Will be making some changes shortly to the interanl equipment in the tank but that will come soon.

Craig


----------



## Tsartetra

Very nice tank. Rio Orinocco style? Have you ever considered adding L128s (Blue Phantoms)? 

Are the Farlowellas difficult to take pictures of? I had a couple and absolutely love them. Mine were always working on the glass or plants and very visible. EXCELLENT algae eaters but they don't seem to recognize prepared food too well...need lots of veggies when there isn't enough algae. I would love to see pics of yours.


----------



## kcirtappatrick

Great looking tank!


----------



## Craigthor

Gonna have some cool updates later in the week. Will have my 70 watt MHs up for sale got some nice looking 150 watt fixtures, got a wavemaker and some power heads for the tank, CO2 and ferts will be started up hopefully on my day off as I have time to monitor the tank.

Fish are all doing well and have gotten alot of equipment out of the tank or atleast what is in there really cleaned up the look of it.

Craig


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

wow from the beginning where it was all hardscape and floater.. the look is much cleaner. not that before wasn't excellent. it definitely has more appeal to it. I like what you have done. simple. clean. and eye catching


----------



## orchidman

i like both just as well!


----------



## riverbrewer

Tank looks awesome. Nuff said.


----------



## Heartnet

Do your hatchet fish ever stray from the top couple of inches towards the bottom?

Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigthor

riverbrewer said:


> Tank looks awesome. Nuff said.





orchidman said:


> i like both just as well!





HD Blazingwolf said:


> wow from the beginning where it was all hardscape and floater.. the look is much cleaner. not that before wasn't excellent. it definitely has more appeal to it. I like what you have done. simple. clean. and eye catching


Thanks Guys!



Heartnet said:


> Do your hatchet fish ever stray from the top couple of inches towards the bottom?
> 
> Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


They will use about the top 1/3rd of the tank during the day. They spend alot of htere time split into 2 groups.

Craig


----------



## Wingsdlc

Wow! With big schools of fish to watch, I don't think I would leave for work!


----------



## Craigthor

Wingsdlc said:


> Wow! With big schools of fish to watch, I don't think I would leave for work!


It is hard, pretty much come home and crash on the couch to cruise the forums and stare at the tank. The social behavior of having large groups of fish is great to see how they react and move in the groups.

Craig


----------



## ibmikmaq

Just love this thread and watching how this tank progressed! Can't wait to see the plants to fill in more! I love large schools of shoaling fish! So mesmerizing, could just get lost staring at this tank! I would be very proud if this tank was my creation!


----------



## ibmikmaq

Couldn't help but to wonder what a small shoal of lemon tetras would look like in this tank!


----------



## Wingsdlc

Probably missed it somewhere but do you have checkered cichlids or darter tetras in this tank?


----------



## Craigthor

ibmikmaq said:


> Just love this thread and watching how this tank progressed! Can't wait to see the plants to fill in more! I love large schools of shoaling fish! So mesmerizing, could just get lost staring at this tank! I would be very proud if this tank was my creation!


Thanks!



ibmikmaq said:


> Couldn't help but to wonder what a small shoal of lemon tetras would look like in this tank!


Probably won't be adding another species unless I was to go to a larger tank with more water volume. 



Wingsdlc said:


> Probably missed it somewhere but do you have checkered cichlids or darter tetras in this tank?


Checkerboard Cichlids - to be exact Discrosus Filamentosus there are several species of chekerboards though as it is jsut a common name for several species.

Craig


----------



## jart

Wow, you are thinking about replacing the lighting? Those lights look so sharp. In any event, I hope you have more success with Discrosus Filamentosus than I have had in the past. Great looking tank.


----------



## Craigthor

jart said:


> Wow, you are thinking about replacing the lighting? Those lights look so sharp. In any event, I hope you have more success with Discrosus Filamentosus than I have had in the past. Great looking tank.


Going for soemthing with a little cleaner look to it, will still be 3 seperate lights just a more polished reflector, going up to 150 watt bulbs as there are more selections and will be using the ADA 150 watt 'green' bulbs on them.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Well got some new hardware installed, just finished getting everything moved around. Lights went out but will try to grab some pictures tomorrow.

The new toys:

3 Coralife Aqualight Advanced 150 watt HQI clamp on lights paired with ADA 'Green' bulbs
Koralia Wavemaker with 4 Koralia 1's and photo sensor to turn them back to lowest flow at night.

The coloring on those ADA 'Green' bulbs is superb glad I asked about them as they aren't too yellow or too blue but jsut right. Now if they would lower the price on them. Also still need to figure out how I want to hook up my lunar lights as I will need a new mounting method for them.

Craig


----------



## malaybiswas

Nice work. Any pictures of the hardware setup?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bsmith

Craigthor said:


> Well got some new hardware installed, just finished getting everything moved around. Lights went out but will try to grab some pictures tomorrow.
> 
> The new toys:
> 
> 3 Coralife Aqualight Advanced 150 watt HQI clamp on lights paired with ADA 'Green' bulbs
> Koralia Wavemaker with 4 Koralia 1's and photo sensor to turn them back to lowest flow at night.
> 
> The coloring on those ADA 'Green' bulbs is superb glad I asked about them as they aren't too yellow or too blue but jsut right. Now if they would lower the price on them. Also still need to figure out how I want to hook up my lunar lights as I will need a new mounting method for them.
> 
> Craig


Really look forward to some pics. I live HQI's. About every month or so I debate getting a 70w for my 60-p and also maybe an LED fixture.


----------



## Craigthor

malaybiswas said:


> Nice work. Any pictures of the hardware setup?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Work on some later today, just returned form teh doctors office with 4 days of work release followed by blood work on Tuesday what fun...



bsmith said:


> Really look forward to some pics. I live HQI's. About every month or so I debate getting a 70w for my 60-p and also maybe an LED fixture.


I've got some 70 watters if you end up looking for one. I was considering LEDs but for the large tank and extreme depth LEDs in a professional looking fixture was going to set me back a huge amount. 

Craig


----------



## bsmith

What kind of fixtures are they, how old and what kind of bulbs? If you want to PM that's cool. I have plants, foods, CRS and my starlights bred and are ready to be shipped. I think a group would be perfect in this tank. They are from the Amazon!


----------



## Craigthor

Grabbed a few quick pics:


















































Craig


----------



## zachary908

Those fixtures look great. The new bulbs really make a difference as well.


----------



## malaybiswas

They look really neat.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bsmith

So what type of effect are you trying to create with the wave maker?

My finance manager has a 60g cube SW tank with an Ecotech Marine Vortech MP10 and I am always amazed at how the flow in that tank reaches about everywhere and it has a very natural pulsing action that makes the corals/other marine inverts just look like they do in a natural setting. I have been thinking about getting one for my 37g because I think the pulse action intermittent on/off cycles is much better than a constant flow from one piece of equipment (Koralia 1 in my case).


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> So what type of effect are you trying to create with the wave maker?
> 
> My finance manager has a 60g cube SW tank with an Ecotech Marine Vortech MP10 and I am always amazed at how the flow in that tank reaches about everywhere and it has a very natural pulsing action that makes the corals/other marine inverts just look like they do in a natural setting. I have been thinking about getting one for my 37g because I think the pulse action intermittent on/off cycles is much better than a constant flow from one piece of equipment (Koralia 1 in my case).


The mode I have it currently on turns each one on up to full power then once each is up to full power it starts and slows each one down to minimum flow all the way through then up again. I do ahve the photo sensor on there that drops it to low flow when the lights go off. The fish seem to enjoy the varring current in the tank.

Craig


----------



## 2in10

Very good look with the new bulbs


----------



## Craigthor

2in10 said:


> Very good look with the new bulbs


Thanks, I'm loving the boxed in look that it has with the cabinets stacked on each side of it. Frames the tank in nicely, just need to get my tops made for them and paint them black. They will be made to be the exact height of the tank for a clean seamless line.

Craig


----------



## 2in10

Definitely like the boxes


----------



## Craigthor

Quick picture with the flash from the couch.










Craig


----------



## orchidman

looks great!


----------



## BradH

The tank is looking good Craig!


----------



## Craigthor

Did a huge water change this even to help flush out the meds from quarantining the Altums. Lost several in the process but now the next few weeks will show the strongest of the bunch and hope not to lose anymore but it is probably inevitable taht I will lose a few due to the stress they are put on in transport.

I did order some more plants for the tank for a huge portion of E. Tennellus coming along with a few more jungle vals. Got the CO2 on Ph controller is setup and will start dosing some ferts this coming week.

I did remove the Jaqno Prefilters that I was using as the way I had to set them up left maintence and swapping out the peat difficult to do. I will be putting a pair of Fluval 105s in there place with the impellers removed, I may alter the baskets once they arrive but I will make that decision later. This will make servicing the peat or any other chemical media that may be needed super easy as they have a single stop valve then just pop the cannister out and change media.

Craig


----------



## 2in10

Great idea


----------



## Craigthor

Did an extremely minor hardscape adjustment, just need more plants to arrive then I should have the aquascape nailed down. 

Craig


----------



## 2in10

Craigthor said:


> Did an extremely minor hardscape adjustment, just need more plants to arrive then I should have the aquascape nailed down.
> 
> Craig


That's what we all say until we find another plant we just can't do without.:icon_smil


----------



## Craigthor

2in10 said:


> That's what we all say until we find another plant we just can't do without.:icon_smil


Not on this end, had collectoritis for enough of my tanks, only 2-3 species of plants in this tank.

Craig


----------



## BradH

Craigthor said:


> Not on this end, had collectoritis for enough of my tanks, only 2-3 species of plants in this tank.
> 
> Craig


I'm losing my collectoritis as well.


----------



## Craigthor

Added some more sand as well. Just need to get me some 1" pvc couplers so that I can modify my intakes to a higher level and put hte rest of the sand in the tank. 

Craig


----------



## CKJ

That school of neons is still just so cool to me! Love the tank!


----------



## 150EH

I see your on the move, buying up plants in the SnS, are they going into this tank or are you working on another tank. I've been buying a little too, I like to get stuff this time of the year when the weather is milder, got some Ricca & Peacock moss and I have never tried any plants you have to tie down.

The Hydor wavemeker looks much more complicated than the JBJ model and the tanks looks nice.


----------



## Craigthor

150EH said:


> I see your on the move, buying up plants in the SnS, are they going into this tank or are you working on another tank. I've been buying a little too, I like to get stuff this time of the year when the weather is milder, got some Ricca & Peacock moss and I have never tried any plants you have to tie down.
> 
> The Hydor wavemeker looks much more complicated than the JBJ model and the tanks looks nice.


The mini pellia may venture into this tank, not biotope correct but it is a great plant. The wavemaker isn't too bad to sue but I am also using a preset setting.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

A few pictures, melted most of my Vals when I did a Peroxide treatment on the tank but they will grow back or I will find a new source for them.


















































































Craig


----------



## wkndracer

very nice update tonight
tank sure has evolved nicely yet kept the same feel


----------



## jkan0228

It's pretty much a barren waste land now! But a wasteland that looks good. Haha keep it up Craig.


----------



## Craigthor

wkndracer said:


> very nice update tonight
> tank sure has evolved nicely yet kept the same feel


Thanks that has really been my goal the last month is more fine tuning the hardscape by allowing the most room for fish but yet being extremely finished in look.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> It's pretty much a barren waste land now! But a wasteland that looks good. Haha keep it up Craig.


I know Vals + Peroxide = :icon_cry:

I'm trying to source a large bunch of vals to stuff in the tank but find large quantites is proving difficult.

Craig


----------



## MCHRKiller

That hardscape is sick:icon_eek:


----------



## Craigthor

MCHRKiller said:


> That hardscape is sick:icon_eek:


Thanks!


----------



## Craigthor

Just ordered teh following:

50 Jungle Val
25 Jungle Val - Red
5 Brazilian Pennywort

Can't wait to get the tank all planted up should help nicely with the fish.

Craig


----------



## 2in10

Hardscape is fantastic, hope those Vals come back fast or you find new ones


----------



## 2in10

Craigthor said:


> Just ordered teh following:
> 
> 50 Jungle Val
> 25 Jungle Val - Red
> 5 Brazilian Pennywort
> 
> Can't wait to get the tank all planted up should help nicely with the fish.
> 
> Craig


That ought to fill in quick


----------



## Craigthor

Craigthor said:


> Just ordered teh following:
> 
> 50 Jungle Val
> 25 Jungle Val - Red
> 5 Brazilian Pennywort
> 
> Can't wait to get the tank all planted up should help nicely with the fish.
> 
> Craig





2in10 said:


> Hardscape is fantastic, hope those Vals come back fast or you find new ones


 
Already did probably as you were posting...


----------



## Craigthor

2in10 said:


> That ought to fill in quick


Instant gratification. :icon_cool Atleast once the plants arrive...


----------



## 2in10

Craigthor said:


> Instant gratification. :icon_cool Atleast once the plants arrive...


LOL, that it is. It is also the best way to start a tank, with too many plants so it doesn't have a chance for algae to take hold.


----------



## Craigthor

2in10 said:


> LOL, that it is. It is also the best way to start a tank, with too many plants so it doesn't have a chance for algae to take hold.


Yup, and I have a huge mat of E. Tennellus coming from a member here to use as a small forground in the tank only time will tell where this goes.

Craig


----------



## 2in10

Sweet that should really fill out the scape.


----------



## Craigthor

2in10 said:


> Sweet that should really fill out the scape.


That is what I'm hoping. Nice and simple with lots of green grass like plants with jsut a touch of the red jungle vals as an accent.

Craig


----------



## orchidman

sounds like this went from no plants, to light plants, to heavy plants. lol! cant escape the plants


----------



## 150EH

What was the peroxide treatment for????

The Red Vals are awsome, I've seen some with really good color.


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> sounds like this went from no plants, to light plants, to heavy plants. lol! cant escape the plants


I've always been a planted tank freak, I was trying but atleast the plants should help everyone feel at home.



150EH said:


> What was the peroxide treatment for????
> 
> The Red Vals are awsome, I've seen some with really good color.


Treating the Altums with h2o2 trying to get rid of some bacterial stuff they had going on. helped some of them wilol probably lose a few more yet but only time will well.

Yeah I can't wait to see what those red vals look like as I have never seen them before.

Craig


----------



## orchidman

i like red vals. i think i actually used to have some. they were a rusty color


----------



## ua hua

Do you plan on putting any cories in your tank at all? I was browsing through Cory's r us site and saw that the corydoras sp. "black" is only found in the Llanos in drainages of the Orinoco. This would be a very cool addition to the lower level of your tank.


----------



## Craigthor

ua hua said:


> Do you plan on putting any cories in your tank at all? I was browsing through Cory's r us site and saw that the corydoras sp. "black" is only found in the Llanos in drainages of the Orinoco. This would be a very cool addition to the lower level of your tank.


Yep seen those Cories but at the price they want a large school isn't what I would spend my money on.

Craig


----------



## ua hua

Craigthor said:


> Yep seen those Cories but at the price they want a large school isn't what I would spend my money on.
> 
> Craig


This is coming from the one who had 27+ Altum angels in his tank.:hihi:
I have seen them on Aquabid from $5-$7 a piece. Thats not too bad of a price.


----------



## Craigthor

ua hua said:


> This is coming from the one who had 27+ Altum angels in his tank.:hihi:
> I have seen them on Aquabid from $5-$7 a piece. Thats not too bad of a price.


 
:icon_cool Ya got me, mostly haven't decided if I want to add another species to the tank or not, will make that decision once I get it all planted on if I need an 8th pecies of fish or not.

Craig


----------



## orchidman

he wont buy them cuz the angels already broke the bank! haha


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> he wont buy them cuz the angels already broke the bank! haha


Actually they get bigger then I would want in a cory. Full grown they are between 4.5-5" as I had inquired with a breeder about there grown size.

On other news found out my Jungle Val will ship out sometime in the next week here as with Labor Day they were running behind on getting plants out. So that means it will be another week before updated pictures as I want to get hte Vals in before a new photo shoot. :flick:

I did get about 120 plants of E. Tennellus planted last week and looks like the melting may have stopped now. I do ahve one section that I belive my L129s are digging out at night as the last 2 nights they havee uprooted a small section, if it keep up I may have to find a way to keep them out till the plants settle in.

Craig


----------



## 150EH

I keep comming back to see those new plants and nada, ahhhhhhhhhhhhh another week. 

I'm getting so fed up with my tank, it seems like dust settles on my plant leaves or algae but lately I've been dosing more and GSA gone, a little thread algae gone, but this morning a Kuhli and Dwarf Chain Loach were digging together under a rock so I had to get a photo with flash, ugggh my substrate and rock are so filthy looking, I just give up.

Sorry about the rant on your journal.


----------



## bsmith

150EH said:


> I keep comming back to see those new plants and nada, ahhhhhhhhhhhhh another week.
> 
> I'm getting so fed up with my tank, it seems like dust settles on my plant leaves or algae but lately I've been dosing more and GSA gone, a little thread algae gone, but this morning a Kuhli and Dwarf Chain Loach were digging together under a rock so I had to get a photo with flash, ugggh my substrate and rock are so filthy looking, I just give up.
> 
> Sorry about the rant on your journal.


What substrate are you using? If it is ADA AS you just need to run a gravel vacuum over it 3-4 times and you will be worrying about substrate dust causing a substrate for algae no more.


----------



## orchidman

Craigthor said:


> Actually they get bigger then I would want in a cory. Full grown they are between 4.5-5" as I had inquired with a breeder about there grown size.
> 
> On other news found out my Jungle Val will ship out sometime in the next week here as with Labor Day they were running behind on getting plants out. So that means it will be another week before updated pictures as I want to get hte Vals in before a new photo shoot. :flick:
> 
> I did get about 120 plants of E. Tennellus planted last week and looks like the melting may have stopped now. I do ahve one section that I belive my L129s are digging out at night as the last 2 nights they havee uprooted a small section, if it keep up I may have to find a way to keep them out till the plants settle in.
> 
> Craig


thats a huge cory!


----------



## Craigthor

Just finihsed pimping out hte RO/DI system, I can now create 300 gpd on a whim.


----------



## Craigthor

Who needs RO water!


























Craig


----------



## nonconductive

Craigthor said:


> Actually they get bigger then I would want in a cory. Full grown they are between 4.5-5" as I had inquired with a breeder about there grown size.
> 
> Craig


i got a school of 8 for 20 bucks at an auction last spring i think. the breeder was mad and told me he usually gets 20 bucks for 1 or 2.

they do get pretty big and are elongated looking. most died due to a co2 mishap though.

awesome r/o unit. i think mine makes a measily 50 gpd.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wow, that's quite the setup. I assume this is in a spare bathroom, or else you would have tapped into the plumbing underneath directly? Any particular reason you chose to do this in such an obvious location?


----------



## Craigthor

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow, that's quite the setup. I assume this is in a spare bathroom, or else you would have tapped into the plumbing underneath directly? Any particular reason you chose to do this in such an obvious location?


This is the master bathroom that is considered my bathroom. Being as we live in an apartment I didn't want to tap into the existing plumbing as I don't own it. The RO unit is plumbed through 3 rooms all the way to the fish tank.  I setup a Hang on overflow box start he siphon and turn on the RO unit. As fresh new water comes in the tank is doing a constant water change with RO water so no fluctuations in water height in the tank.

No one but me or the wife ever sees this setup so it isn't as obvious as it looks.

Craig


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Craigthor said:


> This is the master bathroom that is considered my bathroom. Being as we live in an apartment I didn't want to tap into the existing plumbing as I don't own it. The RO unit is plumbed through 3 rooms all the way to the fish tank.  I setup a Hang on overflow box start he siphon and turn on the RO unit. As fresh new water comes in the tank is doing a constant water change with RO water so no fluctuations in water height in the tank.
> 
> No one but me or the wife ever sees this setup so it isn't as obvious as it looks.
> 
> Craig


Makes sense. Very cool setup.


----------



## 150EH

My wife would put her foot, well never mind, she just wouldn't like it. The moment I saw this set up I just figured you had to be single.

No wonder your rocks stay so nice and clean! Not to mention the 2 beastly filters!


----------



## Craigthor

Quick teaser video:

http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t164/craigthor/150g Setup/?action=view&current=M2U00122.mp4


----------



## Pootie

Sickkk. didn't see the Farlowella Acus till they moved and i was looking right at the area. lol


----------



## bsmith

I have always loved Farlowells since the first AFM (I think) magazine I got 10 or more years ago with one on the cover. Such a delicate looking cat that is actually quite tough. Your Cardinals also look pretty good but im telling you if you got a $13 package of foods (which I would send you for free because of the light  and consists of 4oz which I would probably give you a mix of 2oz-1-oz-1oz) from me would look amazing. I actually have my cards showing red on the TOP of their bodies they are so color saturated.


----------



## Craigthor

B- what would you recommend for dry foods? This tank has never seen anything but live or frozen. I have another 1 1/4 lbs of black worms coming tomorrow for them.


----------



## bsmith

Actually I would send you 4 1oz portions of-

Colormax flakes
Beef heart flakes
Super color Crumble #2
Tropical green granules 1.2mm


----------



## Craigthor

B- May have to take you up on that to see if they would eat them. Being as this tank is heavily fed live and frozen not sure how they will react to dry.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

PM me your addy as im packing up a boat load of other orders tonight. Ill pack yours up and put it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Pootie

Those Cards look greatt. Almost burgandy!


----------



## Craigthor

Will be updating later tonite or tomorrow with some pictures. Just got done planting some of the longest Jungle vals I've had, only put in about 65 of them. 

Tank is really looking settled now I jsut need all the plants to turn around and start some great growth.

Craig


----------



## BradH

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Craigthor




----------



## rockwood

Not gonna lie... I kinda hate you and your awesome algae free tank right now....


----------



## 2wheelsx2

rockwood said:


> Not gonna lie... I kinda hate you and your awesome algae free tank right now....


I see algae right at the top of the substrate in the front right corner...there, does that make you feel better? 

BTW, to the OP, I love the new look. Much more natural.


----------



## orchidman

amazing! i love it


----------



## BradH

It's like a zoo exhibit, only in your house. lol

No more rrf in there?


----------



## Craigthor

BradH said:


> It's like a zoo exhibit, only in your house. lol
> 
> No more rrf in there?


Nope no more RRF, it didn't survive the current I added when I put in the power heads.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Just got done getting my peat filtering setup done. Modded 2 Fluval 105s for inline peat filtering duty. Removed the impellers, drilled out the impeller bushing, turned the 2 baskets into a single basket, then mounted inline on my setup. Two fresh liters of EheimTorf peat and will alternate swapping them out every 3 weeks or so. 

Also added a few IAL to the tank and they should sink in a few days. I'm contemplating a dosing pump setup for mild fert dosing to pretty much finish up automation on the tank. I know, I know I could have gone with a single controller to do it all but I really hate relying on a single piece of equipment to control the whole tank. Currently my tank is setup as follows:

Lighting is on a industrial mechanical timer, moonlighting is on another timer
Powerheads are low voltage and run by a dedicated wavemaker
CO2 is controlled by the Milwaukee SMS 122 or can be setup on a timer if needed
Water changes just require the overflow put on the tank and the siphon started then turn on the RO unit as it is plumbed to the tank.

If I setup dosing pumps the only thing the wife would need to do when I am away at work is feed the fish and turn on the RO unit for water changes.

Will get some pics later of the peat filtering setup the camera batteris died after I finished the last photo shots.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

Excellent Craig. I think you put together exactly what you were trying to accomplish. Now just trying not to add other plants you think may fit the tanks theme only to create a collectoritis camp!

Have you considered a Reef keeper Lite/1/2/3/Elite to control things in the tank? I have a RKL on my 37g and absolutely love it!


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> Excellent Craig. I think you put together exactly what you were trying to accomplish. Now just trying not to add other plants you think may fit the tanks theme only to create a collectoritis camp!
> 
> Have you considered a Reef keeper Lite/1/2/3/Elite to control things in the tank? I have a RKL on my 37g and absolutely love it!


No room for other plants with the way I planted the tank super full to start. I had considered a Controller in the beginning but I really like not having all my eggs in one basket so to speak.

Craig


----------



## RipariumGuy

Question about the _Vallisneria_: Will the new ones color up the same as the ones in the foreground? I notice that the new ones are rather brown, while the ones in the foreground are very green. Just wonding if they are different species or it is just one of those temporary things.

The new vals kinda throw everything off for me. Not liking them that much. Maybe as they grow a bit that will change however. 

Keep it up Craig!


----------



## Craigthor

The jungle vals will green up once settled in, alot of stress after 4 days in shipping.

Craig


----------



## zchauvin

I'll have you know your tank is the reason I joined this forum... Googled biotopes when I had my discus and found a pic which led me to your thread. Must say I'm glad, your tank looked good but it looks even better now. Great addition to the large rocks and altums 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsmith

Craigthor said:


> No room for other plants with the way I planted the tank super full to start. I had considered a Controller in the beginning but I really like not having all my eggs in one basket so to speak.
> 
> Craig


I'm telling you the reef keepers really are awesome!


----------



## Surgeon

Well I got up to page 27. Hopefully I can show this thread to my wife and say "See, what I spend on fish is a lot less than this guy" and "no matter how much work I put in theres someone out there with a better tank !".

Hope to put up my diary soon. 110gallon planted loach tank (yep darn plant destroying loaches).


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew

WOW Craig,

I just got finished reading the whole post, and I REALLY LOVE THE TANK!!!!!!

I actually would LOVE to have 1 of each setup! 1 like the first setup with Wood and Rock, and 1 like the Final setup looking like a river bank!!! THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!!! Of coarse I would have to buy a new House, as the Pier and Beam house we own now couldn't stand up to the weight of 1 of the tanks! Also would need to find a Sugar Momma, because of me being Disabled and my Wife working 48-55 hours a week to keep up with everything I can barely support my 55g!!! 

Anyway the Tank, Plants, Equipment, Live Stock is pretty much EXACTLY the way I would have done it!!! So Great Minds think Alike!!! LOL I really am looking forward to seeing the plants and Angles growing in to Your Work of Art!!!

AWESOME JOB BUDDY!!!
Drew


----------



## TickleMyElmo

Awesome stuff man, looking good as usual!


----------



## A Hill

So I just read through the whole thread. Excellent build as always and excellent fish.

How many Altums did you get? I'm extremely jealous.

-Andrew


----------



## Craigthor

A Hill said:


> So I just read through the whole thread. Excellent build as always and excellent fish.
> 
> How many Altums did you get? I'm extremely jealous.
> 
> -Andrew


Alot but most didn't make it out of quarantine.

Craig


----------



## zchauvin

Craig, I was planning to put altums into my 75g once its fully planted. Why were the altums so hard to keep alive?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigthor

zchauvin said:


> Craig, I was planning to put altums into my 75g once its fully planted. Why were the altums so hard to keep alive?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


I don't think a 75 would be a good choice especially for long term keeping. These fish get tall and need alot of room. As far as keeping them alive alot of it is shipping stress plus most importers have drastically different holding water then what they come out of. In the wild they come from rivers of a ph of 4.5-5.5 I am currently keeping my tank at 4.6-5.3. THey are extremely susceptible to Nitrates and Ammonia and being wild caught run the risk of bacterial/ parasitic infections.

Seems to be a fairly high mortaility rate on them by what I have seen and heard from others as well.

Craig


----------



## zchauvin

Well I had 6 discus in their and they were fine but I know altums are taller. Perhaps I'll pass as I don't have ro/Di. I had the wild discus in tap but as you said altums are much more fragile.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigthor

zchauvin said:


> Well I had 6 discus in their and they were fine but I know altums are taller. Perhaps I'll pass as I don't have ro/Di. I had the wild discus in tap but as you said altums are much more fragile.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Full grown altums will be from 12-15" in height with 6"+ bodies. As for tap I know some ahve converted tehm from RO to nuetral 7ish tap water but that would probably require some time. I do weekly or twice weekly 50-100% water changes on this tank.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

Is that pH reading with co2 or is that the actual reading of the waters pH with no co2 in it?


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> Is that pH reading with co2 or is that the actual reading of the waters pH with no co2 in it?


That is pre CO2, also I'm not injecting more tehn a few ppm of CO2 right now as I acclimate the fish.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

Craigthor said:


> That is pre CO2, also I'm not injecting more tehn a few ppm of CO2 right now as I acclimate the fish.
> 
> Craig


You think the DW and RO water are allowing the pH to get as low as it is? I do the same thing in my L183 breeding tank. Old AS mixed with inert natural looking gravel, RO water and lots of DW. I cant measure the ph as its well below the titration chart of the API kit I have which goes to 6.


----------



## nikonD70s

very nice tank craig. sorry about the other ones dying. as of now i wouldnt worry about feeding them flakes or dry food. you should focus on feeding them good proteins to bulk them up. 

mine are 1 year old and it seems like they are slow growers.


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> You think the DW and RO water are allowing the pH to get as low as it is? I do the same thing in my L183 breeding tank. Old AS mixed with inert natural looking gravel, RO water and lots of DW. I cant measure the ph as its well below the titration chart of the API kit I have which goes to 6.


That and I have about 1.5 L of Eheim TORF peat stuffed into some 2" PVC that is run inline in the system as well.



nikonD70s said:


> very nice tank craig. sorry about the other ones dying. as of now i wouldnt worry about feeding them flakes or dry food. you should focus on feeding them good proteins to bulk them up.
> 
> mine are 1 year old and it seems like they are slow growers.


Nope only live and frozen at this point.


----------



## ua hua

How many Altums out of the 27 do you have left?


----------



## speedie408

I've had a very similar experience with some WC Altums as well. Sucks to hear man. Hopefully you have enough left to keep as the main focal point fish.


----------



## Craigthor

I'm hoping so, worst comes to worst I will look for some nice tank breed silvers.


----------



## Craigthor

really thinking about switching this tank over to aquasoil for better plant growth, the only downside is filling a tank of this size with it costs a small fortune.


----------



## Craigthor

Well jsut ordered 8- 9L bags of the New Amazonia Multi Type Aquasoil. Hope it will be enough to fill the tank. I will change it out in sections to help avoid and ammonia problems as it releases.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

What are you using right now?

I hate to say it but every time ANYONE says they dont want AS for this reason or that I always say to myself "they are doing themselves a disservice". AS really is the best stuff out there that we can get to provide the most nutritious, stable and aesthetically pleasing substrate.

I have been corresponding with Frank at ADG and he said that the new AS should cycle in a couple of weeks. He also said (though im not 100% sold on it) that if green bacter was used the cycle would take a week...


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> What are you using right now?
> 
> I hate to say it but every time ANYONE says they dont want AS for this reason or that I always say to myself "they are doing themselves a disservice". AS really is the best stuff out there that we can get to provide the most nutritious, stable and aesthetically pleasing substrate.
> 
> I have been corresponding with Frank at ADG and he said that the new AS should cycle in a couple of weeks. He also said (though im not 100% sold on it) that if green bacter was used the cycle would take a week...


 
Using a CaribeaSea Decorator sand in the tank. When I originally setup I wasn't planning on using plants so it was the nice way to go. Now that I have plants the sand looks kind of junky so it only makes sense to switch out the AS as when I ran a fully planted tank in the past it was the best way to go.

You think 8 bags will be enough or should I grab a couple of more?

Craig


----------



## bsmith

I have no idea. Sorry bro. 

If you contact the source of your AS im sure they could give you a good idea.


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> I have no idea. Sorry bro.
> 
> If you contact the source of your AS im sure they could give you a good idea.


Yeah when I crunched the numbers I came up with around 9. thinking I may just work with the 8 and if I need another bag add it later.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Crap something happened with the tank will post pics later once I get all cleaned up.


----------



## orchidman

uh oh!


----------



## Craigthor

Well no pics yet probably tomorrow... but over the next few weeks this tank is going to have a major change. Completely new hardscape is in as of this afternoon nothing like a 100% water change with RO/DI should be full in the next few hours.

The new stocklist will be as follows:

Cardinal Tetras
Robertsi Tetras
Emperor Tetras
Silvertip Tetras
Rummynose Tetras
Farlowellas
Orange Lazer Cory Cats

Substrate will be swapped for ADA AquaSoil

Will be doing a fully planted CO2 injected setup.


----------



## jkan0228

What will happen to everything else? IE the livestock? Can't wait till you have thus beast planted! 
What kind of hardscape are you using? Manzy?


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> What will happen to everything else? IE the livestock? Can't wait till you have thus beast planted!
> What kind of hardscape are you using? Manzy?


:biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228

I'm not sure about the other tetras but I think you should have huge schools of different rasboras tetras etc. Every thought harlequins or espei? How about a huge shoal of pygmies habrosus, hastatus etc.? They school better than other cories. But that's just what I would do with a 150G.


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> I'm not sure about the other tetras but I think you should have huge schools of different rasboras tetras etc. Every thought harlequins or espei? How about a huge shoal of pygmies habrosus, hastatus etc.? They school better than other cories. But that's just what I would do with a 150G.


Nah I like to stick with like species. Not big on mixing them, just my personal preference. As for the Cories I think 18 of them will keep them selves occupied and the schools of tetras are going to be huge.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228

Yup. Well I meant to have individual large schools. But I think what you have right now is pretty sweet too.

I think a school of 18 cories would be pretty good. What cories are you going with?


----------



## Craigthor

Hoping the schools should look like so:

60-70 Cardinal Tetras
25 Robertsi Tetras
40 Emperor Tetras
40 Silvertip Tetras
40 Rummynose Tetras
6 Farlowellas
18 Orange Lazer Cory Cats


----------



## jkan0228

Lucky you have those 2 monster eheims they will truly help with tue bioload alog with the plants.


----------



## RipariumGuy

Dang Craig, what the heck is with you making this tank better and better? In a year or so there won't be any more improvments to be made, and what then, eh?


----------



## Craigthor

RipariumGuy said:


> Dang Craig, what the heck is with you making this tank better and better? In a year or so there won't be any more improvments to be made, and what then, eh?


Time to sit back and relax! :hihi: Actually I will probably be trimming and selling stems at that point!

Tank is currently 2/3rds full now another 2-3 hours it will all be back up and running again.


----------



## nikonD70s

Craigthor said:


> Well no pics yet probably tomorrow... but over the next few weeks this tank is going to have a major change. Completely new hardscape is in as of this afternoon nothing like a 100% water change with RO/DI should be full in the next few hours.
> 
> The new stocklist will be as follows:
> 
> Cardinal Tetras
> Robertsi Tetras
> Emperor Tetras
> Silvertip Tetras
> Rummynose Tetras
> Farlowellas
> Orange Lazer Cory Cats
> 
> Substrate will be swapped for ADA AquaSoil
> 
> Will be doing a fully planted CO2 injected setup.


what happened to the altums?


----------



## Craigthor

The ones that made it out of QT will go to the local club for auction as a club donation to raise funds for our local club.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

So what made you decide to go all out hitek planted? Was it the thought of using AS and not putting it's supernatural plant growing powers go to work?

Just a FYI, IMe tetras are very good at dealing with high co2 levels. In my 37 when I mess something up
And my discus are pretty much dead from the co2 the cardinal/neons are just swimming around like everything is normal. Not so sure about farlowellas or Cories though...


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> So what made you decide to go all out hitek planted? Was it the thought of using AS and not putting it's supernatural plant growing powers go to work?
> 
> Just a FYI, IMe tetras are very good at dealing with high co2 levels. In my 37 when I mess something up
> And my discus are pretty much dead from the co2 the cardinal/neons are just swimming around like everything is normal. Not so sure about farlowellas or Cories though...


Long expensive story. :icon_mad: Now I think I need to find some bolbitis as I've never tried that before along with some anubias as well.

Got the toys may as well use them, just got done ordering my dry ferts package as I will start dry dosing.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor




----------



## jkan0228

Teaser much?...


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Teaser much?...


Best I can do till lights on tomorrow. :icon_twis


----------



## jkan0228

There should be a manual button somewhere! Haha hopefully I can last till tomorrow. That wood like hella nice!


----------



## OverStocked

How did I miss the cabinet build? That looks great!


----------



## Craigthor

OverStocked said:


> How did I miss the cabinet build? That looks great!


Its amazing what can be done with 4- 10g tank stands. :icon_lol:


----------



## orchidman

thats just mean! i love the woodscape 100 times better though! but thats about all i can see!


----------



## Craigthor




----------



## jkan0228

Oh damn...just wait till you fill it with ASA!! what style are you going with? Plant list??


----------



## theloneplant

That is some beautiful driftwood


----------



## orchidman

looks great. i love the driftwood!

why did you rescape before putting the AS in?


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> looks great. i love the driftwood!
> 
> why did you rescape before putting the AS in?


Cause I could. :hihi: Actually its hard to say how soon the AS will arrive so this was the easiest way as I was off work. Also will be putting the AS in, in batches over a few weeks time.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

As far as plants I would love to incorporate teh following:

S. Repens
Downi
Bolbitis
Glosso
Red Tiger Lotus
Rotala sp.
Limnophila sp.
Pogostemon sp.

Basically a great modified dutch scape with lots of various leaf/ colors plus the nice wood sticking out in spot. Open to suggestions.

Craig


----------



## orchidman

oh, i see. the plant list sounds awesome.

will you take the plants out then add AS then plant again? or what?


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> oh, i see. the plant list sounds awesome.
> 
> will you take the plants out then add AS then plant again? or what?


Will remove current plants and sand in sections and reaplce with AS then order new plants in batches to plant as the AS goes in.

Craig


----------



## BradH

I had a feeling you would be changing this tank up soon. lol


----------



## Craigthor

BradH said:


> I had a feeling you would be changing this tank up soon. lol


 
:biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

i see... are you keeping any of the current plants?


----------



## BradH

Craigthor said:


> :biggrin:


As soon as you got the co2 I knew it was inevitable. :hihi:


----------



## 2in10

Tank looks great. What circulation pumps are those, please? Tetras are used to low oxygen environments so we can probably get away with CO2 errors. Corys come from small streams so I think they may not do as well. Farlowellas I am not sure about but I think they are from flooded plains so they may not have to much problem with CO2 as I would think the O2 is lower in that environment.


----------



## bearcowski

like the new set up!
did you have to rent a crane to get the boulders out?
LOL


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> i see... are you keeping any of the current plants?


Undecided at this point, possibly a few of the Vals and maybe a bit of the Tennellus but most of it will be removed.



BradH said:


> As soon as you got the co2 I knew it was inevitable. :hihi:


Yeah old habits die hard.



2in10 said:


> Tank looks great. What circulation pumps are those, please? Tetras are used to low oxygen environments so we can probably get away with CO2 errors. Corys come from small streams so I think they may not do as well. Farlowellas I am not sure about but I think they are from flooded plains so they may not have to much problem with CO2 as I would think the O2 is lower in that environment.


They are Hydor Korallia 1's attached to a Hydor Wavemaker. All low voltage pumps with lots of flow options.



bearcowski said:


> like the new set up!
> did you have to rent a crane to get the boulders out?
> LOL


Removed them by myself. I hurt like heck today.

Craig


----------



## ibmikmaq

Wow looks great! Nice sky blue back ground with blotches of whitish blue here and there in upper level would bring out the tall grass background plants nicely! Love the drift wood, it's amazing!


----------



## jkan0228

That is a killer plant list!!


----------



## Craigthor

So what does the following look like:

40 Rummynose
40 Emporer
40 Silvertip
25 Robertsi
75 Cardinals
19 Orange Lazer Cories

Freaking awesome!


----------



## 2in10

Craigthor said:


> So what does the following look like:
> 
> 40 Rummynose
> 40 Emporer
> 40 Silvertip
> 25 Robertsi
> 75 Cardinals
> 19 Orange Lazer Cories
> 
> Freaking awesome!


Ummmm....... I think you are selling the list short.:hihi: Awesome stocking list.


----------



## Craigthor

2in10 said:


> Ummmm....... I think you are selling the list short.:hihi: Awesome stocking list.


 

I know, I know you want pics... Not going to happen for abit. :icon_twis


----------



## Craigthor




----------



## zachary908

Looks awesome, Craig! Are you going to add any larger fish to help herd the tetras into a school? Can't wait to see all the new plants, I;ve been seing your posts in FS threads.


----------



## Craigthor

zachary908 said:


> Looks awesome, Craig! Are you going to add any larger fish to help herd the tetras into a school? Can't wait to see all the new plants, I;ve been seing your posts in FS threads.


Nope no plans on big fish, jsut huge schools of small fish. When the plants were in there they schooled more but since I opened up the tank they have scattered some.


----------



## zachary908

Craigthor said:


> Nope no plans on big fish, jsut huge schools of small fish. When the plants were in there they schooled more but since I opened up the tank they have scattered some.


Gotcha, once you get more plants in and they settle down I'm sure they will start schooling better.


----------



## ua hua

How many Gold Laser cories do you have in there? I have been wanting to get some of those for awhile but the ones my LFS gets are wild caught and they always look like crap and are suffering from some kind of disease. I have pm'd msjinkzd about the one she has for sale and they are cheaper than my LFS can get them for even after the shipping charge. I will eventually buy from her but can't decide how many to get for my 90 gal. I was thinking of 10-15. I happen to think they are some of the coolest looking cories.


----------



## bsmith

I
Already like it

The orange lasers are cool. You know what I think would be really cool would be a shoal of larger cars like some sort if SA synodontis or something to that affect...


----------



## ua hua

bsmith said:


> I
> Already like it
> 
> The orange lasers are cool. You know what I think would be really cool would be a shoal of larger cars like some sort if SA synodontis or something to that affect...


 
I know that is a big tank but there is no room for large cars in there.LOL


----------



## 2in10

Looks awesome with all those fish in there. Great scape too.


----------



## vespers_

not sure how i missed this thread... it's really nice, but i must say i liked it better in its page 11 state.

very nice tank though. :icon_smil:icon_smil


----------



## Craigthor

ua hua said:


> How many Gold Laser cories do you have in there? I have been wanting to get some of those for awhile but the ones my LFS gets are wild caught and they always look like crap and are suffering from some kind of disease. I have pm'd msjinkzd about the one she has for sale and they are cheaper than my LFS can get them for even after the shipping charge. I will eventually buy from her but can't decide how many to get for my 90 gal. I was thinking of 10-15. I happen to think they are some of the coolest looking cories.


19 total thinking I want a slightly bigger group of them though. I got mine through Wet Spot Tropicals, I've gotten all my fish from them great selection and service everytime.



bsmith said:


> I
> Already like it
> 
> The orange lasers are cool. You know what I think would be really cool would be a shoal of larger cars like some sort if SA synodontis or something to that affect...


I've still got my group of Farlowellas in there that is probably as big as I will get fish wise.



ua hua said:


> I know that is a big tank but there is no room for large cars in there.LOL


:hihi:



2in10 said:


> Looks awesome with all those fish in there. Great scape too.


Thanks. :biggrin:



vespers_ said:


> not sure how i missed this thread... it's really nice, but i must say i liked it better in its page 11 state.
> 
> very nice tank though. :icon_smil:icon_smil


My tanks always go through about 3-4 months of transition before they settle down into place. Sometimes it takes alot of mistakes to find the best setting.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

ua hua said:


> I know that is a big tank but there is no room for large cars in there.LOL


Hahaaa!!!!


----------



## jkan0228

I think a nice school of roselines would be awesome. Especially with all the filtration you got.


----------



## 150EH

You know my computer crashes and I'm out for 12 little days and look what happens, Craig has made a completely different tank, again.

It looks really good and the stocking list seems a bit different than I remember, I think we are going to need video of your toilets, bathtubs, and sinks, from here out your hidding fish somewhere!

Man I bet it was not pretty getting those rocks out of there, I gotta back track and do some reading.


----------



## Craigthor

150EH said:


> You know my computer crashes and I'm out for 12 little days and look what happens, Craig has made a completely different tank, again.
> 
> It looks really good and the stocking list seems a bit different than I remember, I think we are going to need video of your toilets, bathtubs, and sinks, from here out your hidding fish somewhere!
> 
> Man I bet it was not pretty getting those rocks out of there, I gotta back track and do some reading.


All the removed fish went to the local fish clubs auction today. Gotta pay for all the substrate and plants some how or the wife will kill me. As for removing those rocks I don't want to talk about it my back still hurts.

Craig


----------



## 150EH

Your not drinking and bathing in that RO water, are you?? You gotta stop, no put the glass down, please. I know your in a tub full with candles just dip'n your glass in!

You make a lot of changes but if your having fun, keep it up it give us something to do on this end, it does look really nice and clean.


----------



## Craigthor

150EH said:


> Your not drinking and bathing in that RO water, are you?? You gotta stop, no put the glass down, please.
> 
> You make a lot of changes but if your having fun, keep it up it give us something to do on this end, it does look really nice and clean.


I do drink the RO water, we have a nice ceramic dispenser that holds a 5g jug on it. :biggrin: I could bathe in it but that would be too cold for me, my system does put out 300 GPD though with the hang on overflow hooked up water changes are super easy and mess free. :icon_twis

Once I get the substrate swapped out and plants in I will let it settle in and grow then hopefully be able to make some funds back. Fully planted, CO2 injected, amazonia loaded Tetra tank.


----------



## Craigthor

Lots and lots and lots of plants to arrive this week.


----------



## 2in10

Cool, what are you getting?


----------



## Craigthor

2in10 said:


> Cool, what are you getting?


Too much to list, think I placed 8-9 different orders in the SnS yesterday and today. :hihi:

If anyone has a golfball or two of true Weeping Moss let me know as I think that is the only thing I still really need to find. 

Craig


----------



## 2in10

Craigthor said:


> Too much to list, think I placed 8-9 different orders in the SnS yesterday and today. :hihi:
> 
> If anyone has a golfball or two of true Weeping Moss let me know as I think that is the only thing I still really need to find.
> 
> Craig


LOL you will be busy planting for a while.


----------



## zachary908

Can't wait to see all of these new plants!


----------



## Craigthor

Well figured I should make a plant list for you all:


Synoganthus Uaupes
Staurygone 'Purple'
Erio Cinerium
Ludwigia Super Red
Downoi
Staurygone Repens 049
Rotala Colorata
Glosso 
Hydrocotyle Verticillata
Blyxa Aubertii
Hygrophilia 'Tiger'
Rotala 'Bangladesh'
Bolbitis
Tiger Lotus
Pogostemon Erectus
Limnophilia Aromatica
Amazon Sword
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Cuba'
Blyxa alternifolia
Rotala sp 'Singapore'
Staurogyne sp 'Bihar'
Nechamandra alternifolia
Rotala sp 'Thailand'
Limnophila sp 'Wavy'
Polygonum sp 'Porto Velho'
Limnophila repens 'Mini'
Rotala macranda sp 'Green'
Rotala macranda sp 'Japan Red'
Eichornia diversifolia
Limnophila sp Guinea (needle leaf)
Lindernia rotundifolia 'Variegated'
Murdannia sp 'Red'
Syngonanthus sp 'Belem'
Blyxa japonica

Only a few choice plants. :biggrin: Nothing like a bit of dutch going on. :hihi:


----------



## zachary908

That's one sexy plant list. I have envy..


----------



## Craigthor

zachary908 said:


> That's one sexy plant list. I have envy..


See your clearing out some of Speedies Downoi stash.


----------



## zachary908

Hehe I've already got like 20 plants from work... but I want a downoi carpet, and I just couldn't pass the deal up! Looks like my carpet will come faster than expected! :biggrin:


----------



## Craigthor

zachary908 said:


> Hehe I've already got like 20 plants from work... but I want a downoi carpet, and I just couldn't pass the deal up! Looks like my carpet will come faster than expected! :biggrin:


:red_mouth


----------



## 2in10

Sweet list, congrats


----------



## Craigthor

2in10 said:


> Sweet list, congrats


Thanks I might need :help: !


----------



## 2in10

Craigthor said:


> Thanks I might need :help: !


LOL, that's what I was thinking especially if they all come the same day.


----------



## Craigthor

2in10 said:


> LOL, that's what I was thinking especially if they all come the same day.


Especially as I will be swapping in Aquasoil and doing a heavy planting on the same day and daily water changes for a few days.

Craig


----------



## 2in10

craigthor said:


> especially as i will be swapping in aquasoil and doing a heavy planting on the same day and daily water changes for a few days.
> 
> Craig


ughh!!!


----------



## oldbonehead

AWESOME! Great job on the layout and tying all the manzies up together to create something even more beautiful.


----------



## ldk59

Gonna be stunning once everything settles in..


----------



## Craigthor

2in10 said:


> ughh!!!


I actually find it relaxing to have my hands wet in the tank. 



oldbonehead said:


> AWESOME! Great job on the layout and tying all the manzies up together to create something even more beautiful.


Thanks! roud:



ldk59 said:


> Gonna be stunning once everything settles in..


The ideas are in my head just need the plants to get it all jump started. :bounce:


----------



## bsmith

Craigthor said:


> I actually find it relaxing to have my hands wet in the tank.


WERD!!! roud::bounce:roud::icon_mrgr:biggrin::icon_mrgrroud::bounce:


----------



## Craigthor

Synoganthus Uaupes
Staurygone 'Purple'
Erio Cinerium
Ludwigia Super Red
Downoi
Staurygone Repens 049
Rotala Colorata
Glosso
Hydrocotyle Verticillata
Blyxa Aubertii
Hygrophilia 'Tiger'
Rotala 'Bangladesh'
Bolbitis
Tiger Lotus
Pogostemon Erectus
Limnophilia Aromatica
Amazon Sword
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Cuba'
Blyxa alternifolia
Rotala sp 'Singapore'
Staurogyne sp 'Bihar'
Nechamandra alternifolia
Rotala sp 'Thailand'
Limnophila sp 'Wavy'
Polygonum sp 'Porto Velho'
Limnophila repens 'Mini'
Rotala macranda sp 'Green'
Rotala macranda sp 'Japan Red'
Eichornia diversifolia
Limnophila sp Guinea (needle leaf)
Lindernia rotundifolia 'Variegated'
Murdannia sp 'Red'
Syngonanthus sp 'Belem'
Blyxa japonica
Hemianthus Micranthemoides
Synogananthus Manuas
Added a couple of plants to the list... No I don't have collectoritis at all. :icon_mrgr


----------



## Da Plant Man

Craigthor said:


> Added a couple of plants to the list... No I don't have collectoritis at all. :icon_mrgr


The first step is admitting it, I know its hard to hear this, but, I think you are infected. :bounce::bounce:

Looks amazing so far!


----------



## Craigthor

Da Plant Man said:


> The first step is admitting it, I know its hard to hear this, but, I think you are infected. :bounce::bounce:
> 
> Looks amazing so far!


Can you write me a work excuse 2-3 weeks should take care of it. :biggrin:


----------



## bsmith

Looks like a list a major collectoritis patient gave their PO after being released from treatment........


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> Looks like a list a major collectoritis patient gave their PO after being released from treatment........


Hey now I only placed around a dozen orders for plants with the hobbiests this weekend. I'm just calling it my belated birthday present. :red_mouth


----------



## Craigthor

Now who has some Bolbitis and Weeping Moss for me?


----------



## 150EH

Make sure you put a clean bag in the trash can and mail me what won't fit when your done.

That's a sweet list, cant' wait to see it planted!!!!!


----------



## Craigthor

150EH said:


> Make sure you put a clean bag in the trash can and mail me what won't fit when your done.
> 
> That's a sweet list, cant' wait to see it planted!!!!!


roud:


----------



## bsmith

Craigthor said:


> Now who has some Bolbitis and Weeping Moss for me?


DO NOT ENABLE HIM!!!!!!!!! :angryfire


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> DO NOT ENABLE HIM!!!!!!!!! :angryfire


Enable me, enable me please jsut one more plant order I promise to refrain after that. :icon_roll :icon_twis  :redface:


----------



## zachary908

Bsmith you need to stop posting in threads! Everytime I see your name I want to buy your starlight plecos! :hihi:

Wish I had the space. I don;t have the money either a ton of expenses coming my way lately lol.. mostly hobby related!


----------



## Craigthor

zachary908 said:


> Bsmith you need to stop posting in threads! Everytime I see your name I want to buy your starlight plecos! :hihi:
> 
> Wish I had the space. I don;t have the money either a ton of expenses coming my way lately lol.. mostly hobby related!


I think you should buy 10 of them.


----------



## bsmith

zachary908 said:


> Bsmith you need to stop posting in threads! Everytime I see your name I want to buy your starlight plecos! :hihi:
> 
> Wish I had the space. I don;t have the money either a ton of expenses coming my way lately lol.. mostly hobby related!





Craigthor said:


> I think you should buy 10 of them.


I have them!

If you do ever find yourself with the space and funds just shoot me a PM. I should have these for the duration. roud:


----------



## orchidman

i want a starlight pleco.... and a huge setup to go with it!


----------



## zachary908

Craigthor said:


> I think you should buy 10 of them.


Don't encourage me, Craig! I already have collectoritis of all flavors! (Types)



bsmith said:


> I have them!
> 
> If you do ever find yourself with the space and funds just shoot me a PM. I should have these for the duration. roud:


Haha, I know you do!

In all honesty I'm sure I'll grab one or two from you eventually... but right now I have to pay Nick for downoi finish setting up my 40 breeder emersed, buy a new camera, and going to the Shedd aquarium next week lol... I think that's my hobby funds for a while...


----------



## Craigthor

Found an odd ball tetra I'll be adding to the tank. Hyphessobrycon 'Sunset' this tetra was breed by Rosario LaCorrte some time back and I found someone with a couple dozen to sell. Also probably be looking at some Embers for the tank as well.

Craig


----------



## orchidman

Cool!


You can call me Bob


----------



## nonconductive

sounds awesome. cant wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Craigthor

Sooo, what does 8 bags of NEW Amazonia Multi Type look like? Well I will tell you in a day or so once the tank clears up. Just spent 3 hours stripping out the old substrate and adding in the Aqua Soil.


----------



## jkan0228

How did you get the sand out?


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> How did you get the sand out?


Siphoned it all out...


----------



## bsmith

zachary908 said:


> Don't encourage me, Craig! I already have collectoritis of all flavors! (Types)
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I know you do!
> 
> In all honesty I'm sure I'll grab one or two from you eventually... but right now I have to pay Nick for downoi finish setting up my 40 breeder emersed, buy a new camera, and going to the Shedd aquarium next week lol... I think that's my hobby funds for a while...


Did you see my thread where i posted pics of my recent trip to Chicago and Shedd aquarium?


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> Did you see my thread where i posted pics of my recent trip to Chicago and Shedd aquarium?


See now Zach you can live vicariously through B's Shedd Aquarium thread which will free up the funds to buy some L183s. roud:


----------



## orchidman

coolio! cant wait to see it


----------



## rockwood

Craig, few questions: 

1. Did you replace the sand with AS all at once? 
2. What are you doing about the Ammonia spike since the tank is currently inhabited?
3. Where did you get it from?
4. How much do you think I'd need for a 75g?


----------



## Craigthor

rockwood said:


> Craig, few questions:
> 
> 1. Did you replace the sand with AS all at once?
> 2. What are you doing about the Ammonia spike since the tank is currently inhabited?
> 3. Where did you get it from?
> 4. How much do you think I'd need for a 75g?


1- Yep.
2- My system is plumbed I can run 24/7 water changes to control the ammonia spike. Also a well estabished set of filters along with loads of plants should make this a minor event.
3- Aqua Forest Aquarium ADANA-USA.com
4- I would guess 5-6 dependign on how deep you want the substrate.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

Craigthor said:


> See now Zach you can live vicariously through B's Shedd Aquarium thread which will free up the funds to buy some L183s. roud:


You ain't kidding. I think that the passes that my wife and I got ended up costing like $80 or so total.


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> You ain't kidding. I think that the passes that my wife and I got ended up costing like $80 or so total.


You can buy some nice plants for that price. :hihi:


----------



## Craigthor

Synoganthus Uaupes
Staurygone 'Purple'
Erio Cinerium
Ludwigia Super Red
Downoi
Staurygone Repens 049
Rotala Colorata
Glosso
Hydrocotyle Verticillata
Blyxa Aubertii
Hygrophilia 'Tiger'
Rotala 'Bangladesh'
Bolbitis
Tiger Lotus
Pogostemon Erectus
Limnophilia Aromatica
Amazon Sword
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Cuba'
Blyxa alternifolia
Rotala sp 'Singapore'
Staurogyne sp 'Bihar'
Nechamandra alternifolia
Rotala sp 'Thailand'
Limnophila sp 'Wavy'
Polygonum sp 'Porto Velho'
Limnophila repens 'Mini'
Rotala macranda sp 'Green'
Rotala macranda sp 'Japan Red'
Eichornia diversifolia
Limnophila sp Guinea (needle leaf)
Lindernia rotundifolia 'Variegated'
Murdannia sp 'Red'
Syngonanthus sp 'Belem'
Blyxa japonica
Hemianthus Micranthemoides
Synogananthus Manuas
Weeping Moss
Needle Leaf Java Fern
Anubias Nana
Found my Weeping Moss now I have a complete list of plants now for them all to show up. roud:


----------



## orchidman

woohooo!


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

Im not sensing any colectoritis at all...............

Lol where will u fit all those?? U just might have a forrest. 

I look forward to seeing it


----------



## Craigthor

HD Blazingwolf said:


> Im not sensing any colectoritis at all...............
> 
> Lol where will u fit all those?? U just might have a forrest.
> 
> I look forward to seeing it


Do I sense some sarcasm on your end? :biggrin: Thinking small groups here and there to really set off the scape. Probably be some plant sales of the extras that I don't use as well.

Craig


----------



## 2in10

LOL, it will be fun to see what you come up with. And how many extras.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

I agree with that!


----------



## zachary908

bsmith said:


> Did you see my thread where i posted pics of my recent trip to Chicago and Shedd aquarium?


Yeah I did, although I want to look at it some more tomorrow.


----------



## jkan0228

Craigthor said:


> *[*]Pogostemon Erectus
> [*]Limnophilia Aromatica
> [*]Amazon Sword*
> 
> Found my Weeping Moss now I have a complete list of plants now for them all to show up. roud:


Your welcome  Tell me when you get them!!


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Your welcome  Tell me when you get them!!


Will do, hopefully that sword loves the 6" deep Aqua Soil bed it will receive.


----------



## jkan0228

Haha, it was in about 2" and it already got THAT big! So 6" will be complete heavy for it... I can bet it'll reach the surface even though your tank is like uber tall


----------



## cableguy69846

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:

Ok. I am done now. I hope I didn't leave any spots on the glass. :hihi:

That is one amazing tank. I can't wait to see all the plants. It sort of makes me want to throw my 10 gallon out the window now though. Lol.

Seriously, good job man. Looking forward to more.roud:


----------



## Craigthor

Tease!


----------



## jkan0228

Oh my!!! Looks very very very sexy.


----------



## orchidman

love the plants youve got there!


----------



## Craigthor

Duh, duh, duhhhhhhh...


----------



## orchidman

COOOOOOLLLLLL!!! that sword is huge, and you actually have a tnak thats big enough for a sword! haha the downoi looks great as well! what is that red stem? macrandra???


----------



## cableguy69846

This epic tank is awe inspiring.:icon_eek: Love it.


----------



## bsmith

Looks good Craig. What type of sword is that again?


----------



## rockwood

bsmith said:


> Looks good Craig. What type of sword is that again?


Pretty sure its a plain ole Amazon. Just a big one  They'll do that when they get fed well with plenty of light. You can see the one in the old pictures of my tank was massive as well. His will probably be insane in about a 2 months.


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> COOOOOOLLLLLL!!! that sword is huge, and you actually have a tnak thats big enough for a sword! haha the downoi looks great as well! what is that red stem? macrandra???


The red stem is Rotala Colorata!



cableguy69846 said:


> This epic tank is awe inspiring.:icon_eek: Love it.


:thumbsup:



bsmith said:


> Looks good Craig. What type of sword is that again?


It's an Amazon. :eek5:



rockwood said:


> Pretty sure its a plain ole Amazon. Just a big one  They'll do that when they get fed well with plenty of light. You can see the one in the old pictures of my tank was massive as well. His will probably be insane in about a 2 months.


Oh yeah can't wait. :icon_eek:


----------



## orchidman

ahh colorata!


----------



## jkan0228

yessssssss!!!! THAT IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!!!  enjoy it. Place 6 root tabs right around it in a circle.


----------



## rockwood

Craigthor said:


> Oh yeah can't wait. :icon_eek:


When it starts bubble storming you know you've got a happy plant, and you'll start losing space rapidly haha. I know mine used to put out a new leaf every couple days, which is impressive considering they were about 18"x4" at their extreme dimensions. 

Just make sure you put it where you want to keep it because once it puts out those roots it makes a serious mess to move. I'm sure you've experienced that before though.

BTW, thanks for the info on the AS. At $32 a bag + shipping that crap is expensive! Unfortunately I can't swing the cash for $200 worth of substrate right now  Guess I'll have to clean up my Eco....


----------



## Craigthor

rockwood said:


> When it starts bubble storming you know you've got a happy plant, and you'll start losing space rapidly haha. I know mine used to put out a new leaf every couple days, which is impressive considering they were about 18"x4" at their extreme dimensions.
> 
> Just make sure you put it where you want to keep it because once it puts out those roots it makes a serious mess to move. I'm sure you've experienced that before though.
> 
> BTW, thanks for the info on the AS. At $32 a bag + shipping that crap is expensive! Unfortunately I can't swing the cash for $200 worth of substrate right now  Guess I'll have to clean up my Eco....


 
Yeah it is expensive but in the long run worth every penny! :icon_eek:


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> yessssssss!!!! THAT IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!!!  enjoy it. Place 6 root tabs right around it in a circle.


Once the roots take hold I will stuff the substrate with RootMedic, I did chop about 2/3rds of the root structure away to make planting easier plus to force the roots to grow.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228

Keep us posted in it's progres!!! What about the other stems I sent you? Pics?


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Keep us posted in it's progres!!! What about the other stems I sent you? Pics?


They are in there... :biggrin: Kind of picked the S. Repens apart and took the best little plantlets to start some trim work. I've got Repens coming form 2-3 others as well so I think I will end up with plenty. :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

Dude... you're gonna outdo yourself on this one! That downoi looks damn yummy!!


----------



## Craigthor

speedie408 said:


> Dude... you're gonna outdo yourself on this one! That downoi looks damn yummy!!


I know, I know... :icon_twis Now if the other 10 plant packages would arrive I could go back to planting.

Craig


----------



## chad320

I would love to stand in frontof this monster. Pics make it hard to imagine the scale. I cant wait to see it a month from now!


----------



## zachary908

Looks good, Craig. Got my downoi today too! Ended up basically covering the forground in my 75, and still had about 11 plants left, so I planted them emersed.


----------



## Craigthor

chad320 said:


> I would love to stand in frontof this monster. Pics make it hard to imagine the scale. I cant wait to see it a month from now!


Make the road trip can't be that far away. :tongue:



zachary908 said:


> Looks good, Craig. Got my downoi today too! Ended up basically covering the forground in my 75, and still had about 11 plants left, so I planted them emersed.


Ah man you can send your extras to me.


----------



## 150EH

The whole thing looks sweet and the downoi is really good size, take a break and dry your pits.

The Sword might shadow some of those plants, I just got 3 little stems of the Rotala Colorata at an auction and it's growing like crazy with nice color in lower light, so I know that will shine in your tank.

I've been to Iowa once, beautiful country side, but I have one word for you, CORN and more than you've ever seen, miles and miles.


----------



## mscichlid

Your DW layout is HOT!


----------



## Craigthor

150EH said:


> The whole thing looks sweet and the downoi is really good size, take a break and dry your pits.
> 
> The Sword might shadow some of those plants, I just got 3 little stems of the Rotala Colorata at an auction and it's growing like crazy with nice color in lower light, so I know that will shine in your tank.
> 
> I've been to Iowa once, beautiful country side, but I have one word for you, CORN and more than you've ever seen, miles and miles.


:hihi:



mscichlid said:


> Your DW layout is HOT!


Thanks!


----------



## 2in10

Very nice start, I think you will have enough plants for another 2 or 3 tank with all you ordered.


----------



## Craigthor

2in10 said:


> Very nice start, I think you will have enough plants for another 2 or 3 tank with all you ordered.


I figure jsut enough to really stuff this tank full from the get go. Mostly only ordered a few of each stem so I have things to play and experiment with.

Craig


----------



## zachary908

Craigthor said:


> Ah man you can send your extras to me.


I'm planning to dedicate part of my 40 breeder to a downoi farm.


----------



## chad320

150EH said:


> I've been to Iowa once, beautiful country side, but I have one word for you, CORN and more than you've ever seen, miles and miles.


 Awww, Cmon man, we got corn on the right and soybeans on the left:hihi:


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Awww, Cmon man, we got corn on the right and soybeans on the left:hihi:


Same here. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Awww, Cmon man, we got corn on the right and soybeans on the left:hihi:


Lol, I was going to say "Sounds like Illinois" than I realized you are from Ill. Lol. On a side note, how far from Chicago are you Chad?


----------



## 150EH

A State Trooper stopped me in Iowa for doing 71 in a 70 mph highway and said our speed was clocked by a plane. We started busting out laughing, we hadn't seen a car for a half hour, nothing but corn and I would have notice a plane. He let us go with a warning (I still have it from 2007) but I think he just wanted to run the VIN on our Harley's or he was bored, it's laid back to say the least.

When soybean on the left excites you, you know you live in rural America, I loved every mile of it!


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> A State Trooper stopped me in Iowa for doing 71 in a 70 mph highway and said our speed was clocked by a plane. We started busting out laughing, we hadn't seen a car for a half hour, nothing but corn and I would have notice a plane. He let us go with a warning (I still have it from 2007) but I think he just wanted to run the VIN on our Harley's or he was bored, it's laid back to say the least.
> 
> When soybean on the left excites you, you know you live in rural America, I loved every mile of it!


Lol, he just wanted a closer look at the bike.


----------



## Craigthor

Super tease! Off to go get cleaned up after a good days work and 2 hours in the tank upon arriving home!


















Craig


----------



## cableguy69846

Oh, man. I have big plant envy right now.:icon_eek:

Where did you put it all?


----------



## Craigthor

cableguy69846 said:


> Oh, man. I have big plant envy right now.:icon_eek:
> 
> Where did you put it all?


I still have openings yet for the rest of the incoming plants too....


----------



## jkan0228

Damn.....


----------



## cableguy69846

Craigthor said:


> I still have openings yet for the rest of the incoming plants too....


:icon_eek: More plants?! You, sir, have me on the edge of my seat! When will it be?


----------



## 2in10

Wow that is a great looking haul


----------



## Da Plant Man

This is you --->


----------



## zachary908

Holy plants, Batman!


----------



## Craigthor

Da Plant Man said:


> This is you --->


I think that needle needs to go over a little more. :flick:


----------



## Craigthor

Well I made you all wait for abit now a couple of pictures. It is getting closer and closer, by the end of next week it should have all the plants in the tank.


























































Craig


----------



## jkan0228

Totally wish I had a 150g FILLED with aquasoil.


----------



## orchidman

looks NICE!!! im jealous! i want some of those plants!


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Totally wish I had a 150g FILLED with aquasoil.


You can for only..... :icon_eek:



orchidman said:


> looks NICE!!! im jealous! i want some of those plants!


Some or all.


----------



## cableguy69846

Holy plants, Batman! It looks amazing.


----------



## Uptown193

Wow very nice. You broke them up very small. Can you tell me your parameters. My ends are turning a little brown.


----------



## 150EH

Looks like you made a little progress today, it's 12:30 and I guess your sleeping pretty good right about now.

It looks vantastic and I can't wait to see it grow out a little, any more comming or are you finished?

BTW what percentage rate did you get on those plants?


----------



## orchidman

All! Haha although i dont even have a tank that is large enough for 1/2 even haha


You can call me Bob


----------



## Craigthor

cableguy69846 said:


> Holy plants, Batman! It looks amazing.


:thumbsup:



Uptown193 said:


> Wow very nice. You broke them up very small. Can you tell me your parameters. My ends are turning a little brown.


Aquasoil base, EI Dosing, RO/DI, lots of CO2... 



150EH said:


> Looks like you made a little progress today, it's 12:30 and I guess your sleeping pretty good right about now.
> 
> It looks vantastic and I can't wait to see it grow out a little, any more comming or are you finished?
> 
> BTW what percentage rate did you get on those plants?


Well if they grow well I should have lots of cheap stems for all, random mix bags. 



orchidman said:


> All! Haha although i dont even have a tank that is large enough for 1/2 even haha
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


----------



## sewingalot

Wow. Such a transformation in just a few weeks. Last thing I read was you were waiting for the vals to grow in. Now, you've completely changed directions and I think for the better. I can't wait to see it progress. Very pleased with the tank's progression.


----------



## 150EH

sewingalot said:


> Wow. Such a transformation in just a few weeks. Last thing I read was you were waiting for the vals to grow in. Now, you've completely changed directions and I think for the better. I can't wait to see it progress. Very pleased with the tank's progression.


You gotta be quick watching Craig's tank, the changes come quickly and from all directions, we suspect he's got his mate tied up in the closet so he can get away with all this.


Craig what are the dimension of your tank, I took a look near the first couple pages with no luck in finding them?


----------



## nonconductive

wow! looks great!


----------



## londonloco

44 pages and done...subscribed!


----------



## Craigthor

150EH said:


> You gotta be quick watching Craig's tank, the changes come quickly and from all directions, we suspect he's got his mate tied up in the closet so he can get away with all this.
> 
> 
> Craig what are the dimension of your tank, I took a look near the first couple pages with no luck in finding them?


72*18*30



sewingalot said:


> Wow. Such a transformation in just a few weeks. Last thing I read was you were waiting for the vals to grow in. Now, you've completely changed directions and I think for the better. I can't wait to see it progress. Very pleased with the tank's progression.


roud:



nonconductive said:


> wow! looks great!


Thanks!



londonloco said:


> 44 pages and done...subscribed!


Always a pleasure!


----------



## Craigthor

Daily update!


























































































Craig


----------



## zachary908

Looks good, the Bolbitis really makes the tank!


----------



## cableguy69846

Amazing. I really love the splash of red in all the green.roud:


----------



## Craigthor

Will eventually add a Neo species any thoughts? Currently thinking either Yellows, Snowballs, Blue Pearls....


----------



## bsmith

IM SO HAPPY!!!!

That you are back to a proper, lush and verdant planted tank. Congratulations!


----------



## Craigthor

zachary908 said:


> Looks good, the Bolbitis really makes the tank!


Yeah, this tank I'm trying out alot of plants that I ahve wanted to play with in the the past. Really liking the look of the Bolbitis, should look even better when I put a grouping of Needle Leaf Java Fern behind it. 



cableguy69846 said:


> Amazing. I really love the splash of red in all the green.roud:


Such a great plant I think I need to propigate it alot. 



bsmith said:


> IM SO HAPPY!!!!
> 
> That you are back to a proper, lush and verdant planted tank. Congratulations!


One a plant geek always a plant geek... 

Craig


----------



## cableguy69846

Craigthor said:


> Such a great plant I think I need to propigate it alot.
> 
> Craig


What is it? And consider me first in line.roud::icon_bigg


----------



## Craigthor

cableguy69846 said:


> What is it? And consider me first in line.roud::icon_bigg


It is the Super Red Ludwugia the Mr Barr is selling in the sponsors forum... roud:


----------



## 2in10

Wow that looks fantastic, can't wait to see it filled in.

Do you have all your plants in yet?


----------



## Craigthor

2in10 said:


> Wow that looks fantastic, can't wait to see it filled in.
> 
> Do you have all your plants in yet?


Getting clsoer only waiting on a few to arrive, by end of next week I should have them all here since the PO is closed Monday.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

I have Ludwigia "red" in my 60-p. Its kind of weird as it goes from green to red with seemingly no reason.


----------



## BradH

Craigthor said:


> Will eventually add a Neo species any thoughts? Currently thinking either Yellows, Snowballs, Blue Pearls....


Yellows


----------



## 150EH

Craig I hate to be the one to tell everybody you have not been telling the truth here for a long time, in fact the whole time you have posted about this tank has been a farce, you have a 170 my friend or 168.55 gallons to be exact. 

I have always like the longer look of your tank over mine but 18 inches deep and mine is 24 (mine is 48x24x30)so how does 6 inches of depth give you 2 more feet of lenth. So I put your dimensions into my tank calculator and you have more water than you think! Check it out and see if I'm right.

BTW it's looking better every day!

I hate to put ideas into your head but after it fills in with some hiding places you should get some Cherry shrimp or some that you like, I got 30 from Rachael and they just disappeared into the weeds, I want another 60 or so. I did have to wrap my intake strainer with black vinyl sreen and black wire ties.


----------



## Craigthor

Got in my Weeping Moss and Needle Leaf today, really rounded out the driftwood centerpiece. The wood is now layered with Anubias, Bolbitis and Needle Leaf with a few tips of Weeping Moss.

Only waiting on a few slect stems to arrive but they should be here Tuesday or so. As for shrimp there will definitely be shrimp just not sure thinking yellows or snow balls at this point.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Some growth, some melting but things are working hopefully the melting should stop shortly.










































































































The left side feels empty but I think that will be the case until the stems start to grow out and fill the height.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

Are all of those e.Australia/cinerum?


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> Are all of those e.Australia/cinerum?


Yep they are E. Cinerium, got a couple of plants that were ready to be split and once I got done seperating them at the bases I ended up with ~20 plants. :icon_eek:


----------



## the planter

I envy you :icon_eek:


----------



## 150EH

Did you get everything on your list??? It looks sweet and I only wish I could bust a move like that but it's not in my budget for a couple of years, but I've got a Harley nanana. Sorry I'm making my self laugh I haven't been riding much at all this year with only one trip to Myrtle Beach, I thought you would be happy about the 20 extra gallons of tank. 

You got super filtration, really good substrate and lighting, when all the plants start growing I'll be courious to see how much fert you'll be burning thru?



Craigthor said:


> Synoganthus Uaupes
> Staurygone 'Purple'
> Erio Cinerium
> Ludwigia Super Red
> Downoi
> Staurygone Repens 049
> Rotala Colorata
> Glosso
> Hydrocotyle Verticillata
> Blyxa Aubertii
> Hygrophilia 'Tiger'
> Rotala 'Bangladesh'
> Bolbitis
> Tiger Lotus
> Pogostemon Erectus
> Limnophilia Aromatica
> Amazon Sword
> Hygrophila pinnatifida
> Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Cuba'
> Blyxa alternifolia
> Rotala sp 'Singapore'
> Staurogyne sp 'Bihar'
> Nechamandra alternifolia
> Rotala sp 'Thailand'
> Limnophila sp 'Wavy'
> Polygonum sp 'Porto Velho'
> Limnophila repens 'Mini'
> Rotala macranda sp 'Green'
> Rotala macranda sp 'Japan Red'
> Eichornia diversifolia
> Limnophila sp Guinea (needle leaf)
> Lindernia rotundifolia 'Variegated'
> Murdannia sp 'Red'
> Syngonanthus sp 'Belem'
> Blyxa japonica
> Hemianthus Micranthemoides
> Synogananthus Manuas
> Added a couple of plants to the list... No I don't have collectoritis at all. :icon_mrgr


----------



## Craigthor

150EH said:


> Did you get everything on your list??? It looks sweet and I only wish I could bust a move like that but it's not in my budget for a couple of years, but I've got a Harley nanana. Sorry I'm making my self laugh I haven't been riding much at all this year with only one trip to Myrtle Beach, I thought you would be happy about the 20 extra gallons of tank.
> 
> You got super filtration, really good substrate and lighting, when all the plants start growing I'll be courious to see how much fert you'll be burning thru?


 
See if you sell that toy Harley you can have you tank like this... :icon_cool I'm still waiting on a couple of stems to arrive but they should be here Tuesday then I should have everything from my list. I'm sure with some of the extras I've received there should be more names on that list but I'm not worried about it.

So far here is my EI routine:

1.5 tsp KNO3
0.5 tsp K2SO4
0.5 tsp KH2PO4

0.5 tsp Micro mix includes 2 parts Millers Mixroplex, 2 parts CSM+B, 1 part Ferrous Gluconate, 1 part 13% Iron Chleate.

CO2 is cranking out at alot of BPS I want to bump it higher but will only make changes when I can be around the house to monitor the fish.

Craig


----------



## hydrophyte

This is amazing.


----------



## Craigthor

hydrophyte said:


> This is amazing.


Thanks Devin!


----------



## NWehrman

Looks really nice! Awesome setup!


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

ive been following this from when it was just going to be a few red root floaters and hardscape

what happened craig? MUWAHAHA


----------



## Craigthor

HD Blazingwolf said:


> ive been following this from when it was just going to be a few red root floaters and hardscape
> 
> what happened craig? MUWAHAHA


All the pretty colors and plants shapes sucked me back in.... :eek5:


----------



## Craigthor

NWehrman said:


> Looks really nice! Awesome setup!


Thanks!


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

yeah i can understand.. seeing the scope of this tank REALLY makes me want a bigger tank.. im just not sure if i hae the time to manage a bigger tank yet

anyways we know you will keep us updated with pics so...

GOOD JOB!!!


----------



## ldk59

So, I thought you were going to put some plants in there *wink wink*

Looks really good so far Craig!

Can't wait to see it once it settles in.

Larry K


----------



## Craigthor

ldk59 said:


> So, I thought you were going to put some plants in there *wink wink*
> 
> Looks really good so far Craig!
> 
> Can't wait to see it once it settles in.
> 
> Larry K


Only a couple of stems here and there... :icon_eek:


----------



## 2in10

Tank is looking awesome, interested to see what you have left to add.


----------



## jkan0228

Craigthor said:


> Only a couple of stems here and there... :icon_eek:


And a huge amazon here.


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> And a huge amazon here.


roud:


----------



## Diesel3443

Looks awesome. I hope my 140g grows in like that


----------



## looking4roselines

Really nice looking tank. Is this where you will put the buce?


----------



## Craigthor

looking4roselines said:


> Really nice looking tank. Is this where you will put the buce?


That it is...


----------



## Craigthor

Diesel3443 said:


> Looks awesome. I hope my 140g grows in like that


Time, Paitence, Planning, Practice is all it really takes. I've been keeping planted tank off and on the last 6 years and really the more you experiment the more you figure out what works for you.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

I know how you all love pics...










































































































Craig


----------



## jkan0228

What are the stems in the second pic?


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> What are the stems in the second pic?


Which ones there are about 5 different sp in that picture. :icon_mrgr


----------



## jkan0228

The ones that are well really bent. Got a bit orange in them.


----------



## rockwood

I'm going to take a guess and say L. Aromatica


----------



## jkan0228

rockwood said:


> I'm going to take a guess and say L. Aromatica


I would say that it isn't. The leaf shapes are different. Is it L. Pantanal?


----------



## Centromochlus

jkan0228 said:


> I would say that it isn't. The leaf shapes are different. Is it L. Pantanal?


Correct.
_Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'pantanal'_, to be exact. roud:
Nice tank Craig! Maybe we can do a trade for some of that _Staurogyne 'purple'_ in the future?


----------



## rockwood

lol oh


----------



## jkan0228

Imma have to buy or trade something for that Ludwigia.


----------



## Craigthor

Yep it is L Pantanal... I may need to get more of the Pogo Erectus as it decided to melt completely away.  

On a side note I did remove the sword to a friends 180 as I have had a love hate relationship with it the last few days. It floats up I put it back a few horus later it flaots up and I put it back... Now I have room for a few more stems.


----------



## Craigthor

AzFishKid said:


> Correct.
> _Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'pantanal'_, to be exact. roud:
> Nice tank Craig! Maybe we can do a trade for some of that _Staurogyne 'purple'_ in the future?


Shouldn't be a problem after it grows out...


----------



## jkan0228

Craigthor said:


> Yep it is L Pantanal... I may need to get more of the Pogo Erectus as it decided to melt completely away.
> 
> On a side note I did remove the sword to a friends 180 as I have had a love hate relationship with it the last few days. It floats up I put it back a few horus later it flaots up and I put it back... Now I have room for a few more stems.


Sorry to hear both of that..... 
I had a melt off too since they don't really respond well with temp changes or just changes of water in general... But I replanted all of mine and will have some in 2 weeks... LMK if you want some


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Sorry to hear both of that.....
> I had a melt off too since they don't really respond well with temp changes or just changes of water in general... But I replanted all of mine and will have some in 2 weeks... LMK if you want some


Will definitely keep in touch. :icon_smil Fresh pics tomorrow once lights come on.


----------



## jkan0228

Sad to see the amazon go


----------



## aretreesfree

Put up a pic amazon swordless. I think it might look better without.


----------



## Craigthor

aretreesfree said:


> Put up a pic amazon swordless. I think it might look better without.


Pics in abit. Just got done running a few tests as fish were hanging at the top of the aquarium this AM.

PH 4.9 via Milwaukee PH controller
Ammonia 0.25 - From the addition of new AS
NitrIte - 0
NitrAte - ~20 ppm
GH - 3 after addition of GH Booster
KH - 1 just added some more sodium bicarb

Got the auto water change running figure I will start hitting daily changes now that the Ammonia has started to rise from the new AS.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Swordless:

















































Craig


----------



## 150EH

I like it in but it's your tank, right. I'm starting to worry though, maybe you can't stop and the tank will be empty again by tomorro. I realize the other plants will grow and fill in a bit but the Sword did look nice for now, I had the same plant in my tank and eventually they just get too big and have to come out and be spilt or reduced in size some way but you're a little early.

It was just too big for it's own good if it didn't have enough root to stay planted, you could of peeled off a couple of the outer layers of leaves to make it much smaller so it would stay put, don't be a hater, player!

In the end you may be right, it was a lot of shade.


----------



## sewingalot

I am so excited about seeing this grow in. I've been lurking daily. I might spy some plants I'll trade you shrimp for.


----------



## Craigthor

150EH said:


> I like it in but it's your tank, right. I'm starting to worry though, maybe you can't stop and the tank will be empty again by tomorro. I realize the other plants will grow and fill in a bit but the Sword did look nice for now, I had the same plant in my tank and eventually they just get too big and have to come out and be spilt or reduced in size some way but you're a little early.
> 
> It was just too big for it's own good if it didn't have enough root to stay planted, you could of peeled off a couple of the outer layers of leaves to make it much smaller so it would stay put, don't be a hater, player!
> 
> In the end you may be right, it was a lot of shade.


The shade effect was huge so many plants are now getting a good blast of MH lighitng. In the long run I think it will have been for the best to remove the sword before it could get too established. Now it will be a matter of prunign stems to make the space look right but atleast that is something I really enjoy doing.



sewingalot said:


> I am so excited about seeing this grow in. I've been lurking daily. I might spy some plants I'll trade you shrimp for.


Me too I can't wait for everything to become established and take off. Once it starts to fill in you'll have to let me know what your after I've got no shortage of selections in here. :icon_redf


----------



## 150EH

Craigthor said:


> The shade effect was huge so many plants are now getting a good blast of MH lighitng. In the long run I think it will have been for the best to remove the sword before it could get too established. Now it will be a matter of prunign stems to make the space look right but atleast that is something I really enjoy doing.


Your certainly right about that when I pulled mine up I lost a lot of substrate, the roots were basically the whole left side of my tank 2' x 2', that was something I had forgotten.


----------



## Craigthor

Last of my plants should be here by Monday/ Tuesday.  Adding a few more stems of the odd ball type to fill in where the Sword was at, along with a single Crypt sp in the forground as I have a nice opening for it.

Craig


----------



## orchidman

cool!


----------



## Craigthor

So yeah I jsut blew my plant budget for the next oh say 10 years... Can't wait


----------



## orchidman

haha!


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> haha!


It's all L4Rs' fault. :icon_twis


----------



## orchidman

sure! have fun paying that credit card bill


----------



## Craigthor

Almost, just need all my current plants to grow so i can start selling trimmings.


----------



## Hyzer

I'm stoked that you are fully planting this thing. :biggrin:


----------



## Craigthor

Hyzer said:


> I'm stoked that you are fully planting this thing. :biggrin:


 
Cleaned the glass up good today and what a difference it made in viewing the tank. Can't wait for the remainder of the plants to arrive so I can plant it all up.


----------



## CL

Say it with me...
*coll-ect-or-it-is*
:hihi: 

What a jungle, Craig!


----------



## Craigthor

CL said:


> Say it with me...
> *coll-ect-or-it-is*
> :hihi:
> 
> What a jungle, Craig!


 But it looks good.


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> But it looks good.


No argument there :icon_cool


----------



## Hcancino

Wow if only I had 150 gallons for my tetras. Can't wait till it fills in


----------



## bsmith

Im not sure how big a kleiner bar sword would get in your tank in comparison to the sword you just took out but I had one in my 37g and if I trimmed it every week or two it was manageable. Plus they have a gorgeous red coloration to their leaves that I think would look really nice in your tank.


----------



## sewingalot

I have the 'prinz' version and it is fantastic. Only about 10 - 12 inches, and it's a slower grower than other swords. It's got the advantage of both worlds. I love it.


----------



## bsmith

sewingalot said:


> I have the 'prinz' version and it is fantastic. Only about 10 - 12 inches, and it's a slower grower than other swords. It's got the advantage of both worlds. I love it.


Is it a version of kleiner bar? I really wish that I could get my aflame to grow like a normal sword in that it grows leaves at a rate where there are many many nice leaves before the outer/older leaves get nasty and ragged. Man, I could only imagine an aflame with 20-25 deep purple leaves! :eek5:


----------



## Craigthor

Added some great plants to the mix today, can't wait for the rest to show up Sat/ Monday to finalize the stocking. Should be selling plants out of here in no time.  Lots of these are packing on some height and will need to be trimmed shortly.

Craig


----------



## zachary908

Craigthor said:


> Added some great plants to the mix today, can't wait for the rest to show up Sat/ Monday to finalize the stocking. Should be selling plants out of here in no time.  Lots of these are packing on some height and will need to be trimmed shortly.
> 
> Craig


Very nice, can't wait to see some photos. Let me know when you are ready to sell! roud:


----------



## Craigthor

A little tease on my way out the door.


















































































































































Craig


----------



## bsmith

How many sp of buce do yo have in there Craig?....


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> How many sp of buce do yo have in there Craig?....


5. :biggrin:


----------



## bsmith

Craigthor said:


> 5. :biggrin:


You Wiley Coyote!

That's awesome. Did you get them from looking4roselines? Seems they are about the best source for some nice Buce on the forums.


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> You Wiley Coyote!
> 
> That's awesome. Did you get them from looking4roselines? Seems they are about the best source for some nice Buce on the forums.


I did there are still a couple I would really love to get but it will need to wait a few weeks.


----------



## jkan0228

I wonder how he got so many types. What's so special about them that makes them expensive?


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> I wonder how he got so many types. What's so special about them that makes them expensive?


Hard to get and grow so unbelieveably slow. Takes months to even conisder propigating them.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228

Wow...... So like a super slow anubias......


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Wow...... So like a super slow anubias......


anubias is a weed in growth compared to these. :help:


----------



## jkan0228

Hahah yup. Slow growing plants are always expensive.


----------



## Craigthor

Did a bit of rearranging in the tank today, really happy with how it went. moved this here and that there much more balanced feel now in stem land.

My E. Cinerium are really starting to take off may have to thin out a few soon as I don't need 20 of them in the tank.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228

Picssssssss


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Picssssssss


Tuesday once the last couple plants arrive and they straighten themselves out. :biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228

Ughhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Ughhhhhhhhhhh


:icon_twis


----------



## JoraaÑ

Craigthor said:


> My E. Cinerium are really starting to take off may have to thin out a few soon as I don't need 20 of them in the tank.
> 
> Craig


Craig send me some on Tuesday when you are sending me other stuff....:wink:


----------



## Craigthor

Just got done putting a few plants back in after they came up. My Syn. Uapaes is melting  hoping it bounces back as I really like the wall I had going. Got a count I've got 21 E. Cineriums in the tank  will probably be down sizing some this upcoming week as I have a few E. Parkeri coming. As for plant growth everything is starting to go nuts, the Cabomba is growing 2" a day, with lots of stems putting on an inch a day atleast it seems.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Joraan said:


> Craig send me some on Tuesday when you are sending me other stuff....:wink:


Maybe a small one... :icon_eek:


----------



## 2in10

Hmm... looks like he is doing the fool in suspense thing with us all.


----------



## Craigthor

2in10 said:


> Hmm... looks like he is doing the fool in suspense thing with us all.


Possibly. :icon_cool


----------



## 2in10

craigthor said:


> possibly. :icon_cool


lol


----------



## Craigthor

Here ya go:


































































































































Craig


----------



## bsmith

Looks good, it will be really nice once everything gets settled/established and their areas are nice and defined.


----------



## jkan0228

I just noticed you have 3 powerheads at the top of your tank! So much flow!


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> I just noticed you have 3 powerheads at the top of your tank! So much flow!


There are actually 4 powerhead hooked up to a wave maker in here.

Craig


----------



## [email protected]

Awesome Tank. It will look great when all the plants fill in the gaps.


----------



## orchidman

looks great! what is the kelvin on your lights?


----------



## speedie408

NICE!! What kind of Erios are those? You're gonna have to trade me a couple once you have a few available .

Those downoi are looking mighty FINE!


----------



## jkan0228

Haha damn... So much flow! Even with those 2 2262's....


----------



## plecostomouse

Craigthor said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig


what are those 2 catfish sitting on the wood?
oh and i like the tank a lot, im sure it looks so much better in person/


----------



## Calmia22

Love the tank! I haven't been through all the pages, but do you have a plant list by any chance?


----------



## jkan0228

Craig changes his tank so often that he couldn't keep up with a plant list!


----------



## zachary908

This is looking very nice, Craig. You are making me want to redo my tank....


----------



## Craigthor

[email protected] said:


> Awesome Tank. It will look great when all the plants fill in the gaps.






orchidman said:


> looks great! what is the kelvin on your lights?


~8000k They are the ADA 8000k 'Green' bulbs



speedie408 said:


> NICE!! What kind of Erios are those? You're gonna have to trade me a couple once you have a few available .
> 
> Those downoi are looking mighty FINE!


They are E. Cinerium I will be parting with a handful soon now that they are starting to grow. As for the Downoi that is a new batch for some reason your batch of Downoi and the batch os Syn. Uapaes decided to melt. :icon_redf



jkan0228 said:


> Haha damn... So much flow! Even with those 2 2262's....


Yup.



plecostomouse said:


> what are those 2 catfish sitting on the wood?
> oh and i like the tank a lot, im sure it looks so much better in person/


Those would be Farlowella Acus, yes the camera can't catch the full beauty of the tank. If anyone comes this way feel free to come check it out.



Calmia22 said:


> Love the tank! I haven't been through all the pages, but do you have a plant list by any chance?


There is one a few pages back that includes alot of the selections. Doesn't include extras that have been sent or some of the new additions. Too many to keep up with.



jkan0228 said:


> Craig changes his tank so often that he couldn't keep up with a plant list!






zachary908 said:


> This is looking very nice, Craig. You are making me want to redo my tank....


Do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman

ahh! i knew it was different that normal!


----------



## Uptown193

Craigthor said:


> Craig


Looking crystal clear now. Are you using a UV sterilizer? and what do you use to clean the inside glass?


----------



## Betta Maniac

That's a really beautiful scape.


----------



## Craigthor

Uptown193 said:


> Looking crystal clear now. Are you using a UV sterilizer? and what do you use to clean the inside glass?


2- 36 watt UVs, I use a Magic Eraser for the inside glass



Betta Maniac said:


> That's a really beautiful scape.


Thanks!


----------



## Craigthor

Did a bit of plant rearrangement as stems are starting to grow I am moving them to match growth patterns. Also swapped my Bolbits to the back of the driftwood and brought the Needle leaf to the front. Looks more balanced as I think in the long run the Bolbitis will fill in the back better.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Reworked the far right of the tank and also chopped the Staurygone 'Purple' that is rooting in nicely. Now there is much better light coverage on the right side. Will work on some pics later before lights out or tomorrow as I'm waiting for a plant package from HI.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228

Doesnt starugyne purple grow super slow? It's already trimmed?! Wow.


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Doesnt starugyne purple grow super slow? It's already trimmed?! Wow.


That is what I thought and bought it from 2 different sources and both have already put out new leaves after a week. If it keeps this up I should be able to earn some funds back on what I've spent.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228

Haha you most certainly will. And use those funds to buy my plants.


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Haha you most certainly will. And use those funds to buy my plants.


Think I will need a bigger tank. :help:


----------



## jkan0228

Then thatll be a problem. :tongue: 

Haha something you were learn is that there's always room for more.


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Haha something you were learn is that there's always room for more.


The true description of collectoritis, wait isn't that like be a hoarder? Maybe a can get a spot on that show for hoarders! :biggrin:


----------



## Craigthor

The first 4 are with the flash on.


































































Craig


----------



## cableguy69846

Craigthor said:


> The true description of collectoritis, wait isn't that like be a hoarder? Maybe a can get a spot on that show for hoarders! :biggrin:


Lol, funny you should say that. One episode there was a guy with like 10 empty tanks in the house. And not small ones either. I wanted to cry when they made him get rid of them. Lol.

Anyway, back on track. The tank looks great man.:biggrin: Is there any way I can get a peek at the storage in and around the tank? Curious as to how you used the space.


----------



## Craigthor

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol, funny you should say that. One episode there was a guy with like 10 empty tanks in the house. And not small ones either. I wanted to cry when they made him get rid of them. Lol.
> 
> Anyway, back on track. The tank looks great man.:biggrin: Is there any way I can get a peek at the storage in and around the tank? Curious as to how you used the space.


Give me a bit.


----------



## cableguy69846

Craigthor said:


> Give me a bit.


No rush.:icon_smil I got all night man. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

I just thought of something. 
Cyperus helferi would do pretty good in this tank. Grows very tall and loves flow.


----------



## Craigthor




----------



## cableguy69846

That was fast. :icon_smil You pretty much have a fish room under and around your tank. One question, what is the box on top of the beastly filter you have?


----------



## Craigthor

cableguy69846 said:


> That was fast. :icon_smil You pretty much have a fish room under and around your tank. One question, what is the box on top of the beastly filter you have?


The box on the big green Eheims? Those are Eheim 1262 return pumps capable of 925 gph.


----------



## cableguy69846

Craigthor said:


> The box on the big green Eheims? Those are Eheim 1262 return pumps capable of 925 gph.


:icon_eek: How many times an hour does that monster turn over?


----------



## Craigthor

cableguy69846 said:


> :icon_eek: How many times an hour does that monster turn over?


2 Eheim 1262s rated at 925 GPH each 

+

4 Hydor Koralia 1 rated at 450 GPH each

:icon_twis


----------



## cableguy69846

Craigthor said:


> 2 Eheim 1262s rated at 925 GPH each
> 
> +
> 
> 4 Hydor Koralia 1 rated at 450 GPH each
> 
> :icon_twis


:icon_eek::drool:


----------



## Craigthor

Soo Cableguy are you really a cable guy?


----------



## cableguy69846

Craigthor said:


> Soo Cableguy are you really a cable guy?


Lol, no, but my first name really is Cable. No joke.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman

nice!!


----------



## jkan0228

Damn. Is that a 20lb tank?


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Damn. Is that a 20lb tank?


Yep. :biggrin:


----------



## madness

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol, no, but my first name really is Cable. No joke.:icon_smil


Parents comic book fans? 

Getting back on topic - this tank is looking amazing with the hordes, erm...schools, of tetras. Love the way that you made the driftwood work. This tank has some of the Iwagumi style feel to it while still allowing the dense planting and collectoritis that Dutch style tanks allow.

Hard to densely plant a tank and still give it that sort of 'open' feel.


----------



## madness

Craig: I know that it is probably posted somewhere (I scanned back about 5 pages before posting) but I can't find it - is there a current tally on the tetras by species/type?

I remember reading a post by you somewhere (maybe in Mgamer's sale thread?) talking about large numbers of tetras and there are obviously a ton in there but I was just curious what the current stocking levels are if you don't mind.


----------



## speedie408

Those are some BALLER Ehiems Craig!


----------



## Craigthor

madness said:


> Craig: I know that it is probably posted somewhere (I scanned back about 5 pages before posting) but I can't find it - is there a current tally on the tetras by species/type?
> 
> I remember reading a post by you somewhere (maybe in Mgamer's sale thread?) talking about large numbers of tetras and there are obviously a ton in there but I was just curious what the current stocking levels are if you don't mind.


Approx numbers:

75 Cardinals
75 Embers
55 Rummies
55 Emperors
55 Silvertips
24 Sunset
20 Robertsi
25 Orange Laser Cories
5 Farlowella



speedie408 said:


> Those are some BALLER Ehiems Craig!


:icon_twis


----------



## cableguy69846

madness said:


> Parents comic book fans?
> 
> Getting back on topic - this tank is looking amazing with the hordes, erm...schools, of tetras. Love the way that you made the driftwood work. This tank has some of the Iwagumi style feel to it while still allowing the dense planting and collectoritis that Dutch style tanks allow.
> 
> Hard to densely plant a tank and still give it that sort of 'open' feel.


Lol. No, but it is from a movie.:icon_smil

The Ballad of Cable Hogue.


----------



## madness

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. No, but it is from a movie.:icon_smil
> 
> The Ballad of Cable Hogue.


Awesome movie (and not just because of Stella Stevens). I can't believe I missed the reference.


----------



## cableguy69846

madness said:


> Awesome movie (and not just because of Stella Stevens). I can't believe I missed the reference.


Oh. My. God. I can't believe you have actually seen it. I have never talked to another living person who has actually seen it. THAT IS AWESOME!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228

Craigthor said:


> Yep. :biggrin:


Then that is a really really tall stand....


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Then that is a really really tall stand....


It is acutally in the storage stand on the right of the aquarium... roud:


----------



## jkan0228

Haha wish I had that much room... I can only fit a 10


----------



## Craigthor

I'll shoot some pics in abit, got busy and made a couple of glare shields for my MH fixtures so I could get more light in the tank and not be blinded while sitting on the couch. 

Craig


----------



## jkan0228

Hahaha. Use a tripod for clearer shots!


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha. Use a tripod for clearer shots!


No Tripod but I do jsut rest it on the back of a chair. May try to shoot some video here as everyone is gone from the house right now.

Craig


----------



## 150EH

Craigthor said:


> I'll shoot some pics in abit, got busy and made a couple of glare shields for my MH fixtures so I could get more light in the tank and not be blinded while sitting on the couch.
> 
> Craig


I've made a valance for my lights long ago to help with the same problem, it's much better viewing with something blocking the bright light.

How are all the new plants doing?


----------



## Craigthor

150EH said:


> I've made a valance for my lights long ago to help with the same problem, it's much better viewing with something blocking the bright light.
> 
> How are all the new plants doing?


Went to the local Menards and got a sheet of HDPE Black sheeting for $10 and cut 3 strips 2.25" x 9.75" and attached them to the front lip of the light via permanent double sided tape.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Uploading some video right now, thinking about parting ways with the Bolbitis and Needle Leaf Java Fern as they jsut don't have that super clean look on the wood. Thinking about replacing the above with some large Anubias Nana plus maybe some Petite. What do you all think?

Craig


----------



## TactusMortus

I love nana petite and nana. Especially when done in great numbers.


----------



## TactusMortus

Did you build those side towers? I am thinking about building one for my tank just on the right side so I don't have to get down and crawl whenever I am trying to get to food or ferts.


----------



## Craigthor

TactusMortus said:


> I love nana petite and nana. Especially when done in great numbers.


Needle and Bolbitis for sale in the SnS!



TactusMortus said:


> Did you build those side towers? I am thinking about building one for my tank just on the right side so I don't have to get down and crawl whenever I am trying to get to food or ferts.


They are 4- 10g tank stand 2 on each side.


----------



## TactusMortus

Craigthor said:


> Needle and Bolbitis for sale in the SnS!
> 
> 
> 
> They are 4- 10g tank stand 2 on each side.


That is awesome what are the dimensions of those guys? You have the same exact style stand as me I believe that is why I ask.


----------



## Craigthor

TactusMortus said:


> That is awesome what are the dimensions of those guys? You have the same exact style stand as me I believe that is why I ask.


~20x12x28 high. They weren't cheap but it provides me a super finished look which made it worthwhile to me. Also by haing the 150 tall they worked perfectly with a piece of 1x12 cut to fit the top and spray painted black.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Link to some video jsut got done ripping out all my Needle Leaf and Bobitis and boy does this clean up the scape now to find a lot of Anubias to fill it all in with>

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t164/craigthor/150g%20Setup/?action=view&current=M2U00123.mp4


----------



## nonconductive

Craigthor said:


> They are 4- 10g tank stand 2 on each side.


i might steal that idea from you someday.


----------



## Craigthor

Moved a few plants around, removed the Needle and Bolbits. More Anubias comine soon.


























































Craig


----------



## orchidman

i like the anubias


----------



## cableguy69846

Good lookin tank. What is the low lying plant in the second to last pic?


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> i like the anubias


:thumbsup:



cableguy69846 said:


> Good lookin tank. What is the low lying plant in the second to last pic?


Ranculatus Inundatus (sp?)


----------



## DvanK

Craigthor said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Ranculatus Inundatus (sp?)


Looks like the plant arrived relatively undamaged. I was a little worry about it due to the structure of he plant but it looks like it will be just fine.


Good looking tank .


----------



## Craigthor

DvanK said:


> Looks like the plant arrived relatively undamaged. I was a little worry about it due to the structure of he plant but it looks like it will be just fine.
> 
> 
> Good looking tank .


Yes they arrived in perfect shape. 

Got lots of Anubias coming in over the next week can't wait shouldd make for a great display!

Craig


----------



## TankZen

Driftwood looks sweet!!:thumbsup: Nice fish too!!


----------



## Craigthor

Got in a really nice plant package from Wabisabi, plants were really well packaged adn of superb quality. Added a C. Nurii and lots of nice stems to my collection.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228

Pictures please.


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Pictures please.


Tomorrow once they start to straighten up. Also have a pretty nice amount of pearling starting in.


----------



## jkan0228

Congrats! Any streaming?


----------



## Craigthor

Updating the list, atleast as much as I can, a few of these are set to arrive beginning of the week.:


Ranculatus Inundatus
Glosso
Downoi
Hemianthus Micranthemoides
Tiger Lotus
Eichornia diversifolia
Lindernia rotundifolia 'Variegated'
Murdannia sp 'Red'
Marsala Minuta
 Hyptis Lorentziana
 Myrophyllium Red
Bacopa Colorata
Clinopodium sp. Brownei
Purple Bamboo
Acmella Repens
Cabomba Silver Tip
Cabomba Golden
Cabomba Purple
Pogostemon cf 'Pumilla'
Pogostemon Erectus
Staurygone 'Purple'
Staurygone Repens 049
Staurogyne sp 'Bihar'
Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Cuba'
Ludwigia Hybrid
Ludwigia Super Red
Ludwigia Sengalis
Ludwigia Pantanal
Erio Cinerium
Erio Parkeri
Erio Type II
Rotala Colorata
Rotala sp 'Singapore'
Rotala 'Bangladesh'
Rotala 'Yao Yai'
Rotala macranda sp 'Green'
Rotala macranda sp 'Japan Red'
Rotala sp 'Thailand'
Hydrocotyle Verticillata
Hydrocotyle Japan
Hygrophilia 'Tiger'
Hygrophilia 'Araguia'
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophilia Polysperma 'Sunset'
Nechamandra alternifolia
Limnophila sp 'Wavy'
Limnophila repens 'Mini'
Limnophila sp Guinea (needle leaf)
Limnophilia Aromatica
Limnophilia Rugosa
Polygonum sp 'Porto Velho'
Polygonum sp 'Kawagoeanum'
Polygonum sp 'Ruby'
Blyxa japonica
Blyxa Aubertii
Blyxa alternifolia
Synogananthus Manuas
Syngonanthus sp 'Belem'
Synoganthus Uaupes
Anubias Nana
Anubias Nana 'Petite'
Anubias Gasser
Anubias Minima
Anubias Coffellia
Bucephalandra 'Shine Green'
Bucephalandra 'Copper'
Bucephalandra 'Tri Color'
Bucephalandra 'Midnight Blue'
Bucephalandra 'Longwave II'
Cryptocoryne 'Nurii'
Cryptocoryne 'Uenoi'
Cryptocoryne 'Striolata'
Nesaea Crassiculas
Nesaea Triflora
 
Pretty sure there are a couple that I am missing so if I got it from you and don't see it on the list let me know.

Craig


----------



## looking4roselines

Dang Craig. That's a pretty long list. But it appears that there is room for expansion in the crypt department.


----------



## Craigthor

looking4roselines said:


> Dang Craig. That's a pretty long list.


I know I'm sure I will thin it some as time goes on and I see what grows best or looks the best.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228

Dude.... thats like double or triple my list and that took me forever...


----------



## madness

Anubias usually looks pretty good on driftwood and I am sure that your new scape will look great once you fill it with the rest of the anubias but I was really a fan of the way that it looked before.

It was so heavily planted that I can see how it might have felt chaotic or jumbled when looking at specific plants or areas of it but the overall impact that it had on the complete 'scape sort of surprised me.

I will be watching to see how you finish up the new plan. I am sure that it will look good as well.


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Dude.... thats like double or triple my list and that took me forever...


:biggrin: It's only like 73 species....


----------



## Craigthor

I did rework one of the pieces of wood a little. I didn't like the fact that it was touching the glass in the front and was a realy pain to clean around. Also it was never in there very well and would move if bumped. I then shortened a tip on another piece that was against the glass also. This will allow me to clean the front glass with no issues what so ever.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228

Craigthor said:


> I did rework one of the pieces of wood a little. I didn't like the fact that it was touching the glass in the front and was a realy pain to clean around. Also it was never in there very well and would move if bumped. I then shortened a tip on another piece that was against the glass also. This will allow me to clean the front glass with no issues what so ever.
> 
> Craig


Maybe I should do that with my shrimp tank... THeres like multiple points touching the glass....


Craigthor said:


> :biggrin: It's only like 73 species....


Damn....


----------



## 150EH

It looks good Craig and some of the plants are starting to take off with good growth. Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae is a good tall background plant and C. wendtii 'green gecko' is a nice small one that would compliment your C. nurii, the nurii grows so slooooooow.


----------



## Craigthor

150EH said:


> It looks good Craig and some of the plants are starting to take off with good growth. Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae is a good tall background plant and C. wendtii 'green gecko' is a nice small one that would compliment your C. nurii, the nurii grows so slooooooow.


All of my Crypts are slow growers starting in the front is a C. Striolata, behind it are 2 C. Uenoi and in the back behind those is the Nurii. 

Craig


----------



## alexcoady

I've really enjoyed following the progress of this tank - loving some of the plants, many I've not seen before and will be looking into for my tank. Looking at the long lists of stock you have sends horror through my financial mind though..


----------



## Craigthor

alexcoady said:


> I've really enjoyed following the progress of this tank - loving some of the plants, many I've not seen before and will be looking into for my tank. Looking at the long lists of stock you have sends horror through my financial mind though..


Several weren't cheap but several I got really lucky on as well. :biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228

Soo Many buces!!!


----------



## JoraaÑ

Something 'Pumilla' is Pogostemon cf. pumila and I believe you also have polygonum kawagoeanum and Cabomba 'sliver tips'.


----------



## wabisabi

That is an impressive list of plants you have there, and even more impressive tank. 

Glad to hear the plants came in ok. 

Do you have to wear a mask and snorkel when you do your planting? That looks like a very deep tank!


----------



## Craigthor

Joraan said:


> Something 'Pumilla' is Pogostemon cf. pumila and I believe you also have polygonum kawagoeanum and Cabomba 'sliver tips'.


Thanks, I had gone back to try and search your old threads but couldn't seem to find it... roud:



wabisabi said:


> That is an impressive list of plants you have there, and even more impressive tank.
> 
> Glad to hear the plants came in ok.
> 
> Do you have to wear a mask and snorkel when you do your planting? That looks like a very deep tank!


I use a set of 18" tongs for my main planting. A bit to adjust to but in a 30" tall tank it is almost a requirement.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Soo Many buces!!!


I know and there are still 3 more I really want to add to my collection someday.

Craig


----------



## doncityz

Yeah.... i don't know about the number of tetras you have in there. seems to be not enough.


----------



## Craigthor

doncityz said:


> Yeah.... i don't know about the number of tetras you have in there. seems to be not enough.


That's good I still want to add another batch of Embers as these guys are so tiny...


----------



## 150EH

Craigthor said:


> All of my Crypts are slow growers starting in the front is a C. Striolata, behind it are 2 C. Uenoi and in the back behind those is the Nurii.
> 
> Craig


I never knew there were so many different Crypts, it seems like their popping out of the wood work here lately.

Craig do you have a pair of the longer tongs too, I think there 27 inches and come with a second cutting head, I've had them for 8+ years and they are still like $10 on line.


----------



## Craigthor

150EH said:


> I never knew there were so many different Crypts, it seems like their popping out of the wood work here lately.
> 
> Craig do you have a pair of the longer tongs too, I think there 27 inches and come with a second cutting head, I've had them for 8+ years and they are still like $10 on line.


The tongs I use are both SS pairs one is 18 and the other is 25" long.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Few fresh pics:


















































































Craig


----------



## Craigthor

I like how I take pictures then decide to move plants around after the fact. Think I finally am getting the right side of the tank where I want it but need to wait for the last few plants and the few boxes of Anubias to arrive so I can try and finalize it.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

Craigthor said:


> I like how I take pictures then decide to move plants around after the fact. Think I finally am getting the right side of the tank where I want it but need to wait for the last few plants and the few boxes of Anubias to arrive so I can try and finalize it.
> 
> Craig


I do that all the time. It gives you another perspective to critique. 

The Nurii is looking great and as I said before. It will look something special after 3-4 trims when everything is nice and filled in.


----------



## Craigthor

Thanks B! The fish jsut got a day or 2s worth of spirulina flakes. The little one like to dump flakes in but he got ahold of a whole handfull and dumped them in as I was trying to lift him and hold the bag at the same time. Oh well looks like they got most of it eaten already.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

Craigthor said:


> Thanks B! The fish jsut got a day or 2s worth of spirulina flakes. The little one like to dump flakes in but he got ahold of a whole handfull and dumped them in as I was trying to lift him and hold the bag at the same time. Oh well looks like they got most of it eaten already.
> 
> Craig


It wont hurt anything. I have tried to kill my fish with overfeeding and nothing happened. Also, did I tell you that I have a little fat black pug named Boomer? Yeah, the first time I ordered foods from ken I had about 2lbs of flakes and sticks and I just happened to set them not far enough out of his way before I went to work. When my wife got home she noticed he looked a little more tootsi roll'ish than normal and when she walked over to my tank and saw the box it was shipped in tore to shreds and 4 bags of the food ripped open and completely gone!

So the moral of the story is a 23lb dog ate 2lbs worth of these foods and was completely happy and acted as if nothing ever happened. But now when I am in the kitchen packing up foods you can bet I have a little black sidekick by my side hoping I drop something for him!


----------



## jkan0228

Nice dude! Just stop moving things and wait for them to grow!


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Nice dude! Just stop moving things and wait for them to grow!


I stopped moving most of them it is jsut a couple here and there I wasn't sold on. Now that I have them moved I think they will be staying.

Criag


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Wow just wow! I've never seen a tank this size dominated by only many tiny fish species and rare plants before! It's normally just 1 or 2 tiny species or bigger ones. It also must have put a huge dent into your wallet...multiple bucephalandras, C. uenoi, erios everywhere lol!


----------



## Craigthor

Just a few of the slight adjsutment, I'm really starting to feel the layout of this tank now.


































































Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Wow just wow! I've never seen a tank this size dominated by only many tiny fish species and rare plants before! It's normally just 1 or 2 tiny species or bigger ones. It also must have put a huge dent into your wallet...multiple bucephalandras, C. uenoi, erios everywhere lol!


I try not to think of that part...


----------



## orchidman

nice pics!


----------



## zachary908

It's looking great, Craig!


----------



## cableguy69846

Lol. I hate telling my fiancee how much money I have spent on pet supplies. She usually gives me "The Look".

Nice shots too man. Tank looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Craigthor said:


> I try not to think of that part...


But at least it looks lovely! :smile:


----------



## 150EH

Cardinal Tetra said:


> But at least it looks lovely! :smile:


Don't worry she letting that $300 Coach handbag get some dust on it in the back of the closet, so she can say "this old thing" with a straight face the first time you see it.


----------



## oldpunk78

Craig, you have a serious case of obsessive compulsive disorder. lol

Your tank is awesome. I can't wait to see if it fills in before you switch things up again. 

In all seriousness though, ask the wife for a new camera for Christmas this year. I think you owe us that, hahaha.


----------



## Craigthor

oldpunk78 said:


> Craig, you have a serious case of obsessive compulsive disorder. lol
> 
> Your tank is awesome. I can't wait to see if it fills in before you switch things up again.
> 
> In all seriousness though, ask the wife for a new camera for Christmas this year. I think you owe us that, hahaha.


 
It'll definitely fill in, now it is just mostly the wait and watch it grow game now. Now that my S. Bihar is out in the sun it is getting a nice purple tint to the leaves. Can't wait for this to fill in as there will be so many layers and so much color. 

Craig


----------



## 2in10

WOW, looking fantastic. Can't wait for it to fill in.

What is your BPS on the CO2 to get your drop check yellow?


----------



## Craigthor

2in10 said:


> WOW, looking fantastic. Can't wait for it to fill in.
> 
> What is your BPS on the CO2 to get your drop check yellow?


Not really sure got it cranked pretty good.

Craig


----------



## 2in10

Craigthor said:


> Not really sure got it cranked pretty good.
> 
> Craig


I have mine going fast enough that I can't get a good count and only get to a medium green on the drop checker.

Oh well, all is growing well so no complaints. I can definitely live with it as it is.


----------



## Craigthor

2in10 said:


> I have mine going fast enough that I can't get a good count and only get to a medium green on the drop checker.
> 
> Oh well, all is growing well so no complaints. I can definitely live with it as it is.


What is your diffusion method? I'm using a pair of AP.com Carbon Doser EXT5000s, got a good amount of pearling and a ton of growth.


----------



## 2in10

Craigthor said:


> What is your diffusion method? I'm using a pair of AP.com Carbon Doser EXT5000s, got a good amount of pearling and a ton of growth.


I am using a Cerges reactor. I get pearling after about 2 hours of the CO2 and lights being on and the plants stay almost upright in the flow by 3 hours. CO2 and lights come on at the same time. I may look into one of those in the future. Growth is good and I need to trim 30+ stems a week.


----------



## Craigthor

2in10 said:


> I am using a Cerges reactor. I get pearling after about 2 hours of the CO2 and lights being on and the plants stay almost upright in the flow by 3 hours. CO2 and lights come on at the same time. I may look into one of those in the future. Growth is good and I need to trim 30+ stems a week.


If your getting good growth I wouldn't worry about the levels too much. 
Craig


----------



## 2in10

Craigthor said:


> If your getting good growth I wouldn't worry about the levels too much.
> Craig


That is what I am thinking. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Craigthor

Just pulled the diffusers out of my lights and it is a huge improvement of the amount of light in the tank. Tank looks brigther and and much more shimmer.

Craig


----------



## 2in10

Craigthor said:


> Just pulled the diffusers out of my lights and it is a huge improvement of the amount of light in the tank. Tank looks brigther and and much more shimmer.
> 
> Craig


Are you sure the diffusers are not there for UV control? If the light is a large bulb the you should be OK a skinny tube means trouble usually.


----------



## Craigthor

2in10 said:


> Are you sure the diffusers are not there for UV control? If the light is a large bulb the you should be OK a skinny tube means trouble usually.


Nope the bulb has a glass wrap around that goes around it after the bulb goes in. The diffuser was 1/4" spaced thin aluminum that was all air space inbetween.

Craig


----------



## 2in10

Craigthor said:


> Nope the bulb has a glass wrap around that goes around it after the bulb goes in. The diffuser was 1/4" spaced thin aluminum that was all air space inbetween.
> 
> Craig


Cool, that should increase your growth nicely.


----------



## 150EH

2in10 said:


> I am using a Cerges reactor. I get pearling after about 2 hours of the CO2 and lights being on and the plants stay almost upright in the flow by 3 hours. CO2 and lights come on at the same time. I may look into one of those in the future. Growth is good and I need to trim 30+ stems a week.


I use one too and they are very efficient and just like a Cerge's but it has a sponge mid way to stop any bubbles and a small pump at the bottom that recirculates the water/gas mixture back to the upper chamber to get all the gas disolved.

2in10 you should try turning on your CO2 an hour before the lights come on to build up the desolved CO2 in the water column and when the lights come on the pearling is only minutes away and it costs almost nothing in gas.


----------



## Craigthor

LOST- 1 Buce Shine Green....

Came home after a long work day and put in some new Anubias sp, cleaned up the tank of dead/ floating leaves, and kicked back to relax. Shortly after I realized something was looking off. Finally realized my Buce was gone.  Spent about and hour combing through the thick plants.



Yes I finally found it. Got tucked behind some background plants all the way at the substrate. Was frantic for a minute. Now if I could only get the Downoi to stop melting.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228

Sorry to hear about that!


----------



## Craigthor

Decided today would be a great day to paint the ends of my tank.  Got a single light coat on each side and it makes the tank feel much more contained. I like it. Also with the cases as the end of the tank it will help hide water splashes.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Updating the list 10-25-11


Ranculatus Inundatus
Glosso
Downoi
Hemianthus Micranthemoides
Tiger Lotus
Eichornia diversifolia
Lindernia rotundifolia 'Variegated'
Murdannia sp 'Red'
Marsala Minuta
 Hyptis Lorentziana
 Myrophyllium Red
Bacopa Colorata
Clinopodium sp. Brownei
Purple Bamboo
Acmella Repens
Cabomba Silver Tip
Cabomba Golden
Cabomba Purple
Pogostemon cf 'Pumilla'
Pogostemon Erectus
Staurygone 'Purple'
Staurygone Repens 049
Staurogyne sp 'Bihar'
Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Cuba'
Ludwigia Hybrid
Ludwigia Super Red
Ludwigia Sengalis
Ludwigia Pantanal
Ludwigia Lacustrus
Erio Cinerium
Erio Parkeri
Erio Type II
Rotala Colorata
Rotala sp 'Singapore'
Rotala 'Bangladesh'
Rotala 'Yao Yai'
Rotala macranda sp 'Green'
Rotala macranda sp 'Japan Red'
Rotala sp 'Thailand'
Hydrocotyle Japan
Hygrophilia 'Tiger'
Hygrophilia 'Araguia'
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hygrophilia Polysperma 'Sunset'
Nechamandra alternifolia
Limnophila sp 'Wavy'
Limnophila repens 'Mini'
Limnophila sp Guinea (needle leaf)
Limnophilia Aromatica
Limnophilia Rugosa
Polygonum sp 'Porto Velho'
Polygonum sp 'Kawagoeanum'
Polygonum sp 'Ruby'
Blyxa japonica
Blyxa Aubertii
Blyxa alternifolia
Synogananthus Manuas
Syngonanthus sp 'Belem'
Synoganthus Uaupes
Anubias Nana
Anubias Nana 'Petite'
Anubias Gasser
Anubias Minima
Anubias Coffellia
Bucephalandra 'Shine Green'
Bucephalandra 'Copper'
Bucephalandra 'Tri Color'
Bucephalandra 'Midnight Blue'
Bucephalandra 'Longwave II'
Cryptocoryne Willisi x
Cryptocoryne 'Nurii'
Cryptocoryne 'Uenoi'
Cryptocoryne 'Striolata'
Nesaea Crassiculas
Nesaea Triflora

Craig


----------



## TheNailman

what a beautiful setup. love the pics


----------



## Byakuya

Craigthor said:


> Just a few of the slight adjsutment, I'm really starting to feel the layout of this tank now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig


Yeahh, I might be stealing your tank ^_^! haha Love the outdoor nature feel that it gives off!

But seriously, if you wake up with no tank


----------



## Craigthor

Byakuya said:


> Yeahh, I might be stealing your tank ^_^! haha Love the outdoor nature feel that it gives off!
> 
> But seriously, if you wake up with no tank


Your always welcome to come by and see it in person, your not that far away... :icon_surp


----------



## sewingalot

:drool: Does your hand ache from typing that massive list? I think you've officially beat most of us with the collections for awesomeness. I am so liking the layout now. Not so much missing the blackwater now.


----------



## Craigthor

sewingalot said:


> :drool: Does your hand ache from typing that massive list? I think you've officially beat most of us with the collections for awesomeness. I am so liking the layout now. Not so much missing the blackwater now.


Just a bit. I will be thinning out a few of the plant selections as time goes on and I see what I like and what works the best for me and my tastes. I already have a few that I'm not sold on and some that I want more of....


----------



## Da Plant Man

Dibs on plants you dont want. :bounce:


----------



## Craigthor

Da Plant Man said:


> Dibs on plants you dont want. :bounce:


I'm sure they will end up in the SnS. Some of the ones I will probably remove are:

H. Pinnatifida
R. Thailand/ Bangladesh
R. Colorata
H. Micranthemoides

These are probably the first on the chopping block as I will probably rework the tank in sections.

Craig


----------



## rockwood

Craig, if you don't mind, can you give me some suggestions on stems for the left side of my tank? Considering you have pretty much all of them I figured you'd be one to give some pretty solid advice.


----------



## Craigthor

rockwood said:


> Craig, if you don't mind, can you give me some suggestions on stems for the left side of my tank? Considering you have pretty much all of them I figured you'd be one to give some pretty solid advice.


Done 

Also listed some plants in the SnS...


----------



## Da Plant Man

If you hold some of those Rotala colorata, I could buy them for the classroom tank. I just bought some other rotala's and limnophila sessiflora for it, but idk if that's enough to fill it. Willing to hold it until November? PM me if interested. If not, that's cool. I know what its like to have plants you don't want :hihi:


----------



## Craigthor

Da Plant Man said:


> If you hold some of those Rotala colorata, I could buy them for the classroom tank. I just bought some other rotala's and limnophila sessiflora for it, but idk if that's enough to fill it. Willing to hold it until November? PM me if interested. If not, that's cool. I know what its like to have plants you don't want :hihi:


Can't gaurantee they will be here then... I would have pulled them out already but I've been trying to determine if I was going to keep them or not.

Craig


----------



## Da Plant Man

That's cool. How about a close up of every species? :biggrin:


----------



## Craigthor

Da Plant Man said:


> That's cool. How about a close up of every species? :biggrin:


Something about everytime I get clsoe to the tank all the fish decide it's time to become models...


----------



## Craigthor

Just got 2/3rds of the tank redone lots of stems removed and some big changes done. Really hoping it will work out as I am envisioning at this point. Going to cut out alot of my stems well kinda... Mostly cutting down the number of species in the tank...

Craig


----------



## TactusMortus

Lets see some pics? Jungles look good sometimes however I started to envision a tank overcome with anubias of all varieties. I think I might just have to beat you to it.


----------



## jkan0228

If Craig did a low maintenance all anubias and buce tank, it would probably look prettyyyyy nice


----------



## Craigthor

TactusMortus said:


> Lets see some pics? Jungles look good sometimes however I started to envision a tank overcome with anubias of all varieties. I think I might just have to beat you to it.


New pics soon, I've got to work today then do end of month inventory. Once I get home I want to finish out the other third of the tank and let everything settle in first.

This will still have the jungly look to it just a bit more organized and thought out.



jkan0228 said:


> If Craig did a low maintenance all anubias and buce tank, it would probably look prettyyyyy nice


Any only take 10 years to grow out. :angryfire

Still will be lots of collectoritis going on just much more thought out and a better transition with the layout. Also we removed the storage cases from the sdies so I wanted to make this tank viewable from more sides instead of front only. A bit of a challenge but it should work out well in the end.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Just finished my rescape I'm really digging the new look also my plant list is about to get significantly shorter.  Watch the SnS for something cool to come.

Craig


----------



## orchidman

pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> pics!!!!!!!!!


Soon actually probably this weekend as I need to get some plants sold first.


----------



## orchidman

okay.... fine i guess i can wait


----------



## JasonG75

How the BLYXA JAPONICA with the Rummys and Cardinals? Some have mentioned (especially the Rummys) will nibble on it.


----------



## orchidman

just saw your FS thread! what a deal!!!!! i dont have space or money, but great deal anyways. go see it if you've got the $26 guys!


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> just saw your FS thread! what a deal!!!!! i dont have space or money, but great deal anyways. go see it if you've got the $26 guys!


Thanks... Sitting back and enjoying the tank tempted to post some pictures but leaving you guys in suspense gives me a nice warm feeling. :biggrin:


----------



## Craigthor

From the couch...


----------



## zachary908

Looking good, dude. Someday you will have to post up some close ups of the different sections of plants!


----------



## Craigthor

zachary908 said:


> Looking good, dude. Someday you will have to post up some close ups of the different sections of plants!


Oh I will jsut need to get the plants out that I don't plan on keeping and want to try a couple of others in certain spots.

Craig


----------



## orchidman

Craigthor said:


> From the couch...



looks great!!!!! i like it soo much better than the other one, and that was amazing! glad you decided to post a picture!


what a view from the couch!! im coming over!


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> looks great!!!!! i like it soo much better than the other one, and that was amazing! glad you decided to post a picture!
> 
> 
> what a view from the couch!! im coming over!


Come on over. :biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

i wish!


----------



## Craigthor

Went through and updated what I will probably be keeping in stock here...

Updated as of 10-27-11


Ranculatus Inundatus
Glosso
Downoi
Eichornia diversifolia
Hyptis Lorentziana
Myrophyllium Red
Clinopodium sp. Brownei
Purple Bamboo
Cabomba Silver Tip
Cabomba Golden
Cabomba Purple
Pogostemon cf 'Pumilla'
Staurygone 'Purple'
Staurygone Repens 049
Staurogyne sp 'Bihar'
Ludwigia Hybrid
Ludwigia Super Red
Ludwigia Sengalis
Ludwigia Pantanal
Ludwigia Lacustrus
Erio Type III
Erio Type II
Hygrophilia 'Tiger'
Hygrophilia 'Araguia'
Hygrophilia Polysperma 'Sunset'
Limnophila sp 'Wavy'
Limnophilia Aromatica
Limnophilia Rugosa
Persicaria sp 'Porto Velho'
Persicaria sp 'Kawagoeanum'
Persicaria sp 'Sao Paulo'
Persicaria sp 'Ruby'
Blyxa japonica
Blyxa Aubertii
Blyxa alternifolia
Synogananthus Manuas
Syngonanthus sp 'Belem'
Synoganthus Uaupes
Anubias Nana
Anubias Nana 'Petite'
Anubias Gasser
Anubias Minima
Anubias Coffellia
Bucephalandra 'Shine Green'
Bucephalandra 'Copper'
Bucephalandra 'Tri Color'
Cryptocoryne 'Nurii'
Cryptocoryne 'Uenoi'
Cryptocoryne 'Striolata'
Nesaea Crassiculas
Nesaea Triflora
Craig


----------



## driftwoods

I wish the view was like that from my couch. Spectacular!!


----------



## Craigthor

driftwoods said:


> I wish the view was like that from my couch. Spectacular!!


Thanks,

If anyone has any Hygro 'Araguia' or Staurygone "Porto Velho" I need about 6-8 stems of each... :biggrin:


----------



## chad320

Wow Craig, low and creepy. Just how I like it. Awesome work!


----------



## Craigthor

A bit more fine tuning more plants listed in the SnS. 

Updated as of 10-29-11


Ranculatus Inundatus
Glosso
Hydrothix Garderi
Nechamandra alternifolia
Cuphea anagalloidea
Downoi
Eichornia diversifolia
Purple Bamboo
Cabomba Silver Tip
Staurygone 'Purple'
Staurygone 'Porto Velho'
Staurygone Repens 049
Staurogyne sp 'Bihar'
Ludwigia Hybrid
Ludwigia Super Red
Ludwigia Pantanal
Ludwigia Lacustrus
Erio Type III
Erio Type II
Hygrophilia 'Tiger' / Bold
Hygrophilia 'Araguia'
Hygrophilia Polysperma 'Sunset'
Limnophila sp 'Wavy'
Persicaria sp 'Porto Velho'
Persicaria sp 'Kawagoeanum'
Persicaria sp 'Sao Paulo'
Persicaria sp 'Ruby'
Blyxa japonica
Blyxa Aubertii
Blyxa alternifolia
Syngonanthus Uaupes
Syngonanthus madeira
Anubias Nana
Anubias Nana 'Petite'
Anubias Gasser
Anubias Minima
Anubias Coffellia
Cryptocoryne Bukit Ibam "Yellow Ring"
Cryptocoryne 'Nurii'
Cryptocoryne 'Uenoi'
Cryptocoryne 'Striolata'
Nesaea Crassiculas

Down to 42 species but should have some plants to start trimming and selling soon. My Staurygone Purple is taking off and about ready to be topped again. In 3 weeks I have topped it twice so far and have more fresh growth out of it.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

A bit more fine tuning more plants listed in the SnS. 

Updated as of 11-1-2011


Glosso
Hydrothix Garderi
Nechamandra alternifolia
Cuphea anagalloidea
Downoi
Purple Bamboo
Cabomba Silver Tip
Staurygone 'Purple'
Staurygone 'Porto Velho'
Staurygone Repens 049
Staurogyne sp 'Bihar'
Ludwigia Super Red
Ludwigia Pantanal
Ludwigia Lacustrus
Erio Type III
Erio Type II
Hygrophilia 'Tiger' / Bold
Hygrophilia 'Araguia'
Hygrophilia Polysperma 'Sunset'
Limnophila sp 'Wavy'
Persicaria sp 'Porto Velho'
Blyxa japonica
Blyxa alternifolia
Syngonanthus Uaupes
Syngonanthus Manuas
Syngonanthus Madeira
Anubias Nana
Anubias Nana 'Petite'
Anubias Gasser
Anubias Minima
Anubias Coffellia
Cryptocoryne Bukit Ibam "Yellow Ring"
Cryptocoryne Zukalii
Cryptocoryne 'Nurii'
Cryptocoryne 'Uenoi'
Cryptocoryne 'Striolata'
Nesaea Crassiculas

Really thinning down the number of plants on the list but the tank is looking better and better. Hope to post some pictures in a couple of days.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Got some new lights for soem low light viewing hours, each has a single 16watt T4 bulb in a 20" fixture mounted 3 of them in the back of the tank.


















Some low light pics of the scape...


































































Craig


----------



## 2in10

Scape looks awesome, congrats


----------



## zachary908

I agree it looks much better like this, Craig! Reminds me a bit of my scape actually! Although yours is much more neat and organized! And you have some great driftwood. That's one thing I regret about my scape....


----------



## Craigthor

2in10 said:


> Scape looks awesome, congrats


Thanks



zachary908 said:


> I agree it looks much better like this, Craig! Reminds me a bit of my scape actually! Although yours is much more neat and organized! And you have some great driftwood. That's one thing I regret about my scape....


Thanks, I'm working hard at making the most out of fewer stems, has a much cleaner look this way. Will probably remove a few more as I go and experiment.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228

T4's? Never heard of them but that looks awesome!


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> T4's? Never heard of them but that looks awesome!


They are sold as under cabinet and/ or accent lighting at hte big hardwarde stores. Paid about $18 ea for the fixture and bulb. Just enough light for some low light viewing but not enough to light up the whole room. Nice way to relax before bed.

Craig


----------



## orchidman

nice! t4s sound cool!


i love the new scape! awesome!!


----------



## The Gipper

Spent two days reading all the posts!! Gret tank.

Thought Anubias were low light, they don't burn in your lighting?


----------



## The Gipper

One more question...are you still using the subcurrenet internal for surface skimming?


----------



## 150EH

It looks nice Craig, I also have a fixture that run just 2 x 65w bulbs to extend viewing hours a little, it not much light (0.87 wpg) but the tanks looks nice dimly lit in the evening. 

Those little lights are expensive too, for what they are, like $20 and up.


----------



## Craigthor

The Gipper said:


> Spent two days reading all the posts!! Gret tank.
> 
> Thought Anubias were low light, they don't burn in your lighting?


Nope they seem to do just fine under the sun over the tank, lots of pearling out of them



The Gipper said:


> One more question...are you still using the subcurrenet internal for surface skimming?


Nope. 



150EH said:


> It looks nice Craig, I also have a fixture that run just 2 x 65w bulbs to extend viewing hours a little, it not much light (0.87 wpg) but the tanks looks nice dimly lit in the evening.
> 
> Those little lights are expensive too, for what they are, like $20 and up.


Yes a little extra lighting is nice not so bright to blind me but just enough to do a but of touch up and relaxing.

Craig


----------



## msjinkzd

very lovely tank, sir!


----------



## green_valley

I like the scape. Very cool and green


----------



## Craigthor

msjinkzd said:


> very lovely tank, sir!


Thanks!



green_valley said:


> I like the scape. Very cool and green


It is indeed. :thumbsup:

A few minor changes probably post more pics this coming week on my 2 days off.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Updated as of 11-6-2011


Glosso
Hydrothix Garderi
Nechamandra alternifolia
Cuphea anagalloidea
Downoi
Purple Bamboo
Cabomba Silver Tip
Staurygone 'Purple'
Staurygone 'Porto Velho'
Staurygone Repens 049
Staurogyne sp 'Bihar'
Ludwigia Super Red
Ludwigia Pantanal
Ludwigia Lacustrus
Erio Type III
Erio Type II
Hygrophilia 'Tiger'
Hygrophilia 'Bold'
Hygrophilia Polysperma 'Sunset'
Limnophila sp 'Wavy'
Persicaria sp 'Porto Velho'
Blyxa japonica
Blyxa alternifolia
Syngonanthus Uaupes
Syngonanthus Manuas
Syngonanthus Madeira
Anubias Nana
Anubias Nana 'Petite'
Anubias Gasser
Anubias Minima
Anubias Coffellia
Nesaea Crassiculas


Craig


----------



## Craigthor

So having some thoughts....

Considering pulling the wood out and going all Dutch. I've got enough species, or atleast almost taht I could pull off a great looking scape with enough time and trimming. I've got the right half the tank pretty much completely Dutch and think moving the left side could look really nice as well. Just need to spread a few plants out abit to fill in the gaps.

Thoughts or opinions...

Craig


----------



## jkan0228

GO DUTCH! Dude too much conversation too little pics.


----------



## Craigthor

Won't happen till Tuesday/ Wednesday as those are my next days off and don't feel like tearing the wood out this second, well I do but probably won't happen. 

Craig


----------



## zachary908

When you pull all that wood out just send it over to me! :hihi:

I can't wait to see the tank when you go dutch, I think it will look great! Maybe keep a few smaller pieces of DW for "streets"


----------



## Craigthor

4 Hours later.... I'm beat and need to catch some sleep pics on Tuesday. 

I've got a spot to fill Downoi or Staurygone Porto Velho? Downoi has been my enemy so I'm thinking sticking the Porto Velho I have in that spot.

Craig


----------



## rockwood

Wow.... I can't believe you pulled the wood. I LOVED it. If I remember right its a bunch of smaller pieces so if you start selling it off I want to try and get some from you. Though, knowing you, you'll probably stash it for when you change your mind again lol.


----------



## orchidman

Craigthor said:


> So having some thoughts....
> 
> Considering pulling the wood out and going all Dutch. I've got enough species, or atleast almost taht I could pull off a great looking scape with enough time and trimming. I've got the right half the tank pretty much completely Dutch and think moving the left side could look really nice as well. Just need to spread a few plants out abit to fill in the gaps.
> 
> Thoughts or opinions...
> 
> Craig



woahhH!!! ditche the wood? i love the wood. you shouldve done something like tom barr's dutch. it has wood and is dutchy.

im sure it will look awesome though. lets see pics!


----------



## Craigthor

Hack, slashed, and chopped now I need lots of growth....


----------



## bsmith

Big fan of the low light/off peak lighting hours lighting. Good idea. 

May I make one suggestion please? Since you obviously love your tanks and the art that they represent, why dont you do yourself and us a favor and purchase a proper camera?

I take pics of vehicles all the time for my job (IT sales manager at Jim Butler KIA) and put them/upload them to the Internet so I use cameras all the time. Anyone who has looked at any of my journals knows clearly that I'm not a very good photographer. BUT, when my wife and I had our daughter it was one of the best decisions we made to purchase a nice mid level DSLR and in our case that was the Nikon D3100. You need not be a photog to take really decent/good shots since this camera (IME/O and from just about any review you can find of it) has about the best AUTO mode of any camera in its class. 

They arent too expensive, we got ours for ~$580 from Best Buy with a good all around Nikkor 18-55 kit lens. I think they can be found at BB now with the same lens for ~$550. If I had to do it again I would have spent the extra $150-$200 on a better (only for macro shots and also it would have a farther zoom) lens but again, for all around usefulness the 18-55 it came with is great!

Shopping results for Nikon D3100. 

Believe me it will probably be the best $500 you have ever spent! 

(Please anyone who is a Canon, Sony or other camera fan or just a Nikon hater please dont derail the thread by doing what can happen when Eheim fan boys and Rena fan boys meet, we have all seen this. I'm just trying to suggest Craig get a proper camera and happen to have a d3100 which I love so its all I have experience with)


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> Big fan of the low light/off peak lighting hours lighting. Good idea.
> 
> May I make one suggestion please? Since you obviously love your tanks and the art that they represent, why dont you do yourself and us a favor and purchase a proper camera?
> 
> I take pics of vehicles all the time for my job (IT sales manager at Jim Butler KIA) and put them/upload them to the Internet so I use cameras all the time. Anyone who has looked at any of my journals knows clearly that I'm not a very good photographer. BUT, when my wife and I had our daughter it was one of the best decisions we made to purchase a nice mid level DSLR and in our case that was the Nikon D3100. You need not be a photog to take really decent/good shots since this camera (IME/O and from just about any review you can find of it) has about the best AUTO mode of any camera in its class.
> 
> They arent too expensive, we got ours for ~$580 from Best Buy with a good all around Nikkor 18-55 kit lens. I think they can be found at BB now with the same lens for ~$550. If I had to do it again I would have spent the extra $150-$200 on a better (only for macro shots and also it would have a farther zoom) lens but again, for all around usefulness the 18-55 it came with is great!
> 
> Shopping results for Nikon D3100.
> 
> Believe me it will probably be the best $500 you have ever spent!
> 
> (Please anyone who is a Canon, Sony or other camera fan or just a Nikon hater please dont derail the thread by doing what can happen when Eheim fan boys and Rena fan boys meet, we have all seen this. I'm just trying to suggest Craig get a proper camera and happen to have a d3100 which I love so its all I have experience with)


 
Eventually I plan on one we have a nice HD Digital Camcorder but hte wife dropped it and screwed up the lense in it is the main reason I haven't spent the money on an entry level DSLR.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

Well just to let you know the d3100 also does take HD video. The only drawback is that it only records 10 minutes at a time. Dont know why but im sure Nikon has a good reason for it.


----------



## orchidman

you should splurge and get a d7000, since we are just dreaming here. because thats an amazing camera!


----------



## TickleMyElmo

orchidman said:


> you should splurge and get a d7000, since we are just dreaming here. because thats an amazing camera!


Nooooooooooooooooooo!

Chuck Norris cries a tear every time someone uses anything above a D5100 in auto mode. 

Way, way overkill lol...


----------



## Craigthor

ticklemyelmo said:


> nooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Chuck norris cries a tear every time someone uses anything above a d5100 in auto mode.
> 
> Way, way overkill lol...


lol...


----------



## Craigthor




----------



## zachary908

That's going to look pretty sweet when everything grows in, Craig. Do you happen to have a current plant list handy?


----------



## Craigthor

I do down to 18 species in the tank. 

Updated as of 11-8-2011

Glosso
Hydrothix Garderi
Bacopa Carolina
Nechamandra alternifolia
Staurygone 'Purple'
Staurygone Repens 049
Staurogyne sp 'Bihar'
Ludwigia Pantanal
Ludwigia Lacustrus
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba' 
Erio Type III
Erio Type II
Hygrophilia 'Tiger'
Hygrophilia 'Bold'
Limnophila sp 'Wavy'
Blyxa japonica
Syngonanthus Madeira
Nesaea Crassiculas

Still thinking about a few changes as well.

Thinking I want to make the following swaps:

-Staurygone 049 thining about swapping to a small bushy stem like Elatine Tiandra or Dilipidis Diandra
-Glosso switching to HC
-Syn Madiera switched out for Star Grass

Just need to find enough of each of them to try them out.

Craig


----------



## orchidman

TickleMyElmo said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Chuck Norris cries a tear every time someone uses anything above a D5100 in auto mode.
> 
> Way, way overkill lol...


who said anyhting about auto mode? :hihi: :flick:



zachary908 said:


> That's going to look pretty sweet when everything grows in, Craig. Do you happen to have a current plant list handy?


roud:


----------



## 150EH

bsmith said:


> Well just to let you know the d3100 also does take HD video. The only drawback is that it only records 10 minutes at a time. Dont know why but im sure Nikon has a good reason for it.


It might be to keep the sensor from getting too hot, it could start to get noisy with the added heat, just a guess.


----------



## jkan0228

I think you should actually let everything grow in and then decide on how you wanna change things up.  

Btw LMK it you want some S. Bihar. Mine are reaching the surface.


----------



## reefdiver

Nice tank, looking forward to seeing the new direction that your heading.


----------



## orchidman

jkan0228 said:


> I think you should actually let everything grow in and then decide on how you wanna change things up.
> 
> Btw LMK it you want some S. Bihar. Mine are reaching the surface.


agreed! let it grow for a while  looks good though, should be awesome in no time!


----------



## riverbrewer

Nice scape. What happened to all of the crypts that you had in this tank?


----------



## jkan0228

I think we should have a rule: If Craig moves anything in this tank until it grows out, Craig owes everyone a buce.... XD


----------



## Craigthor

riverbrewer said:


> Nice scape. What happened to all of the crypts that you had in this tank?


Traded. 



jkan0228 said:


> I think we should have a rule: If Craig moves anything in this tank until it grows out, Craig owes everyone a buce.... XD


But what if I mve the whole tank? :eek5:


----------



## jkan0228

Craigthor said:


> Traded.
> 
> 
> 
> But what if I mve the whole tank? :eek5:


Then you owe me all your buce~ :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Some HC would look might fine in there


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Then you owe me all your buce~ :hihi:


So half of nothing equals nothing... :flick:



Bahugo said:


> Some HC would look might fine in there


Hand it over... I'll even pay shipping.


----------



## cableguy69846

Wow. The tank looks so empty.

But still amazing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Craigthor

cableguy69846 said:


> Wow. The tank looks so empty.
> 
> But still amazing.:thumbsup:


I did ALOT of choping on some plants to fill them out.


----------



## cableguy69846

Craigthor said:


> I did ALOT of choping on some plants to fill them out.


Lol. I see that. It looks good still though. What are the dimensions on that tank? And if you are looking for HC and Bahugo doesn't have any, gimme a month, and I should have some.:icon_smil


----------



## Craigthor

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I see that. It looks good still though. What are the dimensions on that tank? And if you are looking for HC and Bahugo doesn't have any, gimme a month, and I should have some.:icon_smil


72x18x29 tall.

Bah has some just trying to find out exactly how much... :flick:


----------



## cableguy69846

Craigthor said:


> 72x18x29 tall.
> 
> Bah has some just trying to find out exactly how much... :flick:


:icon_eek: I never really appreciated how big that tank actually was.

He should have a ton. I know he was growing it emersed, and he started way before I did. Careful though, his plants are on roids. Lol. I got some glosso from him, and now it has taken over an entire shoebox, and is threatening to spread. It is even trying to grow up the walls in my 2.5 gallon.:hihi:


----------



## Craigthor

cableguy69846 said:


> :icon_eek: I never really appreciated how big that tank actually was.
> 
> He should have a ton. I know he was growing it emersed, and he started way before I did. Careful though, his plants are on roids. Lol. I got some glosso from him, and now it has taken over an entire shoebox, and is threatening to spread. It is even trying to grow up the walls in my 2.5 gallon.:hihi:


I've got tons of glosso I planted but really like the look of HC better so figured it would be a good time to split it out.

Craig


----------



## cableguy69846

Craigthor said:


> I've got tons of glosso I planted but really like the look of HC better so figured it would be a good time to split it out.
> 
> Craig


What kind of substrate do you have? I find that it does better in sandy substrate where the roots will take hold sooner. But I think no matter what, you will end up with some floating for a week or two.


----------



## Craigthor

cableguy69846 said:


> What kind of substrate do you have? I find that it does better in sandy substrate where the roots will take hold sooner. But I think no matter what, you will end up with some floating for a week or two.


ADA Aquasoil. roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

Craigthor said:


> ADA Aquasoil. roud:


Nice. It should work well in that.:icon_smil I am going to try that stuff in the 20 gallon when I get room to put it on a stand instead of the floor.:hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

With sandy substrates, its inert and water doesn't flow through it as well. And eventually air pockets will build up


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> With sandy substrates, its inert and water doesn't flow through it as well. And eventually air pockets will build up


I use sand as a cap for my dirt adventures, and I think it works great. You just can't make it too deep.


----------



## jkan0228

Yup, with capping I'd say an inch max? Although I like to have uniform substrate since when you pull out plants it won't get all messy


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Yup, with capping I'd say an inch max? Although I like to have uniform substrate since when you pull out plants it won't get all messy


I did an inch on some of them, then figured out I can get away with .75 inch or less. Some of the pots have a little less than half an inch.


----------



## sewingalot

Craigthor said:


> So having some thoughts....
> 
> Considering pulling the wood out and going all Dutch. I've got enough species, or atleast almost taht I could pull off a great looking scape with enough time and trimming. I've got the right half the tank pretty much completely Dutch and think moving the left side could look really nice as well. Just need to spread a few plants out abit to fill in the gaps.
> 
> Thoughts or opinions...
> 
> Craig


Fantastic!!! I am so excited as I love non-hardscaped tanks. What are you going to do with all the BBA that was on the driftwood? I hope love it and nuture it elsewhere.  Liking the new layout already. roud:


----------



## Bahugo

You got like a pound'o'HC heading your way


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> You got like a pound'o'HC heading your way


thats a lot of HC!!


----------



## Craigthor

Bahugo said:


> You got like a pound'o'HC heading your way


:biggrin:


----------



## The Gipper

Need UV filter for my 120 but soon to get 180, What UV are you using and do you recommend it?


----------



## Craigthor

The Gipper said:


> Need UV filter for my 120 but soon to get 180, What UV are you using and do you recommend it?


I use a pair of 36 watt Coralife Turbotwists and love them.. Hihgy recommend them as well.

Craig


----------



## The Gipper

discontinued product with marine depot, out of stock with like 6 others I tried with no date of restock...oh well!!


----------



## Craigthor

I would contact them directly could jsut be out as they are being redesigned...


----------



## Craigthor

Lost a bunch of fishies today.  Someone bumped the CO2 Reg, pretty sure it was the 2 yr old, and one of the needle valves was shooting out a solid stream of CO2. Gassed some fish but most survived.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228

Any estimate on how many were lost?


----------



## Craigthor

5ish Rummies, 1 Ember, 2 Cories, dozen Emporers everyone else seems to be startign to come back to life.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228

Yea when gassed my fish I just cranked up a mega air pump and all was good in 6 hours. Of course I turned off my co2.


----------



## orchidman

Craigthor said:


> Lost a bunch of fishies today.  Someone bumped the CO2 Reg, pretty sure it was the 2 yr old, and one of the needle valves was shooting out a solid stream of CO2. Gassed some fish but most survived.
> 
> Craig


uh oh! 



Craigthor said:


> 5ish Rummies, 1 Ember, 2 Cories, dozen Emporers everyone else seems to be startign to come back to life.
> 
> Craig


glad most of the fish made it though. couldve been much worse


----------



## Craigthor

So many little updates so little time.


----------



## Craigthor

Got down to 18 species of plants, plan on staying with this number considering removing one stem and possibly doing some moss walls on the 150. Moss walls seem to be found to fill negative space in alot of Dutch scapes.

The following plants are in use:


Hemianthus Callicitroides
Hygro 'Tiger'
Najas Roraima
Red Rubin Sword
Erio Type III
Ludwigia Pantanal
Bacopa Carolina
Erio Type II
Bacopa Japan
Staurygone Purple
Nesesea Crasicaulis
Blyxa Japonica
Limnophilia Wavy
Star Grass
Hydrothrix Garneri
Staurygone Bihar
Elatine Triandra
Dilipidis Diandra

Going to be adding a group of Irian Red Rainbows to this group and thinning out the tetras species. Possibly only keeping the Cardinals at this point. Also the Orange Laser Cories will probably be removed as I don't ever see much of them and they sure like to dig up the plants.

I will be removing the T4 undercabinet lighting as I have been having issues with them turning on, one of them has to be constantly messed with. I will be replacing them with a trio of 24" Coralife Freshwater T5NO fixtures. I will more then likely be building a canopy for this tank as well to hide all the lighting above it, will probably wait for the replacement lights to make that decision though.

Quick pic:










Trimmed alot of these to the nubbins to split them out but the rate of regrowth is amazing with this group of plants. I will have S. Purple forsale shortly as I jsut topped it to finish out my grouping.

Craig


----------



## zachary908

I must say, that is going to look fantastic once it grows out, Craig!


----------



## jkan0228

I see that you got rid of the P. Erectus.  

Haha oh well... 

Dude a moss wall of this degree would be AWESOME. although the initial cost would be a lot.... But trimmings would also pay for alot....


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> I see that you got rid of the P. Erectus.
> 
> Haha oh well...
> 
> Dude a moss wall of this degree would be AWESOME. although the initial cost would be a lot.... But trimmings would also pay for alot....


Yrah I tried to keep the Erectus but shape wise didn't fit into the overall scheme of things. I've thought about dropping the Hydrothrix Gardneri and doing a Tiawan moss wall, probably be pretty expensive up front but would be awesome in the long run. Finding the right material to make it out of would be the hardest part.

Ideas or suggestions?


----------



## cableguy69846

Tank looks good man.:thumbsup:


----------



## jkan0228

Craigthor said:


> Yrah I tried to keep the Erectus but shape wise didn't fit into the overall scheme of things. I've thought about dropping the Hydrothrix Gardneri and doing a Tiawan moss wall, probably be pretty expensive up front but would be awesome in the long run. Finding the right material to make it out of would be the hardest part.
> 
> Ideas or suggestions?


Window screens?


----------



## Craigthor

cableguy69846 said:


> Tank looks good man.:thumbsup:


:icon_twis



jkan0228 said:


> Window screens?


Yeah not sure how well they will hold up, I would love to use SS mesh but EEEEKKKKKKKK it would be expensive. Will go browse as at the Home Depot tomorrow.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228

Yea SS mesh would probably cost you 100 total... and impossible to ship if you wanna keep it in one piece


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Yea SS mesh would probably cost you 100 total... and impossible to ship if you wanna keep it in one piece


McMaster Carr was closer to $250 for the piece I would need. :icon_frow


----------



## orchidman

woah! the would be a huge moss wall! i think it will look great the way it is though


----------



## cableguy69846

Craigthor said:


> McMaster Carr was closer to $250 for the piece I would need. :icon_frow


Are you talking about a moss wall?


----------



## 150EH

I would use black vinyl screen with the biggest holes I could find and suction cups, I have never seen this plant before or even heard of it until now, is it going to be hard to find? I had a little bit of a hard time just finding a plant profile on this stuff.

The SS would also be hard to keep flat but you could rig the vinyl almost like a fishing net by attaching it to the top rim with some type of hook to hang from and find something safe to weight the bottom with, we use lead weights on plants so I guess lead fishing weights painted flat black would do and they would also be hidden by the plants in the substrate. The person on this site found a nice open mesh and trapped the moss between the 2 pieces this might be a little too much for a larger tank but the mesh he used was nice for the project.


----------



## BradH

Check out Hobby Lobby if you have one in your state. They have this white or black colored plastic mesh that can be used for a moss wall.


----------



## mscichlid

This is what I plan to use for my 120:
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=66431&gclid=CN6VhZ3ZuKwCFUKo4AoddW8mIQ


----------



## Craigthor

Got my moss wall figured out I think. I ordered up some 24x24" Black Egg Crate Lighting Diffuser panels, I will use these and sandwich the moss between them and fiberglass screening on the back to secure the moss. This will keep the panels super rigid but let the moss grow out through the holes n the egg crate. This will take a couple of weeks to put together as I found a source for a large amount of Taiwan moss but won't get it till after thanksgiving next week.

Craig


----------



## cableguy69846

Craigthor said:


> Got my moss wall figured out I think. I ordered up some 24x24" Black Egg Crate Lighting Diffuser panels, I will use these and sandwich the moss between them and fiberglass screening on the back to secure the moss. This will keep the panels super rigid but let the moss grow out through the holes n the egg crate. This will take a couple of weeks to put together as I found a source for a large amount of Taiwan moss but won't get it till after thanksgiving next week.
> 
> Craig


You don't think the holes in that will be too big and allow the moss to float out?

And that moss wall is going to be EPIC.:icon_bigg


----------



## rockwood

How long do you anticipate it taking to grow in? I thought moss grew fairly slowly.


----------



## jkan0228

Moss does grow pretty slow. But it can grow somewhat fast if there's good light co2 and ferts.


----------



## rockwood

Craig, how many bags of AS did you end up using for your tank? I'm considering the switch (actually I _really_ want to switch I'm just trying to figure out how) and I'm trying to decide how much of my arm and leg I'm going to need to give up. 

I'm looking at 6 bags right now for my 75g. Sound right?

EDIT:
Nevermind... you answered in a different thread


----------



## Craigthor

rockwood said:


> How long do you anticipate it taking to grow in? I thought moss grew fairly slowly.


As I fine tune this scape I can see it lasting a while so the time should be worth the wait if it comes out in the long run. THe one thing that seems true to good Dutch aquascapes is the long term commitment they get going on.

Craig


----------



## Byakuya

OMG WHAT HAPPENED >:[email protected]# WHERE DID ALL THE WOOD AND TALL PLANTS GO?!!? 

crycry :"(

EDIT: nevermind! :O! just looked up a dutch style tank! will have to come see it IRL when it grows out fully


----------



## Craigthor

Byakuya said:


> OMG WHAT HAPPENED >:[email protected]# WHERE DID ALL THE WOOD AND TALL PLANTS GO?!!?
> 
> crycry :"(


Wood is waiting for you to come buy it. :biggrin: The plants will get tall again I jsut chopped them up really good this time.


----------



## Byakuya

Craigthor said:


> Wood is waiting for you to come buy it. :biggrin: The plants will get tall again I jsut chopped them up really good this time.


I never got any pictures! haha  I am feeling a woodscape for my 30 gal so hit me up  Id be glad to buy!


----------



## Craigthor

Byakuya said:


> I never got any pictures! haha  I am feeling a woodscape for my 30 gal so hit me up  Id be glad to buy!


It's laying out on the deck right now I will grab some pics tomorrow as I'm lazy right now.


----------



## Byakuya

Craigthor said:


> It's laying out on the deck right now I will grab some pics tomorrow as I'm lazy right now.


You better :angryfire !


----------



## rockwood

Yeah Craig, I'd love to pick some of that up for my 75g.


----------



## Craigthor

Just added some more AS to my tank, put the cabinets back on the sides and the tank is really starting to get a Dutchy feel to it. My Black Egg Crate is set to be delivered today, Quality black suction cups tomorrow, and my Coralife T5NO on Friday for my low light viewing pleasure.

Once the tank clears up some more I will snap some new pics...

Craig


----------



## green_valley

Any pictures yet?:hihi::hihi:


----------



## Craigthor

Got the camera out and started playing in the menu. Found out I can manually adjust the ISO settings which made a huge difference in the picture quality. No more Auto on that. Hope these are some of the better ones I've done. Tank is still a bit cloudy and I really hacked these plants short to spread them out but give the tank a few weeks and it will start comign around. 










































































































Craig


----------



## orchidman

stuff looks great!!!


----------



## plecostomouse

as much as i like the new scape, i like the old one better.



Craigthor said:


>





Craigthor said:


>


----------



## zachary908

Plecostomouse, Give it some time to grow in before you decide. roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

Amazing. I love it.


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> stuff looks great!!!





plecostomouse said:


> as much as i like the new scape, i like the old one better.





zachary908 said:


> Plecostomouse, Give it some time to grow in before you decide. roud:





cableguy69846 said:


> Amazing. I love it.


Thanks all!


----------



## CL

Tasty. The side covers to the tank make it look widescreen. Should look real purty when the lants grow in, though I did like the scape quoted above.


----------



## Craigthor

A few plant changes now to wait for the Hygro to convert.


























































































Craig


----------



## orchidman

nice growth


----------



## Dempsey

That is going to grow in thick! I can't wait to see how it looks! The surface ripple effect on the back drop from the lights makes it look like you have MH's.


----------



## wabisabi

Whoa! Looks like you did a complete overhaul since I last visited your thread. Looking very Dutchy (yup, made up my own word. Lol). Some Alternanthera reineckii 'Rosaefolia' would look nice in your Dutch setup. This tank will be epic when it's all grown in!


----------



## cableguy69846

Tank looks good man. Keep it up.


----------



## Craigthor

Dempsey said:


> That is going to grow in thick! I can't wait to see how it looks! The surface ripple effect on the back drop from the lights makes it look like you have MH's.


I do have MH they just aren't on in the pics. 



wabisabi said:


> Whoa! Looks like you did a complete overhaul since I last visited your thread. Looking very Dutchy (yup, made up my own word. Lol). Some Alternanthera reineckii 'Rosaefolia' would look nice in your Dutch setup. This tank will be epic when it's all grown in!


I do have a bush of Alteranthera it is just begining to tracnshfor over.



cableguy69846 said:


> Tank looks good man. Keep it up.


roud:


----------



## Craigthor

It has been a good day, I managed to rescape the tank 3 times today. After looking at tons of pictures of Dutch scapes I think I am getting closer to letting it grow out. Now to wait for my E. Vesuvious mother plant to arrive.

Craig


----------



## 2in10

Wow big change. Should make an awesome Dutch tank. E. vesuvius is a great looking plant and will send out runners very quick and often. Great fish selections. I love Tetra schools.


----------



## jkan0228

Dude that Bihar is gonna look awesome! Sorry I had to chop up the biggest stem. I wouldn't really fit in the bag...


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Dude that Bihar is gonna look awesome! Sorry I had to chop up the biggest stem. I wouldn't really fit in the bag...


In the end it may go to another tank that I'm helping set up for a local show as they are growing super fast in this tank and consume a lot of space with there 6" leaves. Should look good as a centerpiece in a large tank though.

Craig


----------



## jkan0228

Yea the only bad thing is how much space they take up... If there was a miniature version it would be nice.


----------



## Jeromeit

Looking damn good!


----------



## Craigthor

Really need to post some new pics, hopefully by this weekend.  If anyone has some extra Taiwan moss I still need another 3-4 good sized golf balls worth to finish out my moss wall.


----------



## cableguy69846

Craigthor said:


> Really need to post some new pics, hopefully by this weekend.  If anyone has some extra Taiwan moss I still need another 3-4 good sized golf balls worth to finish out my moss wall.


Try shooting chad320 a PM. I got some from him not too long ago and it is great. Not sure if he has any right now though.


----------



## Craigthor

Couple of teasers....


----------



## jkan0228

Everything looks so lush!!!


----------



## rockwood

Looks like you're starting to see some growth! Is it just me or are those some rainbows I see swimming around in there?


----------



## Craigthor

rockwood said:


> Looks like you're starting to see some growth! Is it just me or are those some rainbows I see swimming around in there?


There is a trio of Irian Reds in there.


----------



## rockwood

Good choice


----------



## mscichlid

That's going to be really nice!


----------



## Craigthor

rockwood said:


> Good choice





mscichlid said:


> That's going to be really nice!


Thanks!


----------



## zachary908

Looking good, Craig! I can't wait to see that moss wall grow in!


----------



## jkan0228

If you give it half a year to grow, you'll have around 1k worth of moss...


----------



## Craigthor

Found a new light fixture for this tank. Hope to order it this coming week after payday. It will be a single 72" fixture that has 3- 150 watt halides and 2- 54 watt T5HO bulbs. The T5s will be used for low light viewing and the 150s for normal lighting. I will be suspending this light from teh ceiling about 10-12" off the tank rim so light will have to penetrate about 35" or so to the substrate but I'm sure the 150s can handle that easily.

No if only I couldn't get my hands on a par meter.

Craig


----------



## Jeromeit

phew.. heavy duty.


----------



## rockwood

Nice, the 2 T5HO's will be great for the low light time. That's pretty much how I have mine set up now only instead of MH lighting I pop on two more t5s. Of course I don't need that kind of depth either.


----------



## The Gipper

Wow how it has changes from beginning of this journal! I've liked all the past looks, this one looks like another good one once it grows in! looking forward to some more of the trimmings on the swap forum
Mark L


----------



## frenchymasters

im really liking this! your really making me want to set my tank up now HAHA! your going to get me in trouble!


----------



## Craigthor

SO, I have 2 choices for my new light thoughts and opinions? Either one will be suspended above the tank via ceiling mounts

First is item number: 190586992684 from our favorite auction site. This will include 10k Metal Halides and 6500k T5HO. 

This will give me 2- 48" T5HO for my low light viewing hours then access to 3 Metal Halides for growing power. This will be similar to my current setup just more stream lined and alot less cords.

Pros:
Shimmer effect
easy to find bulb types and sizes

Cons:

Heat
Still needs external ballasts and more cords


Other option is a TEK Light 6x 80 watt T5HO setup this will run either 2 bulbs on, 4 bulbs on, or all 6 bulbs on. This will also give me more range in selecting the best color hue for my tank as I can transfer bulbs around. Looking at a setup with 3 Giesemann Midday and 3 Gieseman Aquaflora bulbs. 

Pros:

Sleek look 
Easy bulb changes includung color
Virtually heat free
No more ballasts under the tank

Cons:

80 watt bulbs not as easy to aquire
Cost
only 5' instead of 6'

Thoughts?


----------



## mscichlid

Get 2 x 36" lights instead.


----------



## Craigthor

mscichlid said:


> Get 2 x 36" lights instead.


Goal is one single fixture as I don't like 3' fixtures


----------



## ua hua

I personally would go with 2 36" fixtures over a 5 ft. fixture. The bulbs will be a lot cheaper and shipping on the bulbs isn't cheap either. If you want to go with Tek fixtures check out these 36".


http://www.aquacave.com/tek-light-e...ight-fixturebr-by-sunlight-brsupply-2758.html


----------



## Craigthor

ua hua said:


> I personally would go with 2 36" fixtures over a 5 ft. fixture. The bulbs will be a lot cheaper and shipping on the bulbs isn't cheap either. If you want to go with Tek fixtures check out these 36".
> 
> 
> http://www.aquacave.com/tek-light-e...ight-fixturebr-by-sunlight-brsupply-2758.html


Still a no go, trying to convince the wife putting 2 mounts in the ceiling is enough putting 4 would be an absolute no.

Also 2 of those fixtures, 12 bulbs and 2 hanging kits would exceed $1000 as well. 

Considering T5HO only need to be replaced every 18months or so shipping isn't that much of a concern for me.

Craig

Craig


----------



## ua hua

Craigthor said:


> Still a no go, trying to convince the wife putting 2 mounts in the ceiling is enough putting 4 would be an absolute no.
> 
> Also 2 of those fixtures, 12 bulbs and 2 hanging kits would exceed $1000 as well.
> 
> Considering T5HO only need to be replaced every 18months or so shipping isn't that much of a concern for me.
> 
> Craig
> 
> Craig


Really you plan on keeping this fixture a whole 18 months:icon_lol: j/k


----------



## mscichlid

12 bulbs is a looooooooot of light!. 
If you go the Catalina way, you could have them put the 2 x 36's in a one canopy.


----------



## bsmith

Yeah, is there any reason your not considering a Cat Aqua? Jim will build you a fixture however you want it. 

Even though I did just have a convo with a long time planted tank friend via email about me kind of wanting to get a TEK for my 40b just to see if it is worth the extra $ compared to a Cat Aqua fixture. 

I have had my 30" 4x24w w/moonlights Cat for over 4 years and have still yet to have a single issue and the same goes with the 24" 3x24w that I have had for a bit over two years. Great lights to be sure!


----------



## rockwood

I 3rd the Catalina Aquarium idea if you haven't looked their direction yet. I've got one and when I get my 60-P will most likely turn to them for that fixture as well. 

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1427

If you really want the 3 switch feature you could talk to them and they'll set you up with what ever you want.


----------



## Craigthor

I have talked to Catalina about this but with the longer fixture, once you get over 48" costs go up alot and to get the bulbs I want it is actually cheaper for me to go with the TEK fixture.

Also the cost to replace 6- 80 watt bulbs is $180 for the giesemanns but to replace teh same 12 bulbs would be $240 so in the end it is still cheaper to get the 80 watters

Also my cost for the 60" tek with giesemann bulbs is $644 with free shipping, the cost for the Catalina is $550 plus 180 for the giesemann bulbs, plus nearly $100 in shipping.


----------



## rockwood

Well it sounds like the TEK light is the best option for you, so I'd say go for it 

I know the choice really boiled down to between MH or T5HO and personally I'd do the T5HO as long as you can get enough depth penetration. The heat and energy difference would be what won it for me. Plus you can get those ballasts out from under your tank and make a little more room.

I'd think a 60" fixture when centered over the tank would be fine. The light is going to spill over 6" on each sided surely....


----------



## ldk59

Craig, 
If your not going MH, you can't go wrong with a TEK T5HO fixture ! I have a 24" 4 bulb over my 30" and it looks fine... coverage is not an issue, even when I had it hanging ~10" above the surface of the water. (nothing against Catalina, but you get what you pay for with Sunlight Supply)

HTH

Larry K


----------



## Craigthor

ldk59 said:


> Craig,
> If your not going MH, you can't go wrong with a TEK T5HO fixture ! I have a 24" 4 bulb over my 30" and it looks fine... coverage is not an issue, even when I had it hanging ~10" above the surface of the water. (nothing against Catalina, but you get what you pay for with Sunlight Supply)
> 
> HTH
> 
> Larry K


Now just need to sell some goods so I can afford the TEK.


----------



## Craigthor

I get my new fixture over the weekend! It is complete overkill but with the deal I got offered I couldn't say no. Gota $1300 fixture for $300 just need to get the cash and pay for it. Will need to swap out a couple of the bulbs but I'm not too worried about that part.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

muwahahaha


----------



## oldpunk78

Dang! That's some light!


----------



## Craigthor

oldpunk78 said:


> Dang! That's some light!


:biggrin:

I couldn't pass up on the deal I got on it....


----------



## bsmith

How did you get that light for $300 and what is it exactly?


----------



## jkan0228

Those are some kick ass lights!


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> How did you get that light for $300 and what is it exactly?


A local reef gyu had it sitting above a fish only predator tank and was looking to sell it.

3- 250 watt MH
8- 39 watt T5HO
12- Blue LED
12- White LED

Just the T5HO will put me into low light when once I suspend this above the tank. The MH will be used for a 3-5 hours burst in the middle of the day with the White LEDs being used for dawn and dusk effect. The white LEDs will light up the livingroom alone with all the lights off in the room.

I ordered some new bulbs for it but they won't arrive till next week so it will be a bit before I get it up.

Rounding out the T5HO:

4- Giesemann Aquaflora
4- Giesemann Midday

Rounding out the MH:

3- 250 watt Ushio 10k

Once hung about 12 inches off the tank I will be about 40" from the substrate with this.



jkan0228 said:


> Those are some kick ass lights!


:icon_mrgr


----------



## Craigthor

A few quick pics...


































Better ones later


----------



## JoraaÑ

With that much light, tank will be algae field...unless you pump 3X co2 of what you are pumping now..


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

what happened to all the plants and hardscape??????????? last time i check in. this tank was exploding with plants!!!


----------



## zachary908

I see you've definitely kicked your collectoritis, Craig. Working on that myself.

This is looking nice, it will be fantastic once everything grows in more.


----------



## Craigthor

HD Blazingwolf said:


> what happened to all the plants and hardscape??????????? last time i check in. this tank was exploding with plants!!!


Going Dutch. 



zachary908 said:


> I see you've definitely kicked your collectoritis, Craig. Working on that myself.
> 
> This is looking nice, it will be fantastic once everything grows in more.


Yep down to 15ish species...


----------



## plecostomouse

question.

are you going to let your tank fill in....ever?
 looks great, i love massive swords


----------



## Craigthor

plecostomouse said:


> question.
> 
> are you going to let your tank fill in....ever?
> looks great, i love massive swords


It's filling in now I've been chopping everything back so I can fill out the open areas


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

dutch!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA

i wish i had the patience


----------



## chad320

Looking good Craig. So what bulbs are you running? All of them? Whats your photoperiod? How much Co2 are you giving it? 24-7 or daytime only, hour early?? Thats alot of depth to try to get growing without being too bright in the upper 1/2 of the tank and starting some algae. Longer stems will go a long way for your favor here.


----------



## Craigthor

chad320 said:


> Looking good Craig. So what bulbs are you running? All of them? Whats your photoperiod? How much Co2 are you giving it? 24-7 or daytime only, hour early?? Thats alot of depth to try to get growing without being too bright in the upper 1/2 of the tank and starting some algae. Longer stems will go a long way for your favor here.


 
CO2 on 2 hours before lights on and off at lights off

The 3- 250 watt Metal Halides are Ushio 10ks super nice clean white to them run them for 5 hours each day (today was there first run from noon till 5 pm)

The 8- 39 watt T5HO are a mix of 4 Giesemann AquaFlora and 4 Giesemann Middays these run for 10 hours each day coming on at 9 am and off at 7 pm

The moss wall is responding well to all the light up high so far but only time will tell. 

Craig


----------



## chad320

So did you get a complete wall together? Sorry I didnt have more Taiwan or I would have let you have it. I am switching around that tank ATM anyway.


----------



## Craigthor

chad320 said:


> So did you get a complete wall together? Sorry I didnt have more Taiwan or I would have let you have it. I am switching around that tank ATM anyway.


I did got the back wall and 2 side walls done up. 9 linear feet of moss wall :biggrin:

Craig


----------



## chad320

Wow! I hope you are able to get some good pics of it. You should with your new light and all  That is going to awesome for sure!!


----------



## jkan0228

How much growth have you seen from the moss??!


----------



## 150EH

How do you feel about the new light, does it seem like a lot more light?

It looks nice but so did the other 3 lights you had but I know from experience how much a little extra wattage means in a deep tank.


----------



## The Gipper

Wow its awesome. Hey refresh my memory I think you used ADA AS, how many 9L bags?


----------



## Craigthor

Just a few pictures... Really need to find another handful or 3 of the Hottonia Palustris. I also have Bacop Salzimanii coming in this week along with some Bacopa Colorata. I'll be adding some Lobelia Cardinalis regular into the mix as well, I have the dwarf version but I really need a bit of height so I am going to add some of the bigger stuff with it.


















































Craig


----------



## 2in10

Very nice looking sections that are completed. They should look fantastic as they get taller.


----------



## jkan0228

I want a close up of the moss..... Please.


----------



## ua hua

Where did all the fish go? I only see a couple of fish in the pics. I have to say I really liked the way you had this tank better with the driftwood and rocks better than the dutch but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Jeromeit

jkan0228 said:


> I want a close up of the moss..... Please.


+1 =D I cant wait for it to fill in =]. Once you've started to let it all grow in itll be amazing!


----------



## LB79

All I can say is I wish my mother would let me get one that size. I'm still stuck with the mini 55. _The DAY I move out....._


----------



## Da Plant Man

WOW! Lookin' good roud:

I sent you like 5+ extra stems of Bacopa salzmannii. This tank is gunna look SAWEET once it grows in. I absolutely can't wait for that moss wall.


----------



## Craigthor

ua hua said:


> Where did all the fish go? I only see a couple of fish in the pics. I have to say I really liked the way you had this tank better with the driftwood and rocks better than the dutch but thats just my opinion.


I am waiting for an order of fish tat our club is placing. We are doing a grow out contest this year of Millenium Red Rainbows (Glossolepsis PseudoInciscus) and I have a group of 30 coming in. I'm really trying to bring this tank into full Dutch style which is a really fun challenge that I'm enjoying. Going full Dutch definitely isn't for everyone and as I play around and learn I understand how it takes years to master the style and rules.



Jeromeit said:


> +1 =D I cant wait for it to fill in =]. Once you've started to let it all grow in itll be amazing!


Thanks! I'll work on pics of the moss wall not much to picture though as it is just now starting to take off.



LB79 said:


> All I can say is I wish my mother would let me get one that size. I'm still stuck with the mini 55. _The DAY I move out....._


Start saving and planning...



Da Plant Man said:


> WOW! Lookin' good roud:
> 
> I sent you like 5+ extra stems of Bacopa salzmannii. This tank is gunna look SAWEET once it grows in. I absolutely can't wait for that moss wall.


Thanks!


----------



## Chaos_Being

I'm definitely looking forwards to seeing that moss wall grow in. That is going to look stunning!


----------



## Jeromeit

Shots shots shots shots shot shots shots! Everybodayyyy.. Shots of C. Flamingo & wall!!!!! Hope ur having a good one bro!!


----------



## Craigthor

Jeromeit said:


> Shots shots shots shots shot shots shots! Everybodayyyy.. Shots of C. Flamingo & wall!!!!! Hope ur having a good one bro!!


 
Gotta work today but will work on some tomorrow.

Craig


----------



## prototyp3

I'm going to echo everyone and say I'm anxious to see that moss wall mature. It should give that big tank a nice cozy feel.

I'm not even gonna add up all those watts..


----------



## Craigthor

prototyp3 said:


> I'm going to echo everyone and say I'm anxious to see that moss wall mature. It should give that big tank a nice cozy feel.
> 
> I'm not even gonna add up all those watts..


It is starting to fill in slowly but surely. Can't wait myself.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

Well did some trimming and shaping of bushes, cleaned up some pathways and jsut awaiting a few more plants to test run. Here is how it looks now.

Doing an all so tough waterchange:


























After a good trim:










































The right 2/3rds of the tank I really liking the layout the left 1/3 still needs some work. I will be swapping out a few plants to see if I can get a better balance.

Will be changing out the following:

Hygro Siamensis will change to Hygro Difformis
Bacopa Salzimanii will change to Rotala Indica
Hottonia Palustris will change to Downoi

Also need to thin out about 15 stems of Stauro. 'Purple' to reshape the avenue.

Enjoy!

Craig


----------



## orchidman

that wall is coming good!

nice job shaping the plants!


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> that wall is coming good!
> 
> nice job shaping the plants!


Thanks


----------



## zachary908

Looking good, Craig. By the way, are you still interested in some Hyptis lorentzianna? I've got two different sizes available.


----------



## Craigthor

zachary908 said:


> Looking good, Craig. By the way, are you still interested in some Hyptis lorentzianna? I've got two different sizes available.


Definitely shoot me a pm with prices.


----------



## Bahugo

Craigthor said:


> Will be changing out the following:
> 
> Hygro Siamensis will change to *Hygro Difformis*
> Bacopa Salzimanii will change to *Rotala Indica*


which type of Indica? May be able too help you out on these 2


----------



## plantbrain

Lace plant instead of the sword?


----------



## fishboy199413

I'm liking the tank it has really changed since the beginning and has really become an inspiration. I wish I had a tank that large to do something like this. I was wondering what fish do you plan to stock the tank with. I loved the many schools of different species that you have had and I hope it continues. Hope your tank continues to prosper.


----------



## JoraaÑ

plantbrain said:


> Lace plant instead of the sword?


I told him the same thing ~~ but he loves his sword...Don't we all...haha!!!


----------



## bsmith

Yep, yep. Sword + dutch does not equal dutch! 

I really do like some dutch setups just because they are so organized. I always seem to have some dutchish type feel to them as I like my plants grouped next to other groups that compliment them. Well, at least that is how I define dutch style setups anyway. 

Since the tank is very young its hard to get a feel for which plants in there are going to be in the dutch style and by that I mean stems. Looks like there are quite a few lower growing ones that will be interesting when they grow out to see what that looks like in an organized grouping.


----------



## Craigthor

Joraan said:


> I told him the same thing ~~ but he loves his sword...Don't we all...haha!!!


If I could find me a nice lace plant I would be all over it. Suggestions, or anyone have one taht would work well in this spot. Doesn't need to be a huge plant to start with as I'm sure it will take off rather quickly.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

bsmith said:


> Yep, yep. Sword + dutch does not equal dutch!
> 
> I really do like some dutch setups just because they are so organized. I always seem to have some dutchish type feel to them as I like my plants grouped next to other groups that compliment them. Well, at least that is how I define dutch style setups anyway.
> 
> Since the tank is very young its hard to get a feel for which plants in there are going to be in the dutch style and by that I mean stems. Looks like there are quite a few lower growing ones that will be interesting when they grow out to see what that looks like in an organized grouping.


Yep I had to bring back a few stems from teh dead and a few that I got were really short trimming 2-3" so I've been trying to get some height and trim along the way to create some nice bushes. Also got some plants that came in as emmersed and they are just now startign to show there submerged forms after nearly 3 weeks in the tank. 

Dutch style definitely requires alot of paitence I am finding out but in the long run I hope it will be more rewarding.

Should be some new pics next week as a few more plants arrive and I get them settled into place. I may be moving a couple of them around to keep the leaf shapes in a nice mix.


----------



## zachary908

Craigthor said:


> If I could find me a nice lace plant I would be all over it. Suggestions, or anyone have one taht would work well in this spot. Doesn't need to be a huge plant to start with as I'm sure it will take off rather quickly.
> 
> Craig


Craig, if you don't find a lace plant I can get a small one from work next week.


----------



## Craigthor




----------



## Da Plant Man

WOW! That is AMAZING! That moss wall is looking better every week! Makes me want to try something like that. 

How is the downoi doing? Did it pull through for you?


----------



## Craigthor

Da Plant Man said:


> WOW! That is AMAZING! That moss wall is looking better every week! Makes me want to try something like that.
> 
> How is the downoi doing? Did it pull through for you?


 
Unfortunately it all melted over a period of 3-4 days... Did the light make it your way yet?


----------



## Da Plant Man

Nope! The light should come tomorrow though.

I am going to be tissue culturing downoi this summer, so I can hook you up later with like 30 plants (free). This is most likely at the end of summer though that I will have that many.


----------



## orchidman

Da Plant Man said:


> Nope! The light should come tomorrow though.
> 
> I am going to be tissue culturing downoi this summer, so I can hook you up later with like 30 plants (free). This is most likely at the end of summer though that I will have that many.


can you pm me and tell me more about tissue culture? this is intruiging!


----------



## jkan0228

Dude that moss wall is sick!! You're dosing EI right?


----------



## Craigthor

jkan0228 said:


> Dude that moss wall is sick!! You're dosing EI right?


Kinda sorta, been pretty lax on the dosing lately. Working with RootMedic on a liquid dosing set for this tank and getting some autodosers for automated dosing solution.

Craig


----------



## zachary908

Looks good, Craig! So, how did the Hyptis end up working out for you?


----------



## Craigthor

zachary908 said:


> Looks good, Craig! So, how did the Hyptis end up working out for you?


Finally starting to convert and get nice deep red/ purplish leaves. roud:


----------



## zachary908

Craigthor said:


> Finally starting to convert and get nice deep red/ purplish leaves. roud:


Nice! Got a picture of them? Those were some huge stems! roud:


----------



## jkan0228

Hey craig you want some more S. Bihar? :hihi: 12" tall stems with a 10-12" width.


----------



## Craigthor

zachary908 said:


> Nice! Got a picture of them? Those were some huge stems! roud:


Well since you asked. :icon_mrgr


----------



## zachary908

Those pictures look great, Craig! That hyptis is really looking nice, maybe I should submerse some of mine, ha! Where did you get those pitbull plecos?


----------



## Craigthor

zachary908 said:


> Those pictures look great, Craig! That hyptis is really looking nice, maybe I should submerse some of mine, ha! Where did you get those pitbull plecos?


I got them from Wet Spot Tropicals. They got in the last 90 they could find. I bought 15 of them but they may have a few left. They were told they are no longer on Brazils export list...


----------



## zachary908

Nice. I'll have to check our lists at work for them some time.


----------



## Craigthor

So current tank stock is:

27 Miillenium Red Rainbows 13 Males/ 14 Females
10 Odessea Barbs Proven Pair and 8 Juvies. Soon to be joined by more juvies from the breeder
15 Pitbull Plecos


----------



## Craigthor

So I'm having thoughts of sumping this tank. Not sure if I want to sump this one or possibly find another 150 and purchase a glass holes overflow kit. The local LFS has a a great deal on a new 150 that they want to move as they have had it for a bit. If I did I could sell alot of the stuff I won't be keeping to fund this adventure.

Mostly jsut a thought not sure if I would follow through or not but it is always nice to dream.


----------



## !shadow!

You sure you won't do away with the sump and make 2 150 planted tanks? lol


----------



## prototyp3

Just curious, what's the driving reason for wanting to add the sump? Or use a glass holes kit instead of the stock overflows?


----------



## Craigthor

prototyp3 said:


> Just curious, what's the driving reason for wanting to add the sump? Or use a glass holes kit instead of the stock overflows?


None really just mostly thinking of what else could be done. As for the Glass Holes overflows they are much quieter then any stock over flow and can handle alot more flow. Also they consume much less space in the tank. There 1500 GPH kit uses on 12x2x6" on the back wall, the 3000 GPH kit only uses 18x3x7" on the back wall. Stock drilled tank use alot more tank and floor space.


----------



## Jeromeit

.... 2 tanks it is lol lucky man


----------



## Craigthor

Jeromeit said:


> .... 2 tanks it is lol lucky man


 Not sure I could afford to run 2 of them. Though a 300g Marineland Deep Dimension tank would be awesome.


----------



## Jeromeit

Bro start an aquarium nd collect donations and apply for non profit status! I'm down for it!


----------



## Craigthor

Jeromeit said:


> Bro start an aquarium nd collect donations and apply for non profit status! I'm down for it!


LOL not sure how that would go over with the wife, might be easier to go stand on the corner bag have me a cardboard sign. Will work for aquarium supplies.


----------



## prototyp3

Craigthor said:


> None really just mostly thinking of what else could be done. As for the Glass Holes overflows they are much quieter then any stock over flow and can handle alot more flow. Also they consume much less space in the tank. There 1500 GPH kit uses on 12x2x6" on the back wall, the 3000 GPH kit only uses 18x3x7" on the back wall. Stock drilled tank use alot more tank and floor space.


I've been reading a lot about overflow setups after looking into getting a big tank. Glass-holes can't be beat for smaller tanks. Many larger tanks are using the dual stock overflows with one box using both holes for a herbie style drain, and the other box for return lines. Herbie drains are dead silent. Can't argue with the space thing. Those boxes are incredibly big. That would be worth it right there.


----------



## Craigthor

This tank may be getting taken down. Currently making a decision with the wife but bigger is always better.


----------



## prototyp3

220g minimum. Getting one of those Marineland deep dish ones?


----------



## zachary908

Craigthor said:


> This tank may be getting taken down. Currently making a decision with the wife but bigger is always better.


 Bigger? By the way, I found a source for some Pitbull plecos, so I'll be getting a few for my tank!


----------



## Craigthor

prototyp3 said:


> 220g minimum. Getting one of those Marineland deep dish ones?


72x24x30 tall. Tank is 3 years old but has only ever been filled once to leak check it but never had anything in it otherwise. Mostly need t osee if financially its a good time, the price is awesome for what I will get, and if I am motivated enough to tear down the 150 to add another 70 gallons


----------



## Jeromeit

Ur gonna do it. I feel it lol


----------



## Craigthor

Jeromeit said:


> Ur gonna do it. I feel it lol


LOL still waiting for a reply from him with pictures and video of the tank.


----------



## Jeromeit

Lmao ur lucky I lost that link u sent me I would've attached the pic!


----------



## Craigthor

Jeromeit said:


> Lmao ur lucky I lost that link u sent me I would've attached the pic!


Hey I don't want anyone else stealing my treasure....


----------



## Jeromeit

its calling... you want me lol


----------



## Craigthor

Jeromeit said:


> its calling... you want me lol


:biggrin: LOL :hihi:


----------



## Jeromeit

i dunno bro i might just go there just to steal her away from you.. lol thats one hot tank ;]


----------



## 150EH

They have that tank at my LFS with black trim, top glass, and light for $1479.00 IIRC, thats a nice tank but weighs a ton full of water.


----------



## Craigthor

150EH said:


> They have that tank at my LFS with black trim, top glass, and light for $1479.00 IIRC, thats a nice tank but weighs a ton full of water.


Not much more then the current 150g. :hihi:


----------



## Jeromeit

Lucky.... Lol


----------



## Craigthor

LOL Jerome, I'm super hurting today after the tank move...


----------



## Jeromeit

Bro it's good exercise. Feel that burn!!!!! At least ur getting something damn good for it. You should've seen how I got my 72 gal. I was at work and my friends went to get it hehe. All I had to do was come home an bring it upstairs hehe


----------



## Craigthor

Jeromeit said:


> Bro it's good exercise. Feel that burn!!!!! At least ur getting something damn good for it. You should've seen how I got my 72 gal. I was at work and my friends went to get it hehe. All I had to do was come home an bring it upstairs hehe


I think short term disability is more like it. :help: Think I will be trying to get in to get a massage scheduled this weekend as I have it off.


----------



## Jeromeit

Lol. Valentines is comming up lol


----------



## OverStocked

how are the ferts working?


----------



## Craigthor

OverStocked said:


> how are the ferts working?


Tank is looking overgrown! Lots of clean growth.... I'll try to snap some pics this weekend.


----------



## kwheeler91

Update?


----------



## Craigthor

tank is coming down and going to be replaced with a 220g shortly.


----------



## kwheeler91

Ahhhh I see.....


----------



## bighollywood

you can land a jet with those lights.



Craigthor said:


> muwahahaha


----------



## rockwood

Holy, 7 page necro....

You're going to make a lot of people grumpy with that post considering people are going to get excited and think Craig finally update pictures on this thing.


----------



## Reginald2

rockwood said:


> Holy, 7 page necro....
> 
> You're going to make a lot of people grumpy with that post considering people are going to get excited and think Craig finally update pictures on this thing.



lol +1


----------



## Cason

Who is the Jake guy you got your wood from? I've tried to get some manzanita from one person and some from another guy (won't name names), and I can't seem to get a response back. Im pretty impatient LOL.


----------

